# Zermalmers Teich wächst



## Zermalmer (28. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wie in der Teichvorstellung schon angekündigt und in einigen Fragethreads zu erahnen... bei mir sollte sich irgendwie auch etwas tun....

Hier nun erstmal die *Vorgeschichte*

Im Winter 2009/2010 ist unsere Sichtschutzwand, die seit über 15 Jahren komplett mit __ Efeu bewachsen war, dem Frost zum Opfer gefallen.
  
Anfang 2010 hat dann jemand auf einem Nachbargrundstück angefangen zu bauen und das Chaos nahm seinen Lauf.... es wurde etwas weggerissen... der Zaun hielt das ganze nicht mehr bzw. der Efeu nicht mehr den Zaun  und der entschluss war gefasst... Weg mit dem Zaun, es muss was neues her.
Da ein andere Nachbar vom Bau kommt, war das Zeil schnell gesteckt.... alter Zaun und alte brüchige Untermauer weg und neu gemacht....
             
(Im Album sind die Fotos auch etwas Dokumentiert)

Die ganze Aktion führte ebenfalls dazu, dass meine Eltern sich nun 'ihr Stückchen' im Garten nun wieder herrichten lassen... eben diesen Streifen vor dem Zaun...

Und da ich kein Freund von halben Sachen bin, habe ich mich entschlossen "mit zu ziehen", damit an diesem Bereich für die nächsten >10 Jahre wieder ein schöner Garten entsteht.

Fortsetzung im nächsten Beitrag


----------



## Zermalmer (29. März 2011)

*Der Teichbau*

So, hier nun die Fortsetzung...mit Sicherheit in mehreren Teilen 

Nachdem der kurzfristige Entschluss zur Durchführung der Teichvergrößerung 'durchgesetzt' war, habe ich die zur wahl stehenden Gartenbauer meiner Eltern befragt, wie denn ihre Möglichkeiten und Kostenansätze zu einer Vergrößerung aussehen.

Das war leider sehr ernüchternd.... der GFK Spezi veranschlagte 2-3k Euro.... der, von einer Dachfolie überzeugte (die unbedenklich sein soll) und die er eingeschweist hätte, wollte ca. 2k Euro.

Für den Preis habe ich mir das nochmal durchgerechnet und habe mich nun eigentlich zu EPDM entschlossen das gesparte in Teichtechnik zu investieren.

Nachdem also der Entschluss m reifen war begannen die vorarbeiten und der Komplette Pflanzrand der GFK Schale musste von Steinen und Pflanzen befreit werden.... und die großen Pflanzen wurden in mehreren Schüssel und Zinkwannen gerettet und erfreuen sich dort guten Wachstums.
    
Das ganze hat ca. 6h gedauert.
Leider habe ich die undichtigkeit der GFK Ufer-Zwischenelemente nicht bedacht (hatte ich nach all den Jahren vergessen) und das ganze resultierte qwasi in einem Mudpond 
 
Nachdem das geschafft war, habe ich die zukünftige Fläche erstmal auf Höhe der Pflanzzone der GFK Schale aufgehoben und hatte damit eine sehr gute Bezugskante.
 
Nachdem ich mir eine Zeichnung gemacht hatte (find grad die Fotos nicht  ) habe ich dann die Schalung eines Betonringankers erstellt, auf dem später 30cm Hohe Weinbergstilmauersteine ihr Zuhause finden werden.
Das ganze wird also im Prinzip ein Hochteich.
       
Hier wartete nun bis letzten Samstag ein 'kleines' Päckchen Beton darauf sich in eine Mauer zu "verwandlen"
 
Dank meiner 4 Freunde konnte dann nach knapp 2,5h vollzug gemeldet werden, und der Tag endete in unserem ersten Grillabend des Jahres 
     
Nachdem dann die Verschalung am Sonntag entfernt wurde sah das ganze dann so aus.
  

Seit knapp einer Woche habe ich meinen Filter wieder am laufen und aus dem Mud-Algen-Pond ist nun wieder was ansehnliches entstanden, soweit man davon reden kann.

Da die Temperaturen die nächsten Tage sich steigern und auch halten sollen, ist für morgen angedacht, das ich soviel wie möglich Teichwasser 'rette' und die Fische kurz ausquartieren werde, um die anschliessen im, oberirdisch aufgestellten!, GFK Teich wiedr einzusetzen...
Mal gucken, ob das auch für die __ Erdkröte und meinen heute entdeckten Jungfisch funktioniert 

Dann kann ich mich um die Tiefzone und den Uferwall (im linken hinteren Eck soll ein Ufergraben mit vielen Pflanzen entstehen) widmen...

Ausserdem muss ich ja noch Verrohrung basteln....BA ist zwar Aufwand, aber ich denke es würde sich lohnen auf dauer.

Witzigerweise haben sowohl der GFK Bauer als auch der Folienschweisser gemeint, dass ein BA nicht notwendig sei bzw. nur ein unnötiges dichtheitsrisiko bedeuten würde.

Sooo... bis hierhin erstmal...
Morgen steht die Umsetzaktion an... mal gucken ob ich das passabel hinbekomme, dann folgen natürlich neue Fotos


----------



## troll20 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo andreas,

das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus 
Wie tief soll denn der neue Teich werden bzw wieviel Wasser wird er denn Schätzungsweise haben??

mfg rené


----------



## Zermalmer (29. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



troll20 schrieb:


> das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus


Danke 


> Wie tief soll denn der neue Teich werden bzw wieviel Wasser wird er denn Schätzungsweise haben??


Hallo René,
gute Frage... ich bin mir nicht sicher, was nachher rauskommt....
Die GFK Schale hat eine maximal Höhe von 80 cm.
Seit den Ausgrabungen bin ich unter dem Innenring geblieben...so ca. 75cm.

Auf das Fundament kommen 30cm hohe Steine.... damit wäre ich bei gut 1,20m

Nachher, auf den Bildern, sieht man die alte Ausformung...... in der sollte sich sicher noch ein Oval von 20-40cm, in der alten Teichbreite, ausheben lassen...
Damit könnte ich, wenn das klappt, auf 1,4-1,6m kommen.
Ich muss gucken, wie sich evt. noch eine der alten Stufen als Pflanzstufe ausbilden lässt, damit ich noch eine bei 90-100cm habe.... da könnte ich den wunsch meiner Frau nach Seerosen vielleicht erfüllen 

Vom Volumen her lässt es sich wirklich sehr schwer Schätzen, weil ich heute sogar schon davon überrascht wurde, wieviel Regenfässer und Kanister ich "nur" benötigt habe. 
Der Verlust beim Rückfüllen hielt sich in Grenzen... ich hab nur ca. 5cm weniger Wasserstand... 
Vielleich kann ich das nochmal im Tagesbericht aufarbeiten 
Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich mit der Schale eben doch nich auf die 5000 Liter kam, die ich überschlagen hatte.

Wenn ich mich ein wenig gefasst habe und die Bilder auf den Rechner geladen habe, dann mache ich für heute noch einen Beitrag...spätestens morgen


----------



## Hüslischnägg (29. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas 

Das sieht schwer nach "Megasuperarbeitsschub" aus ... So wie das jetzt aussieht, könnte das Gröbste schon gemacht sein, oder täusche ich mich da? Um den geplanten Filtergraben beneide ich dich, den hätte ich auch gerne, aber ich habe zuwenig Platz. Toll sind auch die vielen Fotos mit denen du deinen "Krampf" dokumentiert hast.
A propos Seerosen: Es gibt kleinere, sie wachsen auch in 30-40cm Tiefe und sind sehr blühfreudig.Die hätten sicher irgendwo noch Platz. 


Liebe Grüsse 
Jacqueline


----------



## Zermalmer (29. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Hüslischnägg schrieb:


> A propos Seerosen: Es gibt kleinere, sie wachsen auch in 30-40cm Tiefe und sind sehr blühfreudig.Die hätten sicher irgendwo noch Platz.


Hallo Jacqueline,
meine Frau deutete was von so 'schnuggeligen Teilen' an.... Wenn's die gibt... Prima!


----------



## pyro (30. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Du hast in Deiner Grundmauer zwar etwas seeehr wenig Eisen drin aber es wird schon halten.

Ich bin gespannt was daraus wird. Um nicht so tief graben zu müssen dachte ich anfangs auch an einen Hochteich. Als ich dann bei mir auf feinsten Spielkastensand ab einer Tiefe von ca. 70 cm traf habe ich diesen Gedanken wieder verworfen und gegraben. Der Sand wird bei mir gleich zum Substrat.

Viel Spass weiterhin.


----------



## Annett (30. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Moin Andreas.

Na klar gibt es Seerosen auch als "schnuggelige Teile".
Klein: http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c114_Kleine-Sorten.html
Mittel: http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c115_Mittlere-Sorten.html

Viel Spaß beim weiteren Recherchieren. Gibt auch noch andere Anbieter...


----------



## Zermalmer (30. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Annett schrieb:


> Na klar gibt es Seerosen auch als "schnuggelige Teile"....Viel Spaß beim weiteren Recherchieren. Gibt auch noch andere Anbieter...


Danke Annett,
Die werd ich mal meiner Frau zeigen... werden sicher die dabei sein, die sie schon gesehen hat.


----------



## Zermalmer (30. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo pyro,


pyro schrieb:


> Du hast in Deiner Grundmauer zwar etwas seeehr wenig Eisen drin aber es wird schon halten.


Hätte ich noch mehr Eisen gehabt, dann hätte ich es auch noch reingeworfen.
Das war halt Resteverwertung, von dem was ich noch hatte und was ein Nachbar noch übrig hatte, und ich wollte halt nicht nochmal extra kaufen.
Ist ja nicht nur dünnes Material, sondern da sind 8er und 10er U-Stücke und Stangen dabei.
Damit dürfte die Mauer schon eine Grundstabilität haben.


> Ich bin gespannt was daraus wird.


Na hoffentlich ein Teich :smoki


> Um nicht so tief graben zu müssen dachte ich anfangs auch an einen Hochteich. Als ich dann bei mir auf feinsten Spielkastensand ab einer Tiefe von ca. 70 cm traf habe ich diesen Gedanken wieder verworfen und gegraben. Der Sand wird bei mir gleich zum Substrat.


Mein Garten liegt schon sehr tief, da werde ich vermutlich in den nachsten 30-50cm im Lehmboden landen (hab als Anhaltspunkt den Bau eines Hauses auf dem Nachbargrundstück, die mussten sogar soweit graben, das sie nachher Wasser von unten in der Baugrube hatten


> Viel Spass weiterhin.


Danke.


----------



## Zermalmer (30. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



> Geändert von Digicat (Heute um 17:34 Uhr) Grund: Zitat richtiggestellt


Danke Helmut


----------



## Zermalmer (30. März 2011)

*So...weiter geht's*

Hallo,
hier noch die Fortschritte von Gestern.

Als erstes wurde ein Kinderplanschbacken gefüllt, dass für ein paar Stunden den Fischen eine Heimat sein sollte.
 
Meine Frau betätigte sich als Fischerin und war sehr erfolgreich.
innerhalb kürzester Zeit hatte sie über die hälfte der Fische schon gefangen.
  
Fangstatistik: 21 Fische + ein Patient im AQ im Keller und 2 Babyfische, die nun auch im AQ sind, sonst muss ich die wieder mühsam fangen 

Danach wurde das Becken weiter in Regentonnen und Kanister gepumpt.
   
Grob überschlagen wurden 1300Liter gerettet.
Wenn ich da den aktuell eh niedrigeren Wasserstand zurechne und das was ich dann noch unter die Blumen gepumpt habe...
dürften das Becken eben doch keine 5000 Liter fassen eher so ca. 4000 Liter 

So sah dann das Loch nach dem Ausheben der Teichschale aus.
      
Die Teichschale wurde dann an einem sicheren Ort aufgestellt und abgestützt, um anschliessen wieder mit dem Wasser gefüllt zu werden.
  
Nach einem Tag Filterbetrieb ist nun auch das Wasser wieder klar.

Heute hat sich optisch nicht viel getan... 
ich habe 2 der alten Pflanzstufen, alle losen Wurzeln und die ganze lose Erde entfernt.


----------



## Janski (30. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hi Andreas,

dass Projekt geht ja schnell voran.

Sag mal, mit dem Fisch in dem Planschbecken ganz am Ende solltest du aber mal ein paar Fitnessübungen machen.
Oder ist das nur der Laich?



MfG
Jan


----------



## Zermalmer (30. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Janski schrieb:


> Sag mal, mit dem Fisch in dem Planschbecken ganz am Ende solltest du aber mal ein paar Fitnessübungen machen.
> Oder ist das nur der Laich?


Hallo Jan,
Also der eine kleine mit dickem Bauch... da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es Laich Vorbereitung ist. denn die haben eigentlich letztes Jahr sich ettliche Verfolgungsjagden geliefert...

Der Dicke Koi...tja... da hatte ich ja schon mal hier im Forum gefragt.
Ich tippe leider auf ein Geschwür.

Fressen tut sie normal und Ruhen ist eigentlich auch problemlos möglich.

Meine Frau hat sie ein wenig gestreichelt, was der Koi sich ganz ruhig gefallen lies.(bevor er vor Jahren zu uns kam war er Handzahm und lutschte beim damaligen Besitzer auch mal an den Fußzehen  )
Dabei meinte sie, dass der Bauch an sich sich recht weich anfühlt.


----------



## Hüslischnägg (31. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Guten Morgen Andreas

Ihr seid ja recht dran ..... Nebst dem aktualisierst du deinen Bericht und bist immer "à jour",  mein Kompliment. 

Ich habe auch im Sinn mein Teichwasser so gut wie möglich zu retten wenn ich mit dem Umbau beginne. Wie lange kann denn das Wasser in so einer Tonne bleiben ohne dass es umgewälzt wird? Bei mir kommt ja noch eine neue Folie rein und das geht sicher länger als 2 Tage.

Lieber Gruss
Jacqueline


----------



## Zermalmer (31. März 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jacqueline,


Hüslischnägg schrieb:


> Nebst dem aktualisierst du deinen Bericht und bist immer "à jour",  mein Kompliment.


Danke. Ist nicht immer einfach, aber man kann sich das ganze nochmal revue passieren lassen und entdeckt vielleicht Fehler, oder ist einfach mit der Arbeit zufrieden 


> Ich habe auch im Sinn mein Teichwasser so gut wie möglich zu retten wenn ich mit dem Umbau beginne. Wie lange kann denn das Wasser in so einer Tonne bleiben ohne dass es umgewälzt wird? Bei mir kommt ja noch eine neue Folie rein und das geht sicher länger als 2 Tage.


Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen wie lange es dauert, bis das Wasser 'umkippt'.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Kleiner zwischenstand...

Leider macht mir (warum auch immer) meine linke Schulter zu schaffen 
Hab mich aber nur begrenzt davon ablenken lassen  und habe den vorgesehenen tiefen Bereich schonmal um Spatentiefe 'erleichtert'.
Der Lehmboden in dem Bereich ist, wie viele selber ja wissen, kein spaß

Leider gibt es auch negative Erkenntnisse...

Das in einer Ecke viel Bauschutt vergraben wurde... das hatte ich ja schon bemerkt....

Heute habe auch ich in der Ecke weiter gebuddelt... und ich könnte 

Leider reicht der Bereich bis unter einen Teil des Betonringes.
Die Ecke werde ich wohl "unterfüttern" müssen 
[OT]Leute...solltet ihr jemals auf einem Grundstück bauen... schaut immer was mit dem übrigen Baumaterial geschieht, nicht das die das vergraben... auf dem Nachbargrundstück haben die das auch gemacht... da liegt, wenn der Mutterboden kommt, der Bauschutt in 50-70cm Tiefe[/OT]


----------



## mcreal (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Kleiner zwischenstand...
> 
> Der Lehmboden in dem Bereich ist, wie viele selber ja wissen, kein spaß




Oh ja das kenne ich nur zu gut.Ab diesen Monat darf ich diesen Spaß auch wieder genießen.

Viel Kraft und Ausdauer weiterhin.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



mcreal schrieb:


> Viel Kraft und Ausdauer weiterhin.


Danke Mike,
wobei ich schon fast am Ziel bin...
Ich habe heute den einen Bereich um ca. Spatentiefe 'erleichtert'
Aktuell bin ich bei 94-96cm (zur Oberkante Betonring)... (Ergänzung zur Erinnerung, falls nicht jeder alles gelesen hat: auf den Betonring kommt noch 30cm Mauer )

Muss mal schauen, was da noch geht... die Feuchtigkeit nimmt langsam zu...da gehen nicht mehr allzuviel, bis mir das Wasser entgegen plätschert....was ich ja eigetnlich vermeiden will.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,
heute war das Wetter ja total klasse... leider musste ich erstmal arbeiten 

Deswegen stand mir nur eine begrenzte Zeit zur Verfügung.

Also habe ich erstmal im Garten 'aufgeräumt' 

25 Schubkarrenladungen Erde und Lehmerde in den Hof gebracht, damit die nächste Woche mit Container entsorgt werden können.
(Zwar muss ich dann nochmal Schaufeln, aber die Erde wäre definitiv dem Gartenbauer meiner Eltern im Weg und es würde unnötig Geld kosten, wenn der die rausbefördert  )

Dafür habe ich, inkl. Pausen, ca. 2,5h gebraucht.
Wegstrecke gut 25m mit ner 4m Rampe (auf 1,6m Höhe( zwischendrin.

Meine Güte hab ich geschwitzt.

Die ersten Rohre für den BA hab ich auch schon eingesandet und gestopft... 
hab leider vergessen vorher/nachher Fotos zu machen 

Mal gucken das ich noch ein paar Fotos mache, bevor ich morgen weiterbuddel...
Wenn mich mein Rücken lässt... mir tut echt alles weh und ich glaub ich fall gleich ins Bett :muede


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,
nach VIEL Schweiss nun auch mal wieder ein Update.

Wie schon geschrieben habe ich ja schon die ersten Rohre für den BA verlegt, eingesandet und befestigt.
Hier nun die Bilder dazu.
   
Bei den "Ausgrabungen" sind mir ja leider alte Baulasten begegnet, die habe ich (auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen) entfernt
 
und dann das Loch neu befestigt.(sieht man links ein wenig im 2. Bild.)
Heute Morgen wurden dann die Steine geliefert
  
Und heute Nachmittag habe ich, mit einem sehr guten Freund, diese 'mal eben so', in den Garten gebracht und für die morgigen Arbeiten vorplaziert.
 
Ich bin nur heil Froh, das sich die Tage mein Rücken wieder erholt hat


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,

hey ... welcher Verrückte kam auf die total bescheuerte Idee einen größeren Teich zu bauen? :crazy

Uuuups... das war ich wohl selber   

Und wer kam nur auf die Idee die Steine zu bestellen?....

Ach mist... das war ich auch selber :smoki

Ich habe gestern morgen noch versucht eine Steinzange zu organisieren, doch leider hatte kein Baumarkt sowas und selbst der Großhändler hatte sowas nicht vorrätig 

Nachdem ich dann enttäuscht wieder daheim war, habe ich nochmal einen Streifzug durch den Gartenkeller und unser Altmetall gemacht...
Und der Entschluss war gefasst... genügend Material für eine eigenen "Steinzange"...
Natürlich nicht wie die originale mit Gummi oder spitzen Dornen, doch mit geeigneten Haltemöglichkeiten, dass der Stein recht sicher transportiert (zumindest über kurze Strecke... und mitunter auch alleine!) und vorplaziert werden kann.

Ein früh eintrudelnder Freund half mir dann bei der Endfertigung, Erprobung und Verbesserung. 

Nachdem dann der 2. Freund da war, wurden Steine der unteren Reihe vermörtelt und geschnitten... 
Grade am Schluss, in der Kurve, hat es leider ewig gedauert, weil alle Steine geschnitten werden mussten 
Die Zeit hat uns damit einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht...
Der der Mörtel war alle und es wurde Dunkel... so müssen wir die letzten 2 Steine die Tage noch einbringen 

Man war das ein Tag... Anstrengend ohne Ende und zwischendurch hat, mich zumindest, die Kraft verlassen und ich hab mich gefragt, wieso ich den ganzen Quatsch eigentlich mache 
Bilder folgen dann ... es war schon zu dunkel 

Heute werde ich wohl mit Aufräumen, Schnittreste entfernen und Säubern beschäftigt sein.
(muss den Nassschneider auch Montag morgen zurück geben, damit ich nicht unnötig Mietgebühren zahlen muss)


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So...hier nun die Bilder von Heute...nach dem Aufräumen 

Als erstes mal ein Bild von den gesetzten Steinen...
 

Da ich nur Hobbyheimwerker bin ging natürlich einiges schief...
habe heute festgestellt, dass 3-4 weitere Steine Locker sind, obwohl eigentlich ausreichend Mörtel da war. 

Es gab ein paar situationen, wo sich mal steine nachträglich bewegt hatten... vielleicht waren die dabei.

So... und nun die eigenbau Steinzange.
 
Hergestellt aus einem T-, Winkeln und Flacheisen, die entsprechend geschnitten und verschraubt wurden.
An einigen Stellen bräuchte es selbstsichernde Muttern, aber es geht auch ohne.

Habe die Konstruktion nicht gewogen, aber sie dürfte selber bei mindestens 10 kg liegen.

ABER sie ermöglicht es immerhin, dass man (alleine oder zu zweit) einen ca. 90kg schweren Stein über eine kurze Strecke bewegen kann und für das Setzen einzubringen.

Die Krönung der Konstruktion wäre noch eine Ergänzung um geeignete Vierkanthölzer an den Tragegriffen gewesen, damit man noch mehr Hebel-/Kraftwirkung hat. 
Aber die Helfer haben darauf verzichtet, somit habe ich mir die Arbeit gespart.


----------



## Hüslischnägg (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Man war das ein Tag... Anstrengend ohne Ende und zwischendurch hat, mich zumindest, die Kraft verlassen und ich hab mich gefragt, wieso ich den ganzen Quatsch eigentlich mache




.... In spätestens 2-3 Monaten wirst du die Anwort auf deine Frage bekommen. Nämlich dann, wenn du dein Werk im strahlenden Sonnenschein aus der rückenfreundlichen 
Rollliege :sekt betrachten kannst.
 Bis dahin hast du dich sicher wieder erholt.


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jacqueline,
rückenfreunliche Rollliege habe ich nicht, aber es wird sich ein Weg finden, sich zu erholen 

Habe inzwischen weiter Rohre verlegt und den BA befestigt... und die Rohre zum zukünftigen Technikbereich verlegt.

Ich arbeite dran, dass ich die Bilder heute Abend oder morgen hochlade.

Muss noch den Rohrgraben zuschütten und will noch probieren einen Dichtigkeitstest zu machen.
Bei einfach eingefülltem Wasser ist der Wasserdruck zwar nicht sehr hoch, aber besser als nix.

Der Tecihgrund ist inzwischen vorgeformt... nur am Uferwall und den Stufenbereichen muss ich noch gucken, wie ich sie forme/befestige


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Servus Andreas,
ich beobachte auch fleißig Deinen Teichumbau,
geht ja gut voran.
Gute Idee mit der Steinzange
Weiterhin viel Schaffenskraft wünscht Dir
Markus


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Es wird ja immer besser, wow 
Wenn die Folie noch vor Ostern kommt, dann ist ja bald planschen im neuen Becken angesagt, für die Fischlis.
Ich drück dir auf jedenfall die Daumen und helf dir beim :smoki
Weiter so und Kopfhoch, der Rücken wird schon irgend wie wieder  das Ergebnis am Ende zählt.

mfg René


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Danke Markus und René 

Hier nun auch die versprochenen Bilder... leider ist mir beim Runterladen der Bilder aufgefallen, dass ich den BA gar nicht fotografiert habe, aber eigentlich weiss ja jeder, wie so ein Ding aussieht 

Sooo und nun zu den Fortschritten....

Mit dem Baby haben wir die großen Steine bearbeitet (eine Zweihandkreissäge wäre mir lieber gewesen, aber hatten sie leider nicht mehr da  ...40cm Sägeblatt)
 
Im hinteren Bereich, zum zukünftigen Uferwall, störte noch eine Auswölbung, die musste entfernt werden, weil sonst ein recht großer Bereich in der Tiefzone keine Strömung abbekommen würde.
  
Hier waren nun alle Rohre endlich gesteckt
  
Beim Einsanden
  
Wer sich über den Rasenkantenstein wundert... der ist mit absicht da 
Ich will da schon den Filter hinhaben.. aber ich will auch erstmal die angefangenen Bereiche fertig bekommen...
Der Kantenstein soll mit dann als Anhaltspunkt und ein wenig als Abrutschschutz dienen, wenn ich dort tätig werde.

Wer sich nun wundert,wieso das 3 Rohre sind...
gaaanz am Anfang wollte ich die Zugschieber neben den Teich setzen... 
Aber je länger ich darüber nachgedacht habe, desto blöder kam mir die Idee vor, weil ich ja einen Minischacht bräuchte, und der auch irgendwie abgedeckt sein muss.
Also ab damit, wo die  hingehören... ans Ende der Rohre.
Ein Rohr für BA, ein Rohr für Skimmer und das Dritte ist für die Rückleitung in den Teich, dort will ich dann den Schlauch einbringen (ggf. auch Strom oder weiteren Schlauch, je nach Bedarf)
Zum Abschluss noch die zugeschüttete Grube der Rohre.
  
Der Gartenbauer meiner Eltern beobachtete mein Treiben und wies mich darauf hin, das ich doch die Erde zwischendurch verfestigen sollte....
Daran habe ich zum Glück selber gedacht und war immer brav am Stampfen, damit nachher einfach nicht zuviel nachsackt und Erde fehlt.

"Siedend heiss" ist mir noch eingefallen, das ich ja ein bzw. 2 Überläufe brauche... einen für den Teich und einen für den Ufergraben, falls es doch mal heftigere regenfälle gibt.
Das Rohr/der Schlauch dafür passt sicher noch mit zu den Rohren rein... muss ich beim Ausbilden des Uferwalls noch einarbeiten.
@René:
Vlies und Folie liegen schon in Gartenhütte und Garage... sie warten nur darauf verlegt zu werden.
Mir brennt es schon enorm auf den Fingernägeln, aber für mich muss es heissen: "kühlen Kopf bewahren und die notwendigen Arbeiten mit bedacht durchführen"

Das soll's erstmal für heute gewesen sein


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Apr. 2011)

*Unser ständiger Begleiter*

Hallo nochmal,
da lad ich Bilder hoch und ein ganz spezielles vergesse ich, obwohl der kleine Kerl sich todesmutig auf jeden Erdhaufen, Erdgraben und Regenrum stürtzt
  
Diese Amsel begleitet uns nun schon seit allen Bauarbeiten und hat absolut keine Hemmungen sich auch mal auf bis zu 1m ran zu trauen.
Selbst wärend dem Schaufeln turnte sie heute dem Gartenbauer direkt vor der __ Nase rum.

Das Foto entstand, als ich am Teichgrund formte und sie der Meinung war, dass ich vielleicht ein Leckerlie haben könnte.

Regenwürmer werden btw. schön 2-3 mal gefaltet im Schnabel transportiert, je nach länge 

Ich glaub wir haben damit die best gefüttertsten Amselkinder (hab inzwischen auch das Nest ausgemacht) weit und breit


----------



## pyro (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Oh ja... Steine.

Hier brauch ich mir die nicht liefern lassen - ich hole mir die Steine die ich brauche im naheliegenden Altmühltal. Dabei kam ich heute auch schön ins schwitzen. Bezüglich Steinzange wäre auch eine Holzgreifzange gegangen und sowas hat hier beinahe jeder Bauer.


Schön, das bei Dir Vlies und Folie schon bereit liegt... ich habe heute bei Wilke Alarm geschlagen was mit meiner Bestellung ist und bekam dann noch einen Anruf er könnte erst am Montag sagen ob es Folie in meiner gewünschten Breite gibt - er ist sich recht unsicher... supertoll... 


Heute komme ich nach Ingolstadt und mach nen Abstecher zu Hornbach um KG-Rohre DN110 zu kaufen denn der Preisunterschied ist enorm. Hier bei uns im Baustoffhandel kostet z.B. das 2m Rohr 10,08 Euro - bei Obi immerhin noch knapp 7 Euro und bei Hornbach 3,75 Euro.
Am Sonntag wird dann auch bei mir Rohr verlegt 


Ich bin gespannt wie Du die Folie an den Steinen befestigst...

Viel Spass beim bauen und wenig Rückenschmerzen weiterhin.


Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jürgen,
schon interessant, wie stark die Preise doch schwanken.

Da ich hier 3 Baumärkte "um die Ecke" habe, ergibt sich bei mir da kaum eine Versorgungslücke zu annehmbaren Preisen.

So... und nun noch Bilder von heute....

Eeeeigentlich hatte ich heute gar keine Lust irgendwas zu machen.
Aber im Endeffekt ist trotzdem was passiert 

Da noch ettliche Pflastersteine übrig waren, habe ich damit die zukünftige Grillecke gepflastert.
War ein wenig fummelarbeit, aber für mich als Heimwerker zufriedenstellend 
  

Und da ich unserem Rasen eine Erholung gönnen wollte, habe ich die obere Steinreihe probegelegt und die übrigen Steine weggestapelt.
Hier die Bilder vom Probeliegen aus der Vorder und der Rückansicht.


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ich habe hier in der nächsten Stadt (7 KM) auch 2 Baumärkte und 2 Baustoffhändler somit absolut keine Versorgungslücke aber vom Preis her sehr oft ziemlich abgehoben. Ich komme Gott sei Dank beruflich viel herum und es stellt kein Problem dar bei Baumärkten weiter weg einzukaufen. 

Insbesondere Hornbach mit der aggresiven Aussage der billigste zu sein und wenn doch wer anders billiger ist gibts diesen günstigeren Preis abzüglich 10% Rabatt. Ich kann dutzendfach belegen das Hornbach wirklich der günstigste war.

Diese grossen Natursteine die du heute gelegt hast, wie gross und schwer sind die denn in etwa und was kostet so ein Stein?

Ich hab ja auch noch ein ungelöstes Mauerproblem... 

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Diese grossen Natursteine die du heute gelegt hast, wie gross und schwer sind die denn in etwa und was kostet so ein Stein?


Hallo Jürgen,
der Haken ist, das es keine Natursteine sind, sondern Betonsteine von FCN mit Weinbergmaueroptik
Die ganz großen Steine wiegen ca. 90kg das Stück.

Die ganze Mauer um den Teich (inkl. derer, die ich jetzt übrig habe) kosten ungefähr 1400 Euro.
Waren glaub ich ca. 17lfm große und 17lfm kleine.

Interessanter und einfacher zu verarbeiten dürfte für Dich das Landhauswechselschichtmauerwerk sein. Sind nicht ganz so groß, haben aber eine schöne Optik. (Sieht man links hinten im Bild in meinem letzten Beitrag hinter dem Teich stehen)
Preislich sind sie ähnlich, wie die von mir verwendeten.


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ups, ne die Steine sind mir zu schwer - ich will was leichteres und zweitens auch etwas billigeres.

Ich weis das Steine richtig teuer sein können aber ich spiel da nicht mit. Ich hab am Wochenende u.a. in nem alten Steinbruch im Altmühltal richtig tolle Natursteine kostenlos bekommen. Die sind zwar nicht so perfekt aber 1400 Euro sehe ich nicht ein. Für das Geld mach ich lieber ne tolle Grillfete zur Einweihung.


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Ups, ne die Steine sind mir zu schwer - ich will was leichteres und zweitens auch etwas billigeres.
> 
> Ich weis das Steine richtig teuer sein können aber ich spiel da nicht mit. Ich hab am Wochenende u.a. in nem alten Steinbruch im Altmühltal richtig tolle Natursteine kostenlos bekommen. Die sind zwar nicht so perfekt aber 1400 Euro sehe ich nicht ein. Für das Geld mach ich lieber ne tolle Grillfete zur Einweihung.



Was soll an Natursteinen nicht perfekt sein? Vor allem, wenn sie kostenlos sind 

Man muss halt ein wenig mehr puzzeln... was soll's?!...

Mein 'Problem' war, das ich eine bestimmte Wandstärke hinbekommen wollte.

Geht sicher mit Natursteinen auch... aber ich habe einfach keine Quelle gefunden, die mir was bietet, das mir gefällt..
Dadurch, dass meine Eltern ihr Lieferung bekommen habe konnte ich mir die Speditionskosten sparen.
Ist zwar nicht viel, aber kleinvieh macht auch Mist, wie es so schön heisst.

Einzig ärgerlich könnte man meine Fehlberechnung um 2,4m Teichumfang ansehen, da hätte ich mir 1,2-1,8m sparen können.. aber ich werde mit Sicherheit auch noch einen Verwendungszweck für die restlichen Steine finden. Vielleicht werden sie Im Filterbereich als Aussenaufmauerung verwendet...
Aber soweit bin ich noch nicht.

Heute habe ich erstmal die ersten Steine gemauert.

Gar nicht so einfach, wenn man noch nie gemauert hat,vor allem bei so schweren Steinen... aber ich konnte es mir 'Live' beim Gartenbauer abgucken 

Morgen wird's weiter mit dem Mauern gehen, nachdem ich meinen TV in die Werkstatt gebracht habe


----------



## Hüslischnägg (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser ständiger Begleiter/Unsere ständigen Begleiter*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> Ich glaub wir haben damit die best gefüttertsten Amselkinder (hab inzwischen auch das Nest ausgemacht) weit und breit




Hallo Andreas  

... die zweitbesten   .....

​
Wir trauten uns natürlich nicht mehr, die Sonnenstore zu benutzen, aber war's Wert.


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser ständiger Begleiter/Unsere ständigen Begleiter*



Hüslischnägg schrieb:


> ... die zweitbesten   .....


Hallo Jacqueline,
nene.. die werden hier sehr abwechslungsreich ernährt.
Die letzten Tage standen Bienen auf dem Speiseplan.

Echt interessant zuzuschauen, wie die Amsel zwischen 2 und 4 Stück fängt und sie dann zum füttern fliegt.

Schade für die harmlosen Einsiedlerbienen, aber die Gelegenheit ist wohl günstig.


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

...so und nun ein "kleines" Update

Hab heute meine TV schon wieder aus der Werkstatt bekommen...war was am Netzteil defekt.

Aber ich liebe einfach diesen Fernseher... es dürfte allerdings wohl meine letzte Reperatur sein... dann werd ich mich wohl doch nach LED o.Ä. umgucken 

...und nun zurück zum Teich 

Habe heute die Steine für den vorderen Bogen bearbeitet und zurecht gelegt..

Gar nicht so einfach mit Hammer und Meissel, aber ging besser als erwartet.

Bild gibt es heite keines. aber wenn ich morgen mauern sollte, dann mach ich natürlich wieder welche


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,
Ich hab die Steine zumindest nicht weiter gemauert
Weil ja Feiertag ist hab ich mir es doch verkniffen, da ich zum ausrichten der Steine doch enorm Hämmern müsste... also gibt es erstmal keine neuen Fotos.

Habe mich heute nur zu 2 Eimern Zement anrühren durchgerungen und habe Fugen, zwischen den Steinen zugeschmiert und nachgebessert.

Ist ne echte Fummelarbeit, wenn man nich nie gemauert hat.

Mit Kellen kann ich langsam umgehen... auch wenn es immernoch stümperhaft aussieht, aber ich werde besser 

Ich muss zwar morgen arbeiten, aber ich denke morgen ist erstmal der vorbereitete Bereich dran gemauert zu werden.

Dann werde ich mich an den engen Radius wagen.


----------



## mcreal (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

das ist der Vorteil am buddeln.Das kann man auch am Feiertag machen,dass macht keinen Krach.
Ansonsten habe ich heut auch Rücksicht auf die Nachbarn genommen und "nur" die Treppe an rechten Teich/Mauerrand hinauf zur Terrasse weiter gebaut und ausgebessert.

Bin auf weitere Bilder von deinem Projekt gespannt.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Mike,
neben der Vervollständigung der Aussenmauer wird nun immer mehr das "Innere" sehr akut...

Ich muss sehr genau über den Uferwall und dessen Gestaltung nachdenken bzw. wie ich das ganze umsetze.

Aber gut.. .es wird sich ein Weg finden... und es wird Bilder geben 

Fröhliche Ostern


----------



## pyro (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab die Steine zumindest nicht weiter gemauert
> Weil ja Feiertag ist hab ich mir es doch verkniffen, da ich zum ausrichten der Steine doch enorm Hämmern müsste... also gibt es erstmal keine neuen Fotos.
> 
> Habe mich heute nur zu 2 Eimern Zement anrühren durchgerungen und habe Fugen, zwischen den Steinen zugeschmiert und nachgebessert.



Ich hab heut ganz normal gearbeitet und das viele Stunden... Immer als ich nen Schubkarren Erde übern Hof + Strasse aufs Nachbargrundstück gefahren hab kamen von Radfahrern recht fragwürdige __ Blicke und einer wollt mich doch glatt aufklären das heute Feiertag ist und ich nicht arbeiten darf ... aber mir ist das egal, ich arbeite auch beruflich oft an Sonn- und Feiertagen und wenn der eine noch länger diskutiert hätte dann wärs recht unfreundlich geworden.

Zement hab ich heut auch einige Eimer angerührt bis mir mein Handgelenk ziemlich weh tat.


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Sooo kleines Update,
viel passiert ist nicht... habe den großen Bogen der Steinmauer setzen können und habe noch einiges an Fugen verschmiert
  
Jetzt warten noch ca. 2m Mauer drauf eingepasst und gemauert zu werden...leider ein sehr enger Bogen... also Fummelarbeit

Dann gehts im Innenbereich weiter.


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Langsam kann ich keine Steine und keinen Beton mehr sehen...

Ich habe die arbeitsreichsten Osterfeiertage seitdem ich denken kann hinter mir und gerade mein rechtes Handgelenk eingebunden mit nem Salbenverband...


Ich bin gespannt wie es bei Dir weitergeht. Jetzt sichte ich mal die heutigen Fotos meiner Baustelle und aktualisiere meinen Bauthread.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## mcreal (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich habe die arbeitsreichsten Osterfeiertage seitdem ich denken kann hinter mir und gerade mein rechtes Handgelenk eingebunden mit nem Salbenverband...
> 
> 
> Gruss, Jürgen



Also diese Aussage kann ich 100% unterschreiben.
Mit meinem linken Handgelenk hatte ich auch immer noch solchen schweren arbeitsreichen Tagen,massive Probleme.
Seit dem ich es vorher verbinde(Bandage),habe ich keine Probleme mehr damit.

@Andreas: Sieht doch schon gut aus.


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Mein rechtes Handgelenk schmerzt nur weil ich mit ner Maurerkelle das Erdreich sauber abziehe... mein Nachbar scherzt schon das ich allein mit der Maurerkelle sicher 15 Schubkarren Erde entfernt habe. Da die Kelle vor paar Wochen bei Norma im Angebot war für wenige Euros spottet er ob ich für irgendwen einen Lebensdauertest mache...

Zweite nicht handgelenkschonende Tätigkeit ist das anrühren von Beton in einem Eimer mittels Maurerkelle. Aber morgen betoniere ich nichts... ich hoffe es zumindest!!


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Ihr 2,

Danke für Euren Zuspruch und Eure Erwartungen 

Das mit den Hangelenken kann ich verstehen, doch anscheinend bin ich da etwas unempfindlicher als Ihr.:smoki
Liegt wohl daran, dass ich im Berufsleben die Arbeit auch aus dem "Hangelenk" erledigen muss.
Und das (früher) berufliche Mausschubbsen und heutige (private) sitzen am Rechner langt wohl, dass ich die Belastung zwar merke, aber Sehnenreizungen eher selten vorkommen.

Morgen früh klingeln die Handwerker meiner Eltern sehr früh... die wollen die Holzsitzecke bauen.
Das frühe aufstehen und die kühleren Temperaturen werde ich versuchen zu nutzen, alle restlichen Steine vorzubereiten und hoffentlich auch zu mauern...

Also ist zumindest bei mir nochmal Rühren angesagt.

Aber wisst ihr was?! ... nachdem über 35 Sack Estrichbeton, ca. 4 Sack Zement gerührt und knapp 4t Steine bewegt wurden... da kommt es auf weitere 100-200kg Masse am Ende auch nicht mehr an

Mal gucken, ob ich Euch morgen mit ein paar neuen Bildern beglücken kann, denn ich habe heute Nachmittag auch ein 'Brainstorm' mit meiner Frau abgehalten... und nach anfänglichen Missverständnissen kamen wir auf einen Nenner, was das innere des Teiches angeht.

Wenn die zeit passt, dann werde ich eine probestellunge machen und frag auch nochmal nach Eurer Meinung, ob das funktioniert bzw. funktionieren kann...


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Beruflich arbeite ich auch Körperlich und schmeiss teilweise täglich über ne Tonne Material durch die Gegend. Meine Hobbies DH und MX sind auch nicht so ohne und ich bin sehr sportlich und dadurch fit aber was ich seit einer Woche buddle ist eben eine aussergwöhnliche Belastung und scheinbar ist mein Handgelenk ein schwaches Glied.

Ich hab in meinem Thread die heutigen Fotos schon reingestellt und es sind paar Fragen offen... kannst gern mal "rüberschaun" und was dazu schreiben.


Ich werd morgen sicher nicht vor 10 Uhr mein Bett verlassen, ich wills morgen ruhiger angehen lassen und wünsch Dir viel Freude beim bauen in den morgendlichen Stunden bei kühlen Temperaturen.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So,
heute ist endlich die obere Steinreihe der Mauer fertig geworden.

Das setzen der letzten 2 Steine wurde durch ein Gewitter mit Wolkenbruch jeh unterbrochen.

Zum Glück war gerade der Eimer mit dem angerührten Mörtel leer und ich habe den Sack grade noch ins trockene stellen können, bevor es losging.

Nach dem Gewitter habe ich dann die letzten Steine gesetzt und habe damit 98% Fertigstellung der Mauer.

Es müssen nur noch ein paar Fugen nachgearbeitet werden, dann geht's an die innereien im Teich.

Foto der (fast) fertigen Mauer gibt's morgen, weil das von heute Abend leider unscharf wurde.

Dafür hier ein Bild meiner Sitzgelegenheiten (habe 3 davon gebaut), die ich aus Resten der Holzterrasse meiner Eltern auf die Schnelle gezimmert habe.
 
Die Bretter habe ich auf gleiche Länge gebracht und dann von unten mit Edelstahlschrauben verschraubt. (Abmessung: 49x28,5cm)
Dadurch hat man auf der Sitzfläche keine Schraubenköpfe.
Da das terrassenholz sehr schwer ist haben diese Sitzgelegenheiten ein sehr hohes eigengewicht und selbst bei leichtem anstossen werden sie nicht einfach in den Teich fallen.


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Das Terassenholz sieht ja noch gut aus - das kann man einwandfrei als Sitz verwenden.

Ich war heute recht faul was Teicharbeit betrifft... es gibt auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen... aber ich war auch einkaufen.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Das Terassenholz sieht ja noch gut aus - das kann man einwandfrei als Sitz verwenden.


"noch gut"? 
T'schuldige, dass ich am Boden liege ... es handelt sich um Reste der neuen Terrasse.
Hab ich vielleicht falsch rüber gebracht.

Es ist eines der teureren Harthölzer, die sich dadurch auszeichnen, dass sie sehr langlebig und sehr hart sind.

Vielleicht lege ich so ein Teil morgen mal auf die Waage.... mein Tipp hier : 4kg für so eine Sitzfläche...aml gucken ob ich richtig liege.

Gefühlt ist ein ca. 50cm Stück so schwer wie 2-2,5m Douglasienbrett aus dem Baumarkt 

Die Bearbeitung ist echt nicht einfach...da merkt man, ob man stumpfe Bohrer oder Sägeblätter hat oder nicht.
Das Holz zeigte mir auch, das mein Widia-Kreissägeblatt langsam am Ende seiner Lebenszeit angekommen ist. 
Schrauben ohne Vorbohren ist im Prinzip unmöglich...man würde das Holz 'sprengen'.


----------



## pyro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Achso... na dann hab ich das falsch verstanden - ich dachte das wär Holz von ner Terasse die abgerissen wurde und Du hast das Holz noch sinnvoll verwertet.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jürgen,
weiss nicht, ob Du mal in meine Teich/Garten-Geschichte geschaut hast
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27526
Da siehst Du, wie das mal früher und komplett anders aussah


----------



## mitch (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

hi andreas,

mit dem link passt was ned ==> Objekt nicht gefunden!


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Danke mitch...ich hoffe ich hab den link nun korrigiert...


----------



## mitch (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

 geht wie frisch geschmiert


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Verdammt... irgendwie hänge ich....

Die aussenmauer ist ja Fertig (hab zwar ein Foto versprochen, aber irgendwie hab ich es vergessen )

Deswegen mal eins als Anhaltspunkt, was schon da war.
 
Ich wollte eigentlich in der linken Ecke einen Ufergrabenbereich machen und rechts einen Filtergrabenbereich machen.

Aktuell mache ich Probestellungen mit Ziegelsteinen... aber irgendwie nicht mit zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis.

Im Prinzip habe ich für die Bereiche immer eine recht Steile Mauer (selbst wenn ich mit radien beiputze) die mir sicher bei der Folie probleme bereiten werden.

Als Anhaltspunkt:der linke Bereich hat eine Schenkellänge von je 2m und der rechte Bereich eine von ca. 1,5m

Die Aussenmauer steht... da ist nix mehr dran zu rütteln...

Hat jemand ne Idee?
Doch komplett als Teich nur mit Tiefpflanzen?
Ganz ohne Wall und trotzdem auslaufend bis +10-15cm über Wasserspiegel?


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

hi Andreas,

wie wäre es damit: du legst den ganzen teich mit folie aus und gestaltest die spezial-bereiche aus mörtelwannen oder ähnlichen kisten , so könntest du jederzeit umstellen, umbauen,  um... 

der vorteil du hättest das max. mögliche volumen im teich 

den rand der kübel kann man mit ufermatte noch etwas aufhübschen. 

habe da noch ne idee: solche kisten auf deine ziegelsteine gestellt und mit lavagranulat gefüllt, bepflanzt


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Andy, keine Müdigkeit an den Tag legen... der Sommer kommt da muss der Teich fertig sein!!

Was die Falten in der Folie angeht schau mal bei mir rein. Ich bekam fast nen Koller bei dem anfänglichen Faltenchaos und jetzt schauts echt gut aus. 

Kannst Du mal so eine Teichprofilskizze zeichnen wie ich es damals mehrmals gemacht habe damit man sich das alles etwas besser vorstellen kann? 
Nur Tiefpflanzen da geht was ab. Stelle ich mir nicht so schön vor. Es gibt so schöne Pflanzen für den Flachwasserbereich da solltest schon eine Zone dafür schaffen.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



mitch schrieb:


> wie wäre es damit: du legst den ganzen teich mit folie aus und gestaltest die spezial-bereiche aus mörtelwannen oder ähnlichen kisten , so könntest du jederzeit umstellen, umbauen,  um...


An "komplett Auslegen" habe ich inzwischen auch schon gedacht...
Allerdings nicht dann mit Mörtelwannen... 
ich hätte dan neher daran gedacht nochmal Vlies aufzubringen und dort ggf. eine Abgrenzung aufzubauen.
Damit würde die dann durchfeuchten und wäre ggf. frostgefährdet.


> kisten auf deine ziegelsteine gestellt und mit lavagranulat gefüllt, bepflanzt


Diese 'Stiegen' kenne ich von Obst und Brötchenlieferanten 
Generell *K*eine schlechte Idee, aber ich glaube, ich würde mit den Dingern nicht glücklich 
(Nachtrag:Buchstabe vergessen)


pyro schrieb:


> Andy, keine Müdigkeit an den Tag legen... der Sommer kommt da muss der Teich fertig sein!!


Eben deswegen mein Posting... mir fehlt irgendwie der "entscheidende Kick" 


> Was die Falten in der Folie angeht schau mal bei mir rein. Ich bekam fast nen Koller bei dem anfänglichen Faltenchaos und jetzt schauts echt gut aus.


Ich hab das bei deinem Thread sehr wohl verfolgt... 
Allerdings rede ich bei mir hier von ca. 50cm recht steil hoch und ebenso wieder runter...
Die Folie hab ich nen Tick größer bestellt... mit der Materialmenge sollte ich noch hinkommen... 
Und im Ufergraben sollte es mit den Falten ja nicht so wild sein... im Filtergraben könnte man mit Geschick sie in Fliesrichtung legen.


> Kannst Du mal so eine Teichprofilskizze zeichnen wie ich es damals mehrmals gemacht habe damit man sich das alles etwas besser vorstellen kann?


Ich ann mal gucken, ob ich eine grob eine aktuelle skizzieren kann... hab noch eine handgezeichnete, die ist aber weitestgehend überholt.


> Nur Tiefpflanzen da geht was ab. Stelle ich mir nicht so schön vor. Es gibt so schöne Pflanzen für den Flachwasserbereich da solltest schon eine Zone dafür schaffen.


eben... da schweben meiner Frau auch schöne Sachen vor... und meine ganzen +10 bis -30cm Pflanzen aus dem alten Teich wollen ja auch wieder rein 

Ich guck also morgen mal nach nem Profil und mach mal aktuelle Fotos...


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So,
Fotos von der gestrigen Probestellung.
      

Wegen dem Profil habe ich einfach mal einen Bildausschnitt genommen und habe die Abmessungen reingemalt.
  
Die oberen 15cm sollen der maximale Wasserstand sein.

Im vorderen Bogenbereich (nicht zu sehen) ist noch eine Stufe, die ich noch ein wenig anheben werde, damit dort ein Bereich von ca. -30 bis -40cm entsteht.

Ansonsten halt alles sehr Steil...ich weiss


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,
heute habe ich etwas Resteverwertung betrieben.

Die Pflanzstufe im vorderen Bereich ist entstanden.
Sie hat dann -30 und -40cm

Ettliche Betonsteinreste als Grund eingebracht und vermörtelt und dann das ganze noch grade abgezogen.

Die Stufe ist leicht nach aussen abfallend, damit sollte eingebrachtes Substrat recht Sicher liegen.


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Das mit den Pflanzterassen ist echt schwierig in Deinem Fall mit den senkrechten Steinwänden. Was ich mich gerade ernsthaft frage ist ob das im Winter auch dem Eisdruck standhält???

Auf die Folienverlegung bin ich auch sehr gespannt, da würd ich vorsorglich ein paar Beruhigungsbiere kühl stellen. 

Die Idee von Mitch mit den Maurerwannen als Pflanzgefäße und dafür keine so halbrunden Pflanzstufen finde ich nicht schlecht, das würde ich mir nochmal ganz genau überlegen.

Wie gross wird denn der Teich eigendlich insgesamt??


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

hallo Andreas,

isolierst du den teich auch noch ? z.B. mit styrodur, ich glaube das wäre ned schlecht da er doch ne ecke über dem boden ist, sonst kühlt er immer  zu schnell aus. 

wenn ich mir die steine zur zonenabtrennung ansehe frage ich mich: folie einschweißen oder origamikünstler  

das mit den kisten für die pflanzen soll ja nur eine "gedanken stimulanz" sein  "viele wege führen nach rom" 

hast du dir auch schon gedanken über die befestigung der folie gemacht ?


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jürgen,


pyro schrieb:


> Das mit den Pflanzterassen ist echt schwierig in Deinem Fall mit den senkrechten Steinwänden. Was ich mich gerade ernsthaft frage ist ob das im Winter auch dem Eisdruck standhält???


Ohne entsprechende Befestigung dürfte es auf dauer brechen, da hast du recht.
Da ich aber in der Zeigelmauer zusätzlich Moniereisen einbringen wollte (einfach mit der flex ne Nut gemacht und mit eingemörtelt) sehe ich da nicht so das Problem.
Mitunter würde ich auch Querstege einmauern... drunter sieht man sie ja nicht  (und man könnte Tiefenzonen evt. mit einarbeiten)


> Auf die Folienverlegung bin ich auch sehr gespannt, da würd ich vorsorglich ein paar Beruhigungsbiere kühl stellen.


Die stehen eh immer kalt 


> Die Idee von Mitch mit den Maurerwannen als Pflanzgefäße und dafür keine so halbrunden Pflanzstufen finde ich nicht schlecht, das würde ich mir nochmal ganz genau überlegen.


Die "Kübelei" mag praktisch sein... aber ich glaub, ich würde damit nicht glücklich werden....
Da würde ich wahrscheinlich lieber eine Kiste Bier drauf verwenden, das passend zu falten, als das ich mich auf Jahre ärgern 
Das ist nicht gegen Mitch... der Vorschlag ist schon nicht schlecht... aber er fällt leider bei meinen Gedanken eher in Lösung "gewollt und nicht gekonnt" 


> Wie gross wird denn der Teich eigendlich insgesamt??


Schwer zu sagen...
Ich war eben extra nochmal im Garten 
Wenn man den Bogen "grob rechnet", dann sind es 3,6x3,6m...also knapp 13qm innerhalb der Mauer.

Und ja, mir ist klar, dass ich die 10.000 Liter sicher nicht erreichen werde...


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo mitch,


mitch schrieb:


> isolierst du den teich auch noch ? z.B. mit styrodur, ich glaube das wäre ned schlecht da er doch ne ecke über dem boden ist, sonst kühlt er immer  zu schnell aus.


ich denke darüber nach... zumindest in den Bereichen, die noch nicht zugepflastert sind.
Im Übrigen ist "die Ecke über dem Boden" 'nur' 20-30cm (kommt auf das Umfeld an)...




> wenn ich mir die steine zur zonenabtrennung ansehe frage ich mich: folie einschweißen oder origamikünstler


Wenn es dabei bleibt, dann ganz klar Origami 


> das mit den kisten für die pflanzen soll ja nur eine "gedanken stimulanz" sein  "viele wege führen nach rom"


Klar...deswegen auch ganz klar mein Dank! 


> hast du dir auch schon gedanken über die befestigung der folie gemacht ?


Ich habe schon ein wenig im Web gesucht... wenn mir nicht ein bestimte Lokale Quelle was gleiches liefern kann (zu einem günstigeren Preis), dann werde ich wohl zu der naturagart-Schiene greifen und mit Ufermatten und Taschenmatten arbeiten. Der Preis ist deftig, aber, wenn man so im Web guckt, für so ein Profil grad noch vertretbar.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

ich nochmal



> Andreas: Meine 2 "großen" Burschen sind glaub ich nur knapp 50-60cm und bewegen sich im Alter von 15 Jahren.
> Wenn ich alle Fische zurück in den neuen Teich setze, dann werde ich mal Bilder machen und versuchen zu messen.


 
denke bitte auch daran das kois kein so "eiskaltes" wasser im winter mögen - auf jeden fall die wände gut isolieren.







so sehen kois aus die in zu kaltem wasser waren 


was für einen filter verwendest du ?  kaufen / eigenbau ?


ja die klemmprofile sind gut - der preis aber auch


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Andreas, bei dem schlechten Gefühl zum Thema Eisdruck ging es mir nicht nur um die Ziegelmauern intern sondern auch um die Natursteinmauer ganz aussen herum.

Das sind ja "nur" schwere Natursteine die mit etwas Beton zusammengehalten werden, oder??


10 000 Liter ??? Hab ich da was gesagt??


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo mitch,


mitch schrieb:


> denke bitte auch daran das kois kein so "eiskaltes" wasser im winter mögen - auf jeden fall die wände gut isolieren.


Ich denke über eine Isolierung im oberen Bereich nach... hatte das Thema bei Markus (Moderlieschenking) im Thread, weil ich hier im Baumarkt spontan nicht bei der Rosa/roten Isorlierung fündig wurde.


> so sehen kois aus die in zu kaltem wasser waren


Sorry, das Bild ist realtiv klein... und man kann von der Körperform nur sher schwer ableiten... sind das wirklich Koi?
Die beiden sehen eingentlich meiner Karauschen sehr ähnlich.... Vor allem in sachen Bauch und Buckel....


> was für einen filter verwendest du ?  kaufen / eigenbau ?


Aktuell im Einsatz habe ich einen biotec5 mit ner 3600er Pumpe.

Wenn man sich aber meine Bilder ansieht, dann sind die Rohre für Schwerkraft gelegt.
Der Weg ist also frei für Selbstbau (wie auch immer)



> ja die klemmprofile sind gut - der preis aber auch


eines Todes muss man sterben bzw. einer Lösung muss man gerecht werden... ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es dieses Profil auch anderswo geben muss... man muss nur den richtigen Anbieter finden...


pyro schrieb:


> ... bei dem schlechten Gefühl zum Thema Eisdruck ging es mir nicht nur um die Ziegelmauern intern sondern auch um die Natursteinmauer ganz aussen herum.
> Das sind ja "nur" schwere Natursteine die mit etwas Beton zusammengehalten werden, oder??


Der untere Ring ist ein Betonring mit recht einfach ausgeführtem Armierungseisen....
Die Steinmauer besteht aus Betonsteinmauerwerk in Natursteinoptik...
Das Eigengewicht der Steine ist enorm. (ein Quader in der unteren Reihe wiegt gut 80-90kg)
Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass die Kombination das locker verkraftet.


> 10 000 Liter ??? Hab ich da was gesagt??


Nein, hast Du nicht... aber die habe ich ursprünglich angestrebt 
Mal gucken wo ich lande


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Nein, hast Du nicht... aber die habe ich ursprünglich angestrebt
> Mal gucken wo ich lande




Dann haben wir halt Inhaltsangaben getauscht... ich hab mit 6-7000 geplant und komm nun sehr nahe der 10 000er Grenze ran. Noch weis ich es nicht genau da der Teich noch nicht ganz voll ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,
Eure Ideen waren nicht schlecht...aber ich habe mich dann nun doch für Origami entschieden 

Wenn auch meist schwierig, sind meine ersten Ideen (die zu dem Zeitpunkt mitunter schon eine weile gereift sind) gar nicht so übel...

Also habe ich mich heute Entschlossen meinen Bauplan weiter zu verfolgen und habe die Ziegelsteine gesetzt.

Hier erstmal ein Bild der entschalten und nachgebesserten Pflanzstufe.
 

Und hier nun die Grundlage zum Ufergraben und Filtergraben.

Ich werd da noch einiges machen müssen, aber der Grundstein ist gelegt


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Na dann hatten wir heute die selbe Arbeit... Kies, Split, Wasser. Zement zu ner grauen Pampe anrühren und anschließend auftragen, Steine mit der Wasserwage ausrichten und glattstreichen. Tja und wieder - ich weis nicht warum - bei Dir sieht der Betonauftrag so gering aus... wenn ich da meine heutigen Bilder ansehe.... 

Irgendwie haben wir ein inverses Verhältnis zum Beton... das was bei Dir an Stein rausguckt ist bei mir Beton und anders herum.


Wie ich sehe planst du einiges an Abläufen und Einläufen... Ich hoffe das ich da nicht zu wenig drauf geachtet habe - allerdings habe ich auch keine grosse Fischhaltung vor.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
bei Dir gehts ja auch gut voran.
Willst Du praktisch Deinen Uferdamm mit den Ziegeln auf Höhe von den Aussenmauern
ziehen? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
Deine Steine im Hintergrund gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut - kannst Du mir da mal
den Hersteller nennen - es gibt ja immer wieder mal was zu machen 
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Markus





Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Willst Du praktisch Deinen Uferdamm mit den Ziegeln auf Höhe von den Aussenmauern ziehen? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


Nicht ganz... Wasserstand soll eigentlich 15cm unterhalb der Aussenmauer sein.
Also wird der Uferwall sich so 5-10cm unterhalb befinden.
Ich denke, das macht sich optisch besser als gleichhoch.
(und ermöglicht sicherlich Kurzbeinigeren Teichbesuchern eine Flucht)


> Deine Steine im Hintergrund gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut - kannst Du mir da mal
> den Hersteller nennen - es gibt ja immer wieder mal was zu machen


Ich glaub das hatte ich weiter vorne schonmal geschrieben.
Sowohl die Steine im hintergrund als auch die Teichmauersteine sind von der Firma FCN
Unter Santuro Landhausprogramm findet man die Steine im Hintergrund.
Ansonsten haben die natürlich noch viel mehr.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Neuer Tag, neuer Baufortschritt 

Nach Materialbesorgungen ging es heute weiter...

Man hat heute meinen Dachschaden repariert (Nicht den mit dem Teich, sondern einen echten  )
Die Gelegenheit habe ich genutzt mal eine Foto von oben zu machen
  

Dann ging es weiter mit dem Uferwall

Die Ziegelsteine wurden gesetzt, bearbeitet und dann habe ich im Ufergrabenbereich links Resteverwertung betrieben und Betonsteinreste und Sand-Kiesgemisch und Sand für das verlegte Rohr eingebracht und verdichtet.
3,5 Ziegelsteine fehlen noch.

    
Ich weiss nicht, ob es morgen oder am Freitag weitergeht...eher Samstag nach dem Kater ausschlafen 

Aber vielleicht passiert Morgen/Freitag doch noch was...mal schauen 

Gut ist auf jeden Fall, dass ettliches an fehlendem Material nun zu mir unterwegs ist...


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Das Foto von oben ist toll, da weis man mal wie das ganze aussieht und sich in den Garten einfügt.

Gut das Du in die Betonfuge einen Metallstab einbetonierst. Wer weis ob der mal für was gut sein wird. Für was sind denn eigendlich diese ganzen Rohre??


Ich hab heute in Rekordzeit mein Wasserfallbecken hingezaubert. Materialnachschub ist nun auch notwenig, ich hab nochmal 4 qm Pflaster bestellt, dann brauch ich Split, Beton, Balken, Bretter....


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Gut das Du in die Betonfuge einen Metallstab einbetonierst.


Die Ziegelmauer ist die 2. Mauer meines Lebens...die 1. war die Teichumrandung 
Da die Ziegelmauer sehr Laienhaft ist, habe ich mich dazu entschieden in die Zwischenlage das Eisen rein zu legen... ebenfalls wird obendrauf noch eine Kuppe auf die Ziegel kommen, damit es schön rund wird... da werde ich ebenfalls auch noch Eisen "reinwerfen".
Muss nur noch gucken wie ich dem Filtergraben "helfe", damit mir da nicht Wasser und Eisdruck auf Dauer was zerstört.


> Für was sind denn eigendlich diese ganzen Rohre??


Das kann ich Dir sagen 
1 Rohr ist Skimmer
1 Rohr ist BA
Erst wollte ich die an der Mauer zusammenführen, doch habe ich dann länger drüber nachgedacht und fand die Idee hirnrissig, da ich so einen Revisionsschacht hätte bauen müssen, wo ich die Zugschieber drin sind.
Da habe ich lieber den Rohrgraben breiter gemacht und in zusätzliche Rohre investiert.

Und da ich mich entschieden habe 2 Rückläufe zu machen, aber das recht flexibel halten wollte, habe ich ein drittes Rohr verlegt, in dem ich dann 2x 2" Schläuche einziehe.
(evt. noch ein Stromkabel...da bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher...12 bzw. 230V kann man ggf. immer gebrauchen..wenn nicht, dann tut das Kabel nicht weh)

Der eine Rücklauf landet im Filtergraben mit ein wenig geplätscher.

Der andere wird dann am Abzweig auf halber Höhe sein, damit, zum einen im Hauptbereich des Teiches eine (kontinuierliche)Wasserkreisbewegung stattfindet (Dreck in den BA kreiseln  ) und zum anderen, dass ggf. im Winter der Filter in geringerem Durchsatz weiterlaufen könnte.
Wasserablass für die Schläuche den den Skimmer muss ich dann noch einbauen, aber das passiert dann im Filterbereich, den es noch gar nicht gibt.

Ich werde also im Zeitraum Sommer bis Herbst noch den passenden Filter bauen müssen.

Das lässt sich halt auch nur genauer abschätzen, wenn ich weiss, wieviel Volumen ich denn nun haben werde 

Manche bauen einfach berechneten Filter und dann den dazugehörigen Teich...
die anderen bauen einen Teich und wissen dann nicht, was sie in Sachen Filter machen müssen und können kaum was im nachhinein ändern.
Ich bin eine Mischung... ich berücksichtige aufwändigere Technike und kann sie dann aber (hoffentlich erfolgreich) nutzen 

Hätte ich damals den Filter ausheben lassen können, dann würde mein Teich heute völlig anders aussehen.
Und wie man in dem Thread sieht, da habe ich noch von 15-20.000 Litern 'gesponnen' 
So kann man sich irren.


----------



## pyro (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ich hab in meinem Leben auch noch nicht viel gemauert aber das bisschen was ich gemacht habe hält. Ich arbeite da nach dem Motto lieber mehr als wenig... Beton 3:1, maximal 4:1 und lieber mehr Eisen als zuwenig.



Was Filter betrifft habe ich mich bislang wenig bis garnicht beschäftigt. Mein alter Teich kam ohne aus und um das glasklare Wasser haben mich alle beneidet. Der neue Teich bekommt mehr Sonne und ich hoffe das jetzt der "Minifilter" + Bachlauf + grosse bepflanzte Uferzonen + Unterwasserpflanzen ausreichen. Zunächst sollen ja noch keine Fische rein in den Teich. Über Fische denke ich frühenstens im Hochsommer nach.


Wenn ich meinen Teichbauthread verfolge so stelle ich fest das ich nun auch ganz wo anders gelandet bin als ich anfangs wollte. Bei mir ist der Teich größer geworden...


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Was Filter betrifft habe ich mich bislang wenig bis garnicht beschäftigt. Mein alter Teich kam ohne aus und um das glasklare Wasser haben mich alle beneidet. Der neue Teich bekommt mehr Sonne und ich hoffe das jetzt der "Minifilter" + Bachlauf + grosse bepflanzte Uferzonen + Unterwasserpflanzen ausreichen.


Deswegen auch bei mir nun der Ufergraben und der Filtergraben.

Ich weiss wie ausgiebig die Koi (und mitunter auch Goldies) an den Pflanzen nagen können....
Die Gräser am Rand haben das immer abgekonnt... alle Pflanzen im Teich direkt haben es eigentlich nicht überlebt.
Selbst die überlebenswilligen Tannenwedel mussten sich immer mühsam im Randbereich hochkämpfen und jeglicher Halm, der unter der Wasseroberfläche war oder ins wasser kippte, wurde fein säuberlich abgenagt.
Es sah also immer gut bewachsen aus, aber halt kein Grünzeug unter Wasser... 

Ich werde es mit Pflanzen im Teich direkt auch wieder probieren, doch werde ich die Kandidaten sehr genau anschauen müssen... 
Wenn die Fische sie zerpflücken, weil sie gar so lecker sind, dann muss man halt leider gegensteuern.

Den Filter und die Pumpe werde ich trotzdem ändern müssen... aber es muss nicht von "jetzt auf gleich" sein, sondern ich kann mich nacheinander darum kümmern...also erstmal Teich fertig machen...dann geht es um den Filter


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So, mal wieder ein kleines Update... ettliches an Material verbaut und man sieht nix davon 

Für den Rückfluss habe ich die Schläuche an Flansche angebracht...
Da die Schläuche jeweils aus einem KG Rohr kommen, habe ich die Flansche passend in KG-Deckel eingepasst... damit sind sie zwar nicht 'vergossen' aber ich denke das es langt.
 
Und hier nun ein Bild mit kompletter Uferwallwand und den integrierten Ein-, Aus- und Überläufen.
 
Die Arbeiten im Filtergraben sind weitestgehend abgeschlossen... und dadurch, das ich einiges an Verrohrung fertig gestellt habe, ist  echt nicht mehr viel zu tun :beten

Die Uferzone muss noch befestigt werden... ansonsten  starte ich gaaaaaanz langsam in Richtung "Vlies verlegen" *hoff*


----------



## pyro (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Na dann drück ich dir die Daumen das am Wochenende der erste Liter Wasser reinläuft... 

Lass Dir von Deiner Frau noch ein paar beruhigende Hopfenkaltgetränke besorgen damit Du genügend davon griffbereit hast wenns an die Falten geht.


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Die Hopfenkaltschalen stelle ich mir schon selber parat 

Dieses WE wird es noch nix mit Wasser... aber wenn alles stimmt, dann vielleicht noch im Mai... die Kinder freuen sich auch schon


----------



## mcreal (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

sieht wirklich richtig gut bei Dir aus.



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Dieses WE wird es noch nix mit Wasser... aber wenn alles stimmt, dann vielleicht noch im Mai... die Kinder freuen sich auch schon



Dann haben wir ja das gleiche Ziel.
Will auch unbedingt das diesen Monat noch die Folie rein kommt und man endlich mal Wasser sieht.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



mcreal schrieb:


> sieht wirklich richtig gut bei Dir aus.


Danke.


> Dann haben wir ja das gleiche Ziel.


Na dann schauen wir mal, wer den Teich als erstes mit Wasser gefüllt hat... aber sei Dir sicher... ich mache kein rennen daraus


----------



## pyro (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Bei mir flossen gestern 2862 Liter und heute nochmal 1322 Liter rein. Damit ist mein Teich noch immer nicht ganz voll - ich bin aber bereits bei knapp 11000 Liter !!

Ich wäre froh, diesen Monat mit dem Teichbau im groben fertig zu werden... mal abwarten wie viel Zeit der Job und sonstige Hobbies wegfressen.


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

so, trotz das mir heute mein Auto die Nerven und Zeit geraubt hat (Frau stand vor der Schule und Zündschlüssel lies sich nicht mehr drehen :dumm und steht nun in der Werkstatt :sauer.... Btw. das Auto... nicht meine Frau )

Der Uferbereich ist heute weitestgehend fertig geworden
   
Und hier ein Blick über den Ufergraben in Filtergraben.
 
Ich weiss, in beiden Bereichen werden recht viele Falten entstehen, aber irgendwie interessiert mich das in dem Bereich nicht wirklich 

Da sieht man vor Pflanzen und Substrat eh kaum was 

Und wenn die geschickt verklebt sind, dann wird sich der Gammel in grenzen halten.

Morgen steht auf auf dem Programm der selbstbau einer Schlauchwage...
Damit werde ich rundum den zukünftigen Folienstand festlegen... da kommen dann auch meine 'Schrägmauerkünste' zu Tage 

Darauf basierend werde ich die Kuppe des Uferwalls für Ufergraben und Filtergraben abschliessend auftragen.

Hier und da muss noch beigeputzt werden oder ne Ecke abgerundet werden... dann dürfte ich mit den groben Arbeiten fertig sein. :smoki


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Wie befestigst Du eigendlich die Folie an den Steinen? Verwendest so ein Profil von NG?


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Wie befestigst Du eigendlich die Folie an den Steinen? Verwendest so ein Profil von NG?


Ja, ich habe mich dann doch entschlossen es zu bestellen...
leider soll es erst nächste Woche kommen, weil ich es mit Pflanzen kombiniert habe, die erstmal lieferbar waren, aber sich dann, auf Grund der aktuellen Saison, doch verzögern 

Hatte letzte Woche dort schon angerufen, doch leider blieb der Rückruf aus... und auf Grund von Feierlichkeiten hab ich es dann versäumt am Freitag anzurufen.... 
Sonst hätte ich die Profile sicher schon.

 aber wegen 3-5 Tagen mache ich mir nun nicht mehr ins Hemd.... bietet mir nur Zeit alles besser zu durchdenken oder halt noch auszubessern.

Ist echt unglaublich, was in so ein paar Tagen alles in den Teichgrund fällt, obwohl ncoh gar kein Wasser drin ist...gut 25 Liter Mörtelreste, Erde und Grünzeug rausbefördert


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Was meinst was ich schon alles aus dem Teich rausgekeschert hab... von Blütenstaub über Tannennadeln und jetzt gaaanz massiv diese braunen "Hütchen" der neuen Tannentriebe. 

Was haste alles für Pflanzen bestellt?


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Was haste alles für Pflanzen bestellt?


Ich hatte noch etwas Ufermattensaat bestellt und etwas __ Quellmoos

Das Quellmoos dürfte für die Verzögerung gesorgt haben.

Mal gucken, wie das mit den Pflanzen dann hier so aussieht...  ich werde noch das ein oder andere als Unterwasserpflanze brauchen, was mir die Goldies und Koi nicht zerlegen... 

Werde wohl mal meine geretteten Pflanzen durchgehen müssen, wo ich die pflanzen darf... da ist einiges dabei, was robust ist, aber nicht alle Wassertiefen mitmacht... stand halt die ganze Zeit eher sumpfig statt ggf. unter Wasser.
Da werden die meistn wohl wieder landen müssen.


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ufermattensaat wär für mich auch gut, aber extra deswegen bestellen?? Das lachen die ja drüber...


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Ufermattensaat wär für mich auch gut, aber extra deswegen bestellen?? Das lachen die ja drüber...


Die nehmen auch Dein Geld 

Aber nur deswegen würde ich nicht bestellen...da hast Du recht


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Lohnt sich aber... 

Ich hab dank Ausaat im letzten Jahr auf genau dem Stück derzeit wunderschöne Kuckuckslichtnelken. Die wollte ich schon von Anfang an dort haben. Eine davon blüht sogar weiß.  
Die zuvor irgendwie dahin gepflanzten im Bereich Ufergraben-Ufergrabenwall haben jedes Mal das Zeitliche gesegnet. Mal sehen, ob sich die Gewächse diesmal (durch Selbstaussaat?) länger halten. 
Gespannt bin ich natürlich auch, was da im Vergleich zur bisher nicht besäten Ufermatte noch so wächst.

Die zwei Tüten habe ich übrigens seit dem Besuch bei NG anläßlich des TT 2009. Die zweite werde ich wohl auch noch platzieren... wäre schade drum.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Annett,
freut mich zu hören, das die Ufersaat von NG taugt.... das lässt mich für meinen Uferwall hoffen.
----------------
Morgen bzw. heute ist ein entscheidender Tag....
Wenn ich meinen Konstruktions(Baufehler) bzgl. Zugschieber korrigieren kann, DANN kann tatsächlich dieses WE Wasser fliessen... (wenn der Wasserversorger nicht zu früh feierabend macht) 

Habe heute den Ufergrabem und die Wände mit einer selbstgebauter Schlauchwage angezeichnet, und das bei knapp 5m (diagonal,..imd m) bei 1cm unterschied.
Den Uferwall habe ich heute entsprechend geformt... die Differenz düfte nun <1cm sein.

Morgen gibt es Bilder und die Entscheidung... 

Ruhe bewahren ist die Devise


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo zusammen


> Ich hab dank Ausaat im letzten Jahr auf genau dem Stück derzeit wunderschöne Kuckuckslichtnelken


so gings mir auch, alleine die __ Lichtnelken sind wunderschön anzusehen, weisse war bei
mir scheinbar keine dabei.
Von den restlichen Samen konnte ich aber nur vereinzelt beobachten, dass was angegangen
ist. Also man darf keine Wunderdinge von dem Saatgut erwarten, aber wenn ich denk
was ein einzelnes Pflänzchen kostet, dann ist das schon o.k. wenn für den Preis jetzt
ca. 10 Lichtnelken um den Teich blühen. Anbei noch eine Aufnahme vom letzten Jahr wo man
vereinzelt z. B. links vorne die Kuckuckslichtnelken sieht.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> ----------------
> Morgen bzw. heute ist ein entscheidender Tag....
> Wenn ich meinen Konstruktions(Baufehler) bzgl. Zugschieber korrigieren kann, DANN kann tatsächlich dieses WE Wasser fliessen... (wenn der Wasserversorger nicht zu früh feierabend macht)
> 
> Morgen gibt es Bilder und die Entscheidung...



Hallo Andreas,

dann gewinnst Du ja unser kleines "Rennen" mit Meilenweitem Vorsprung.
Ich habe gestern erst Folie und Co bestellt.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen das das Wasser am WE bei Dir läuft.


Zermalmer schrieb:


> -
> (wenn der Wasserversorger nicht zu früh feierabend macht)



Nimmst Du das Wasser aus dem Hydranten?

VG
Mike


----------



## pyro (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Falls es sich bei dem Wasser um Trinkwasser handelt.... da macht nie einer Pause


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jürgen, Hallo Mike,
Nein, ich nehme doch den Hydrantenzähler nicht....
Erstens hätte ich bis heute mittag um 12 definitiv wissen müssen, das das mit dem Umbau klappt... und das konnte ich einfach nicht garantieren.

Zweitens würde ich einen gut 40-50m langen Gartenschlauch benötigen... da gibt es im umfeld eigetnlich keinen, der sowas mal 'rumliegen' hat. Für den Preis kann ich mir das Wasser mit Abwassergebühr reinlaufen lassen und muss nur den Versorger informieren, das er für die nächstes Jahr nicht die Abschlagszahlungen erhöhen braucht 

Es gäbe sogar jemanden, der mir nen Feuerwehrschlauch geliehen hätte... aber nu ist es von der Uhrzeit ja eh zu spät.(weil erst heute Abend erfahren)

Naja...Rennen... noch liegt die Folie nicht... im schlimmsten Fall habe ich sie zu klein bestellt, dann werde ich wohl irgendwo in der Ecke sitzen und 

Aber ich bin da noch guter Dinge 

Gleich gibt's auch wieder Bilderfutter...


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Also man darf keine Wunderdinge von dem Saatgut erwarten


Hallo Markus,
Wunder erwarte ich von dem Saatgut auch nicht.
Wenn aber das ein oder andere dabei ist, was man grad nicht kauft oder im Kopf hat und es trotzdem den Zweck erfüllt und gut ausschaut... 
Es sind Samen... da weiss man ja genaugenommen nie ob die werden...
Aber bei Euren Erfahrungen kann ich ja fast sicher sein, dass da was zu erwarten ist.

Meine Bepflanzung wandelt sich ja schon enorm... von nur Sumpf und Feuchtzone zu allen anderen auch... 
Vorrausgesetzt ich finde die richtigen, die mir dann die Fische nicht zerlegen.

Wird nicht einfach werden.

War vor 10 Jahren schon frustrierend (wo mir das ganze noch nicht mal gehörte) zu sehen wie alle Unterwasserpflanzen auf Dauer eingingen oder von den Fischen niedergemacht wurden.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Soooo... hier nun das versprochene Bilderupdate und was so alles passiert ist....

Als erstes was erfreuliches...
Die Wannen mit den Pflanzen erfreuen sich prächtigen Wachstums und die Wasseriris schiebt, tortz schattigem Platz, nun ihre erste Blüte raus.
    

Dann wurde ja gestern der Uferwall gemacht... das geht natürlich nicht ohne das richtige Werkzeug 

Unsere selbstgebaute Schlauchwage.
Man muss sich an das Ding gewöhnen (wie bei einer 'Echten'), aber im großen und ganzen kann man sehr bequem alle höhen kontrollieren und markieren.
  
(Hier im Ruhezustand... man kann ja nicht dauernd die Schlauchenden halten  )

Immerhin habe ich (bzw. meine Helfer und ich  ) es geschafft, das der Teich nur knapp 1cm aus der Waage ist.

Das habe ich dann am Uferwall berücksichtigt.
Die Kuppe des Uferwalls dürfte, meiner Meinung nach, nur knapp 0 bis 0,5cm variieren auf der kompletten Länge.
  
Nachdem ich den Teich mal ausgefegt habe, habe ich es dann doch mal erlaubt, dass die Kinder sich das Ganze mal von 'unten' anzugucken....
Hier wird gerade der untere Wassereinlauf inspiziert
 
Da werde ich dann ein gewinkeltes Rohr einsetzen, damit das Wasser schön im Uhrzeigersinn in den Tiefen Bereich "geblasen" wird.

Nun zu meinem "Baufehler" 
Alle Rohre schön unterirdisch verlegt... toll das ganze echt....
Bis mir die Erkenntnis kam:"Hey Andreas, was machst Du da?... Du hast Zugschieber am Start für Schwerkraft/Halbschwerkraftfilter. Wieso baust Du die nicht ein? Wie willst Du die reinbekommen, wenn dann mal Wasser im Teich ist?"
Also habe ich den ganzen Breich wieder ausgehoben und habe sie eingebaut.
    
Bin mir nur grad nicht sicher, ob ich die Grube offen lasse oder nicht.
Muss ich mal meinen Geldbeutel gegenprüfen 

...das war's erstmal... ich denke, das die nächsten Bilder dann erst Sonntag oder Montag folgen, je nach Fortschritt beim Folie einbringen.


----------



## pyro (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Servus Andi!

Also nen billigen 1/2" __ Wasserschlauch mit 20m gibts bei uns im Supermarkt für 9,90 Euro... 20-30 Euro sind bei den Baukosten egal und die Entfernung kannst leicht überbrücken. 1/2" ist nicht viel aber ich habs auch geschafft meinen Teich voll zu bekommen... OK, noch nicht ganz voll aber zu 95% voll und ich hab auch nur diese billigen Schläuche hier.

Ausserdem wie machst Du das bei einer längeren Hitzeperiode ohne Regen ...??
Du brauchst immer wieder nen Schlauch um Wasser nach zu füllen...


Mein Onkel arbeitet bei der Wasserversorgung und von April - Oktober ist "Sommerwasser" das bedeutet die Kanalgebühr wird anhand des "Winterwassers" festgelegt... verbraucht man im Winter 20 cbm und im Sommer 30cbm zahlt man im Sommer trotzdem nur für 20cbm Kanalgebühr.

Das mit dem Raufstufen ist aber ein guter Tip, das werd ich Ihm sagen er soll im Büro bescheid geben das ich nicht raufgestuft werde... bei nem normalen Jahresverbrauch von ca. 34 cbm sind die 11cbm im Teich schon nen guter Batzen.


Thema Feuerwehr... wenn Du bei Dir frägst und die Jungs sind so hilfsbereit wie wir dann leihen die Dir gern nen Schlauch und Standrohr. Der Wasserzähler kommt von der Wasserversorgung. Ich bin seit 20 Jahren bei der FFW und meine Kameraden würden glaub ich sogar 500m Schlauch verlegen wenn ich drum bitte. 



Ansonsten viel Spass beim Teichbau dieses WE. Ich hab leider so viel Arbeit das ich wohl nicht mal an Dich denken kann... Morgen fang ich um 8 Uhr früh an und wenn alles gut geht bin ich um 2 Uhr nachts fertig. Hoffentlich regnet es nicht weil um 22 Uhr hab ich ein Hochzeitsfeuerwerk nähe Donauwörth.


----------



## mcreal (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Nabend Andreas,

ich bekomme den Feuerwehrschlauch von unserer Dorf-Feuerwehr geliehen.Sind wirklich super nett und Hilfsbereit die Jungs.

Klar,nen Gartenschlauch wirst Du/wir für "später" trozdem brauchen,aber eben dann nicht unbedingt 50m lang.

Ein erfolgreiches WE wünsche ich.

VG
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Ausserdem wie machst Du das bei einer längeren Hitzeperiode ohne Regen ...??Du brauchst immer wieder nen Schlauch um Wasser nach zu füllen...


Sicher brauche ich da auch einen Gartenschlauch... doch den habe ich ja schon 
Der reicht von der Zapfstelle (bis auf wenige Meter) diagonal durch den Garten... da muss ich mir nicht noch nen weiteren Schlauch hinlegen.


> Mein Onkel arbeitet bei der Wasserversorgung und von April - Oktober ist "Sommerwasser" das bedeutet die Kanalgebühr wird anhand des "Winterwassers" festgelegt... verbraucht man im Winter 20 cbm und im Sommer 30cbm zahlt man im Sommer trotzdem nur für 20cbm Kanalgebühr.


Sowas kennt man hier glaub ich nicht. 


> Das mit dem Raufstufen ist aber ein guter Tip, das werd ich Ihm sagen er soll im Büro bescheid geben das ich nicht raufgestuft werde... bei nem normalen Jahresverbrauch von ca. 34 cbm sind die 11cbm im Teich schon nen guter Batzen.


 34m³ normal? 
Da macht sich dann das Haus mit 4 Erwachsenen, 2 Kindern und dem Garten gut bei mir bemerkbar 
Aber generell sollte man einfach schauen und abwägen, was man das Jahr zuvor Wasserintensivest gemacht hat und kann mit der Abschlagskorrektur dafür sorgen, dass man nicht zuviel in Vorlage geht...oder man freut sich dann auf die 'unerwartete' Rückzahlung... aber bis die Kommt hat der Versorger mit dem Geld natürlich fröhlich Geld verdient 


> Thema Feuerwehr...


Habe heute von nem Ehemaligen erfahren, dass die wohl bei uns nicht mehr ganz so flexibel sind.
Feuerwehr zum Teichbefüllen ist sicher ein toller Gag... ich würd da sicher auch nen Fuffi den Jungs in die Hand drücken und meine Kinder hätten auch was zu gucken.
Aber da kann ich mir auch das Leitungswasser oder das Standrohr + neuem 50m schlauch leisten.


> Ansonsten viel Spass beim Teichbau dieses WE. .... Hoffentlich regnet es nicht weil um 22 Uhr hab ich ein Hochzeitsfeuerwerk nähe Donauwörth.


Danke, und viel Spaß beim Feuerwerk


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Mike,
Mal gucken was so geht... am Sonntag kann ich einen Nachbarn (der grade noch im Ausland ist) fragen... vielleicht geht dann noch was mit 'Hochdruckbefüllung' 

Ein Nachbar hat noch alte Feuerwehrschläuche... man muss ja nicht bis zum Bersten den Hydrant öffnen... dann tun die das auch.

Morgen wird es auf jedenfall erstmal der Gartenschlauch tun müssen....


----------



## pyro (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ja, wir brauchen nicht so viel Wasser hier zu zweit... die letzte Halbjahresrechnung war sogar nur 14 cbm.

Wie das bei Dir mit den Kanalgebühren und Feuerwehr ist weis ich nicht. Hier am Land im schönsten Bundesland Deutschlands ist die Welt jedenfalls noch in Ordnung. 

Wenn Du an nen Unterflurhydranten rangehst brauchst ein Standrohr und nen Unterflurhydrantenschlüssel. Am Oberflurhydranten nen Oberflurhydrantenschlüssel. Bei beiden brauchst Du wenn Du privat Wasser entnimmst eine Wasseruhr sonst kanns ne böse Anzeige geben.


Dann mal viel Spass - ich sorge mich gerade das es mir morgen beim Feuerwerk feucht reingeht von oben...

Aber nun ab ins Bett, in 5,5 h klingelt der Wecker.


----------



## mcreal (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Bei beiden brauchst Du wenn Du privat Wasser entnimmst eine Wasseruhr sonst kanns ne böse Anzeige geben.



Hm, ich dachte die Wasseruhr ist bei nem Unterflurhydranten schon irgendwie dran bzw. ich bekomme diese mit.Muß ich direkt nochmal nachfragen.
Wie wollen die sonst die Wasserentnahme berechnen?

VG
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



mcreal schrieb:


> Hm, ich dachte die Wasseruhr ist bei nem Unterflurhydranten schon irgendwie dran......Wie wollen die sonst die Wasserentnahme berechnen?


eben Mike,
Beschummeln will ich ja niemanden... wenn jemand mir so ein Standrohr leiht, dann hat der zu 99% nen wasserzähler.... und dann kann man auch passend zahlen.
Wenn derjenige es dann nicht für notwendig ansieht, dann geht halt ein entsprechender Betrag in die Vereinskasse.... egal wer das ist.


----------



## pyro (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

An keinem Hydranten ist ne Wasseruhr dran und die FFW hat auch keine weil die kann Wasser umsonst entnehmen.

Wasseruhr gibts oft bei Baufirmen oder beim Wasserversorger...


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Wasserzähler hin oder her... 
ich nehm nun doch den Gartenschlauch...
hab ich mehr Zeit mich den Falten zu widmen 

Warum muss das Wasser nur so kalt sein?


----------



## pyro (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Servus Andi!

Wie viel Liter sind denn schon drinnen??


Zu dem Zeitpunkt wo bei mir das Wasser reinfloss fand ich das sehr erfrischend und angenehm - ich musste Socken anziehen damit ich mir auf der schwarzen Teichfolie nicht die Fußsohlen verbrenne...


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Wie viel Liter sind denn schon drinnen??


Hallo Jürgen,
aktuell dürften es so 800-1000 Liter sein... 

Ich mach auch gleich nen Bericht... da gibts dann auch Bilder.


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Zusammen,

diesen Samstag ging es dann weiter...

Mit der Hilfe von Freunden wurden als erstes grobe Unebenheiten und tiefe Mulden mit Lehm ausgeglichen.
Damit wir nicht gleich in einen Sonnenstich bekamen, hatte ich für eine Weile den Teich abgecken müssen...dann war es erträglich beim Spachteln 
    
Anschliessend ging es weiter mit dem Vlies.
Nicht einfach die Verlegung... man muss eine Mischung aus __ Schneider, Päckchenpacker und Tapezierer sein (zumindest bei meinem Teich), damit man alle Schnitte für Ecken, Rundungen und Schrägen gut hinbekommt.
  
Mal eine Gesamtübersicht nach dem ersten einlegen der Folie.
  
Hier der Bodenablauf...
  
Nachdem der eingeklebt war mussten die Arbeiten erstmal ruhen, da es mässig zu regnen anfing.

Zu etwas späterer Zeit habe ich dann eine Weile Wasser einlaufen lassen, um Falten zu ziehen, glätten und verschwinden zu lassen.

Damit wurde dann der Samstag auch abgeschlossen und es gab als Tagesbelohnung selbstgemachte Burger.

Sonntag morgen ist mir aufgefallen, dass es unbedingt notwendig ist, den Deckel vom BA zu montieren... sonst würde ich am Schluss noch nen Taucher brauchen 
Das gestaltete sich dann auch bei dem noch niedrigen Wasserstand schwerer als gedacht.
Erst genau nachgemessen, dann Rohr gekürzt und sauber entgratet
Einzeln Stecken (Rohr und Deckel bzw. Rohr und BA) war problemlos möglich... nur alles zusammen wollte um's verrecken nicht.
Dann habe ich mal ein wenig nachgedacht, wo denn das Problem ist
Dann kam die Lösung... das Wasser im Rohr... beim zusammenstecken müsste man es Komprimieren... und das dürfte unmöglich sein.

Also blieb nur noch ein weg... Wasser in die leeren Regentonnen pumpen, bis der Wasserstand niedrig genug ist, um das Wasser aus dem Befestigungsrohr zu bekommen.
(Alternative wäre ein kleines Bohrloch gewesen, aber das wollte ich erstmal nicht)

Nach befüllen einer 200L Tonne und ein wenig in den alten Teich, war der passende Wasserstand erreich und der Deckel lies sich recht leicht Montieren.
anschliessend wurde das Wasser wieder zurückgepumpt.
Auf dem Bild erkennt man leider nur sehr schwer den Deckel
 

Da ich nicht auf die Wasseruhr geschaut habe, habe ich im Moment nur die Regentonne als Anhaltspunk....
danach dürften sich im Tiefbereich ca. 500Liter Wasser befinden.
(200L noch drin, 200L Regentonne und 50-100Liter in den alten Teich laufen lassen

Heute Mittag habe ich dann weiteres Wasser zulaufen lassen, damit ich im höher gelegenen Bereich die Falten versorgen konnte.

Alles in allem dürften sich aktuell um die 1000 Liter Wasser im Teich befinden...
Leider noch sehr kalt, da das Leitungswasser mit ca. 8 Grad aus der Leitung kommt.

Leider sind auch heute die Aussentemperaturen auf gut 15° gefallen, so dass sich das alles gar nicht so erwärmen konnte


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
das sieht ja gut aus!   
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, das auch weiterhin alles "glatt" läuft!


----------



## pyro (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Welches Vlies und welche Folie hast Du denn eigendlich verwendet??

Lass Dich von den Falten nicht unterkriegen, sah bei mir auch so schlimm aus... wird alles gut.


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Danke Rolf. 

Die Teichform wird aber auf jeden Fall dafür sorgen, dass ich an ein paar Stellen Falten habe.

Aber wenn ich richtig versorge, dann werde ich wohl mit ihnen leben können


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jürgen,
auch Dir danke für's Mut machen 

Zur Verwendung kommt als Vlies Naturagard V900 

Da habe ich wohl zu großzügig gerechnet und habe nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte der bestellten Menge verbraucht 

Ein Stück werde ich noch im Ufergraben brauchen...da will ich auf die Folie noch eine Schicht machen, damit da niemandem ein Missgeschick beim Graben passiert.

Aus dem Rest werde ich mir wohl einen Wintermantel schneidern... das Zeug isoliert und war richtig kuschelig warm, wenn es nicht grad nass ist :smoki

Als Folie kommt EPDM Firestone PondGard 1,02mm zum Einsatz.


----------



## pyro (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ich habe 12 qm mehr Vlies bestellt als Teichfolie und das ging ganz gut aus, mir blieben bis jetzt gut 4 qm über und das ist für diverse Stellen wo ich evtl. noch grosse Steine in den Teich lege.
Mir hat das 500er Vlies gereicht von der Stärke her... ließ sich kaum schneiden und ist für meinen Boden mehr als ausreichend. Das 900er muss ja der Wahnsinn sein.
Kuschelig warm... stell Dir vor Du verlegst das Vlies in der Teichgrube bei praller Sonne und 25 Grad. Das fand ich gar nicht angenehm... ich hab da getropft vor lauter Schwitzen.


Folie hab ich die 1,14mm EPDM Firestone - das lässt sich gut ziehen bezüglich der Falten. 

Seitdem ich Deinen Teichbau verfolge frage ich mich ob ich nicht auch besser einen Bodenablauf integrieren hätte sollen... jetzt ists aber zu spät.


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich habe 12 qm mehr Vlies bestellt als Teichfolie und das ging ganz gut aus, mir blieben bis jetzt gut 4 qm über und das ist für diverse Stellen wo ich evtl. noch grosse Steine in den Teich lege.


So hatte ich ungefähr auch gerechnet... hab ja auch durch den Filtergraben sogar fast ein Längenproblem bei der Folie... dafür im Ufergraben massig Folie über... das summiert sich dann natürlich auch beim Vlies.
Alternative wäre einer geformten Folie gewesen... 


> Mir hat das 500er Vlies gereicht von der Stärke her... ließ sich kaum schneiden und ist für meinen Boden mehr als ausreichend. Das 900er muss ja der Wahnsinn sein.
> Kuschelig warm... stell Dir vor Du verlegst das Vlies in der Teichgrube bei praller Sonne und 25 Grad. Das fand ich gar nicht angenehm... ich hab da getropft vor lauter Schwitzen.


Ins Schwitzen kam ich nur beim Schneiden selber... NG hat bei der Lieferung noch ein Abbrechmesser mitgeliefert... das war so nach 75% meiner Verlegefläche unbrauchbar. 
Klar, war ein Billigmesser 
Mal gucken ob ich die Tage dran denke eine Makroaufnahme von der Klinge zu machen... dafür, das ich nur Kunststoffasern geschnitten habe sind da schon enorm Riefen drin.

Btw. weiss refelktiert gut...da war nix zu warm... zudem boten meine Kiefern gut Schatten.
Nur beim Verweilen auf einer Stelle merkte man die isolierte Körperwärme.

Im Endeffekt hätte bei mir sicher das 500er auch gereicht... aber, wie ich schon mal in einem anderen Thread erwähnte, ich neige dazu 'für die Ewigkeit' zu bauen... und da ich an meiner Teichform nicht mehr wirklich was ändern kann, dachte ich mir "dann darf es auch das 900er sein".





> Folie hab ich die 1,14mm EPDM Firestone - das lässt sich gut ziehen bezüglich der Falten.


Sie lässt sich schon gut ziehen... aber man sollte ja schon gucken, dass man keine extremen Spannungsbereiche bildet, auch wenn die Folie einiges mitmacht.


> Seitdem ich Deinen Teichbau verfolge frage ich mich ob ich nicht auch besser einen Bodenablauf integrieren hätte sollen... jetzt ists aber zu spät.


Ich habe lange mit mir gerungen... für und wieder... immer hin und her...
Kosten/Aufwand, evt. Risiko (zu schlecht eingebaut...Rohre evt. irgendwann undicht) 
...oder halt einfach nur "Pumpe reinhängen wie bisher und gut ist"
Da aber Teich und Filter nun 3m auseinander sind, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht...ich hoffe ich bereuhe es nicht


----------



## Goldi2009 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hi Andreas,

ich hatte auch das 900 von NG. Nachdem ich nach der Hälfte des Verlegens Blasen an den Fingern hatte, wurde ein elektrisches Schneidemesser von Bosch angeschafft. Hätte ich das nur direkt gemacht! Damit schneidet sich alles wie Butter! Nun ja, bei den Folienrändern etc. war es auch noch gut brauchbar. Kann ich wirklich nur jedem empfehlen!

Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg! Mach Dich mit den Falten nicht verrückt.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hi Andreas,
warst ja richtig fleissig am WE


> Da habe ich wohl zu großzügig gerechnet und habe nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte der bestellten Menge verbraucht


Das musst Du anderst sehen - wenn Du nächstes Jahr Deinen Teich erweiterst - dann hast
Du schon das Flies, wer weiss ob das Flies nächstes Jahr noch so günstig ist?
Weiterhin viel Spass beim Wassereinlassen
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Goldi2009 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nach der Hälfte des Verlegens Blasen an den Fingern hatte, wurde ein elektrisches Schneidemesser von Bosch angeschafft. Hätte ich das nur direkt gemacht! Damit schneidet sich alles wie Butter! Nun ja, bei den Folienrändern etc. war es auch noch gut brauchbar. Kann ich wirklich nur jedem empfehlen!


Hallo Anne,
na, wenn das so praktisch ist, dann werde ich mein Elektrodingens wohl aus dem Keller holen
Muss ja eh noch alles einkürzen, dann sind die Schnittkanten auch sauberer


Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Das musst Du anderst sehen - wenn Du nächstes Jahr Deinen Teich erweiterst - dann hast
> Du schon das Flies, wer weiss ob das Flies nächstes Jahr noch so günstig ist?


Hallo Markus,
Klar, Platz wäre noch da...aber man muss es ja auch nicht übertreiben


----------



## pyro (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> ...Klar, Platz wäre noch da...



Ich sehe schon einen Thread "Teicherweiterung" in den nächsten Jahren. 


Ich hab beim 500er Vlies auch ein Cuttermesser verwendet... das ging nach einer Weile nicht mehr richtig und ich holte mir eine gute Büroschere. Das ging dann einwandfrei.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jürgen,
gaaaaaaaanz tief im Inneren gibt es eine Idee... im weitesten Sinne kann man das als Teicherweiterung sehen... das ist richtig...  ob das was wird?...vielleicht kommt irgendwann ein entsprechender Beitrag... aber das wird dauern und ich werde das auch nicht verraten.. 
Aber Generell wird der Teich vom Volumen her nicht wachsen... dafür müsste zuviel über den Haufen geworfen bzw. abgerissen werden....wobei... innen würde da natürlich was gehen, wenn man dann Ufergraben und Filtergraben abgerissen würden... aber daran werde ich glaub ich eine ganze weile nicht denken 
Hier ist alles etwas langlebiger und beständiger.... liegt vielleicht meist auch an der Baudauer 
Schau Dir meine Teich/Gartengeschichte an 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
So...und im gleichen Zug (k)ein Update...
Heute ist eigentlich nix passiert....
Nach betrachten der Innotec Kartusche habe ich mich entschlossen mal einen kleinen Tripp nach Langenselbold zu machen...sind ja nur knapp 15min. von hier.
Mit eingepackt habe ich meinen kleinen Sohn... wenn ich da schon hinfahre, dann sollte mal einer sehen, wie groß Koi doch sein können.

Nach kurzer Nachfrage war es ohne Probleme möglich auch einfach mal __ Blicke in die verschiedenen Becken zu werfen. (Ein Großteil der Becken waren auch grade nicht mit Netzen bespannt, weil zuvor jemand einen Kauf getätigt hatte)
Und es ist schon beeindruckend solche 'Brummer' mal zu sehen.

Selbst wenn ich keine Goldfische mit drin hätte und die Filteranlage passen würde... ich könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen 1 oder 2 solcher 'Jungtiere' (mal vom Geld abgesehen) mit in den Teich zu setzen...
Meine beiden "alten Knacker" (beide über 10 Jahre alt) könnten mit so "Riesenbabies" mal so gar nix anfangen 

Ach ja... angesichrts der Wassertemperaturen habe ich mir ja spontan an eine Anglerhose gedacht.
Beim gestrigen Durchblättern der aktuellen Werbeprospekte ist mir dann doch grad bei toom gradezu eine aufgedrängt worden. 
Gesehen und heute gekauft die Wathose langt mir fast bis unter die Achselhöhlen und bietet genug Raum für wärmere Kleidung darunter... damit dürften die weiteren Verlegearbeiten erheblich vereinfacht werden


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Das mit der Wathose schreit nach einem Foto von dir bei der Arbeit!!

Ich hab heut auch bisschen was gemacht und das kalte Wasser ist wirklich unangenehm.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Das mit der Wathose schreit nach einem Foto von dir bei der Arbeit!


Meine Frau hat selber schon drauf gedrängt "Hey, ich will Dich nun in dem Ding sehen"...also war probeanziehen angesagt  
Mal schauen wer knipsen wird..., dass Du auf Kerle in Gummi stehst kann ich ja nicht wissen


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat selber schon drauf gedrängt "Hey, ich will Dich nun in dem Ding sehen"...also war probeanziehen angesagt
> Mal schauen wer knipsen wird..., dass Du auf Kerle in Gummi stehst kann ich ja nicht wissen




Grrr... Deine Frau soll mir einen Gefallen tun und dir eine Giesskanne kaltes Wasser IN die Wathose schütten!


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Grrr... Deine Frau soll mir einen Gefallen tun und dir eine Giesskanne kaltes Wasser IN die Wathose schütten!


Hallo Jürgen,
den Gefallen hat sie Dir nicht getan... dafür hab ich mich aber 2 mal kurz zu tief gebückt


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So... gaaaaaaaanz langsam komme ic hauf die Zielgerade... 
Der Wasserstand steigt, Falten verschwinden teilweise... in einigen Ecken sammeln sie sich... da werd ich zum Wochenende hin Hand anlegen.

Jürgen hat sich ja so sehr ein Bild mit Wathose gewünscht... nun...er soll es haben sogar 2 Stück :smoki 
    
Und so ganz nebenbei seht Ihr nun, wer denn sich die ganze Arbeit antut 

Nachdem ein Großteil der Falten verschwunden und zusammen gewandert sind ging es auch darum die Flansche und Rohre endlich einzubauen.
  
Was eine Fummelarbeit 

Zur Erläuterung: Links Skimmer, Mitte Überlauf (da muss noch ein passend langes Rohr drauf), Rechts Wasserrücklauf Unterwasser.

Als nächste Schritte stehen weiterhin Falten auf dem Programm 
Dann ist noch der Wassereinlauf in den Filtergraben und der Überlauf im Ufergraben zu machen.
Wenn das weitestgehend gemacht ist, dann nähre ich mich langsam den Pflanzen... 
Wird Zeit das die da reinkommen, damit die Fische bald ihr neues Heim beziehen können.


----------



## Doc (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Respekt!  Viel Erfolg weiterhin 

Wie der Teich wohl im nächsten Sommer aussehen wird?


----------



## pyro (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Jürgen hat sich ja so sehr ein Bild mit Wathose gewünscht... nun...er soll es haben sogar 2 Stück :smoki
> Anhang anzeigen 95905 Anhang anzeigen 95906
> 
> Und so ganz nebenbei seht Ihr nun, wer denn sich die ganze Arbeit antut




Dankeschön!   Ja und der letzte Satz das war eigendlich der Hauptgrund der Fotoaufforderung, mag ja mal sehen mit wem ich mich hier immer wieder unterhalte 


Ach mit der Wathose Wasser schöpfen, wie schön... das ist mir mal bei nem Hochwassereinsatz passiert und wurd dann richtig unangenehm. 


Sag mal Andy, bist Du so klein oder ist Dein Teich so tief?? 


Ich hab heute auch wieder ein paar Pflanzen bekommen, gleich aktualisiere ich meinen Thread...


----------



## mcreal (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus.Endlich Wasser...
Auch was die Farbzusammenstellung angeht,beweißt Du Geschmack.
Als Kontrast zur schwarzen Teichfolie,ne schicke grüne Wathose.D



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Der Wasserstand steigt, Falten verschwinden teilweise... in einigen Ecken sammeln sie sich... da werd ich zum Wochenende hin Hand anlegen.
> 
> Nachdem ein Großteil der Falten verschwunden und zusammen gewandert sind ging es auch darum die Flansche und Rohre endlich einzubauen.



Puh,zum Thema mit den Falten,mache ich mir jetzt schon so meine Sorgen,wenn das bei mir soweit ist.
Wie kriegst Du / Ihr die eigentlich "weg",gibt es da irgend einen generellen Geheimtipp?

VG
Mike


----------



## pyro (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



mcreal schrieb:


> Puh,zum Thema mit den Falten,mache ich mir jetzt schon so meine Sorgen,wenn das bei mir soweit ist.
> Wie kriegst Du / Ihr die eigentlich "weg",gibt es da irgend einen generellen Geheimtipp?
> 
> VG
> Mike



Guck Dir zum Thema Falten mal meinen Teichbauthread an... die Beiträge um Ostern herum. Ostersamstag hat mich beinahe der Schlag getroffen wie das aussieht. Dann hab ich einige hundert Liter Wasser reingelassen, hab vorsichtig gezogen, umgefaltet, zusammengelegt und an einer Stelle wo es ganz schlimm war hab ich sogar nochmal die Folie umgeklappt, Vlies hoch und fing nochmal an zu graben. Durch den reingegrabenen "Bauch" wurde die Falte kleiner. Also ich war dann ein paar Tage später sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Sag mal Andy, bist Du so klein oder ist Dein Teich so tief??


Also...ich bin dann doch gut 1,8m groß...
Aktuell habe ich den zukünftigen maximalen Wasserstand noch nicht gemessen.. er dürfte aber bei 1,3-1,4m liegen....werde ich die Tage mal messen, wenn das Überlaufrohr aufgesteckt wird.

Ich kann also über die Aussenmauer drüber gucken.

Beim maximalen Wasserstand wird mir aber die Wathose nix helfen


----------



## pyro (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Dann schaut das nur durch die Fotoperspektive so aus.

Bei maximalem Wasserstand würd ich die Wathose ausziehn - eine ganz voll gelaufene Wathose kann grosse Probleme bereiten!!


----------



## mcreal (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Guck Dir zum Thema Falten mal meinen Teichbauthread an... die Beiträge um Ostern herum. Ostersamstag hat mich beinahe der Schlag getroffen wie das aussieht. Dann hab ich einige hundert Liter Wasser reingelassen, hab vorsichtig gezogen, umgefaltet, zusammengelegt und an einer Stelle wo es ganz schlimm war hab ich sogar nochmal die Folie umgeklappt, Vlies hoch und fing nochmal an zu graben. Durch den reingegrabenen "Bauch" wurde die Falte kleiner. Also ich war dann ein paar Tage später sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.



Habe deinen ganzen Fred gerade nochmal durch geackert.
Das macht mir ja wieder etwas Mut,was die Faltenbildung angeht.


VG
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Mike,





mcreal schrieb:


> Auch was die Farbzusammenstellung angeht,beweißt Du Geschmack.
> Als Kontrast zur schwarzen Teichfolie,ne schicke grüne Wathose.D


Die alternative wäre noch grün in grün gewesen, wenn ich denn grüne Folie genommen hätte 


> Wie kriegst Du / Ihr die eigentlich "weg",gibt es da irgend einen generellen Geheimtipp?


Jürgen hat Dir ja schon was geschrieben...
Die Methode von Jürgen funktioniert bei mir aber eher nicht, da ich keinen Platz mehr zum Graben habe.
Ein einziges mal war ich kurz darvor an einer Stelle die Folie und Vlies zu entfernen, um einen Buckel zu entfernen
Ich habs dann gelassen...

Meine Teichform gibt ja vor, dass ich definitiv Falten habe... mit richtig legen und ziehen kann man bestimmen WO sie zu sein haben.
Die werde ich dann verkleben. (Innotec)
Ist vielleicht keine Prefekte Methode (Ideal wäre bei EPDM sicher im Trockenen mit Schweissband), aber für die weitestgehende Verhütung von Schmodderritzen und -ecken sollte es bei mir auf jedenfall langen.

Immerhin habe ich es geschafft, das der komplette Teichgrund (trotz 2 verschiedener höhen) Faltenfrei ist... das ist, Angesichts der Form, gar nicht so ohne...es rächt sich dann halt an den Wänden und Ecken


----------



## pyro (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Die werde ich dann verkleben. (Innotec)
> Ist vielleicht keine Prefekte Methode (Ideal wäre bei EPDM sicher im Trockenen mit Schweissband), aber für die weitestgehende Verhütung von Schmodderritzen und -ecken sollte es bei mir auf jedenfall langen.



Warum tust Du Dir das an? Ist das sooo wichtig? 

Hab ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Dann schaut das nur durch die Fotoperspektive so aus.


Gut möglich...meine Frau hat von Schräg oben fotografiert


> Bei maximalem Wasserstand würd ich die Wathose ausziehn - eine ganz voll gelaufene Wathose kann grosse Probleme bereiten!!


Werde ich, auch wenn es mir vorher bewusst war, beherzigen 
Ich hab nicht mehr soviel "Luft"....dann würde mir das 'Höschen' vollaufen, wenn ich mich weiter runter beugen würde.

Zum Ziehen und Zuppeln der Falten an den Pflanzstufen langt es noch.
Deswegen habe ich heute Abend die Wasserzufuhr gestoppt, damit ich kontrolliert ziehen und zuppeln kann wenn Wasser weiter zuläuft


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Warum tust Du Dir das an? Ist das sooo wichtig?
> Hab ich nicht gemacht.


Nun... primär kommt es ja wohl auf die größe der Falten an, ob man über 'Wegkleben' oder 'nicht Wegkleben' nachdenken sollte...
ich habe meine Falten nicht gemessen und ich werde das auch erstmal nicht genauer beziffern 

Ich bin mir aber definitiv sicher, dass ich bestimmte Falten einfach so nicht in dem Teich lassen werde...
Es gibt halt "Falten" und "FALTEN" und ich habe mitunter beide... zumindest jetzt noch


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Moin.

Ich hätte ja mal nicht gedacht, dass sich Männer so ausführlich über "Falten" unterhalten können.... 



Ein Problem mit den Folienfalten habe ich eigentlich nur am Rand, wo man die Folie senkrecht aufstellt... Da schaut das nicht so gekonnt aus. Sonst stören sie kaum. Das liegt aber evtl. auch daran, dass ich auf den Schrägen unter Wasser noch etwas Ufermatte mit Sand als Bewurzelungsgrund für die Pflanzen liegen habe.

Ansonsten gehts doch nun ganz gut voran bei Dir/Euch. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
erst mal meinen Glückwunsch zum Baufortschritt, das sieht gut aus! 
Auch bei mir hatte ich solche Falten. Die gingen vielleicht weg, wenn ich die Folie entsprechend gedehnt hätte... .
Obenrum sah' es nach dem Verlegen richtig schlimm aus (so wie bei Dir auf den Fotos). Dennoch habe ich nur an wenigen Stellen zweimal abgeschnitten - die Randgestaltung war nach dem Einlaufen des Wassers, und dem Setzen der Folie kein großes Problem mehr! 
Mit der Wathose (ich habe auch so eine schicke grüne! ) habe ich ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht... . Ich erinnere mich noch gut an meine Durchführung für den Skimmer, die ich auf -100 cm angebracht habe. Die erste Verbindung war locker, und ich habe sie im April wieder fixiert.. . Dieses Jahr habe ich die Hose noch gar nicht benutzt, irgendwie ging's bislang ohne. Da mittlerweile 5 __ Muscheln auf dem Teichgrund ihr Unwesen treiben, ist de Einstieg auch gar nicht mehr so ungefährlich.
Also weiter so! Du wirst sehen, die meisten Deiner Sorgen sind gar keine. Viele meiner Teichbewohner lieben die Falten.


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Danke Rolf.

Heute ist, trotz guten Wetters leider nicht viel passiert.

Der Kindergarten hat neuen Sand geliefert bekommen... den durfte ich natürlich nicht bei mir verbauen  und wir mussten 10t Sand über gut 20-30m Wegstrecke (hangabwärts) schaffen.

Dafür ereilte mich beim Sandschippen der Anruf, das mein NG Paket endlich da ist....
Befestigungsschienen für Folie/Ufermatte und Pflanzen und die Ufermattensaat...
Als nette kostenlose Dreingabe gab es noch ein Beutel __ Dahlien dazu... 

Morgen geht es weiter... mal schauen was da geht


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Das Wetter war gut... fast zu gut *schwitz*

Der Filtergraben hat auch heute sein Wasser bekommen und dabei wurde die Folie zurechtgerückt.

Es wurde der Überlaufflansch für den Ufergraben und der Wasserrücklaufsflansch für den Filtergraben geklebt.

Es sind nun alle Flansche montiert 

Schrauben für die NG-Schienen sind auch besorgt.
Leider sind die Schienen nur sehr grob bearbeitet... da werde ich wochl nochmal Feile, Senker und ggf. Schmirgelpapier schwingen müssen 
Alu ist ja an sich recht weich.. aber das was da an Grat übersteht ist mir teilweise doch zu Riskant... nur unnötige Perforationslöcher, die nicht nötig sind.

Habe dann noch ein klein wenig Folie gezogen und gefaltet...und auch die ersten 2 kleineren "Fältchen" verklebt.
Das gab einen kleinen Vorgeschmack für die großen Falten.


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Heute ging es ein klein wenig weiter
Jaaaa ich weiss, ihr wollt Fotos  ich habe auch welche gemacht... die gibt's dann (wahrscheinlich) im nächsten Beitrag 

Das Faltenlegen ist ecth eine Herrausforderung.
Da kann innotec gut sein wie es will, wenn man keinen druck aufbaut, dann geht das mit dem kleben schwer in die Hose

Ich habe nun auch den Ufergraben geflutet, damit ich dort gut die Folie verlegen kann.

Gestaltet sich dort wesentlich einfacher als im Filtergraben.

Morgen wird das nachbearbeiten der NG Profile einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nehmen... mit viel Glück kann ich vielleicht auch schon das ein oder andere Befestigen.

Wie gechrieben... Bilders gibt's dann morgen... auch von dr Pflanzenlieferung
NG war auch so nett und hat mir wohl eine weitere Schnecke verschafft....leider keine __ Posthornschnecke... auf den ersten Blick war es wohl eine __ Spitzschlammschnecke.
Mal gucken ob da ein Foto geht... das __ Quellmoos, wo die drin war, ist aktuell noch in einem Eimer untergebracht und wartet nur darauf gesetzt zu werden.


----------



## mcreal (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Morgen wird das nachbearbeiten der NG Profile einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nehmen... mit viel Glück kann ich vielleicht auch schon das ein oder andere Befestigen.
> 
> .



Hallo Andreas,

das sind ja schöne Aussichten.
Meine Profile sind auch unterwegs und ich will diese am Freitag anbringen.
Bin ich mal gespannt wie die aussehen.
Hatte mir dafür eigentlich nicht viel Zeit eingeplant.

VG
Mike


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Find ich auch nicht so cool das nicht gerade günstige Aluprofile Bohr- und Fräßkanten haben...

Auf die Fotos bin ich sehr gespannt... wie viel Hopfenberuhigungskaltgetränk haste denn schon verbraucht?


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



mcreal schrieb:


> Hatte mir dafür eigentlich nicht viel Zeit eingeplant.


Hallo Mike,
Ich habe nur 2 Profile grob überflogen... 
Als erstes solltest Du sie in eine Richtung sortieren, um ggf. Abweichungen zu erkennen...
Sie sind nicht ganz symetrisch gebohrt.

An den Leistenenden ist leider leichter Grat... da sollte man mit einer Feile oder Schmirgelpapier drüber gehen, um den zu brechen.

Die Löcher sind leider auch nur 'durchgezogen'.... Wer sicher sein will, das ausser dem Schraubenloch kein Loch entsteht, der sollte einen Senker, Entgrater oder 12er Bohrer haben, um den Bohrgrat zu entfernen...
Ich habe mir die Schrauben selber besorgt und werde zusätzlich leicht ansenken....
Arbeitsaufwendig ist es schon, aber auf der Standbohrmaschine wird das ruckzuck erledigt sein.

Nachtrag:nur das Bearbeiten der Schienenenden dürfte mehr Aufwand sein, da es ja geformt ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Find ich auch nicht so cool das nicht gerade günstige Aluprofile Bohr- und Fräßkanten haben...


Hallo Jürgen,
Die Bearbeitungsweise habe ich ja schon grob in der Antwort bei Mike beschrieben.
Ich werde diesen, nicht unerheblichen, Arbeitsschritt auch bei NG einbringen...
Ich hab das Werkzeug und hab handwerkliches Geschick... also für mich kein Problem... wer die "einfach nur so" bestellt und glaubt, er könnte sie 1:1 verbauen, der verliert (m.M.n.).


> Auf die Fotos bin ich sehr gespannt... wie viel Hopfenberuhigungskaltgetränk haste denn schon verbraucht?


Bierflaschen zähle ich schon lange nicht mehr... 
erst seit kurzem wieder, seit Licher die Aktionskronkorken hat... 
Hab hier schon mit Freunden eine stattliche Menge Zusammengetragen...
Da muss ich mal morgen ein Paket rausschicken... vielleicht kommt die Lieferung noch bis zum Vatertag


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So, nu geht's weiter mit Bilderchen
Hier nochmal eine Übersicht
  
Da hat mich meine Frau doch voll von hinten beim Falten legen und kleben erwischt
 
Hier ein Teil der Pflanzen, die NG geschickt hat
  
Und ein paar Pflänzchen, die wir einfach nicht in verschiedenen Läden stehen lassen konnten  
  
Der geflutete Ufergraben, damit sich die Folie besser legen lässt.
  
Hier die Befestigungsschienen von NG
Vor der Bearbeitung
  
Nach dem Feilen und Entgraten
    

Stück für Stück wurden dann die ersten Schienen montiert...
     
Die Ufermatte muss noch eingeklemmt werden, aber das mache ich nach Abschluss der Schienenmontage.

So, das war's erstmal für heute.


----------



## mcreal (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,



Zermalmer schrieb:


> So, nu geht's weiter mit Bilderchen
> Da hat mich meine Frau doch voll von hinten beim Falten legen und kleben erwischt



Gut getroffen. Sieht aus,als hättest Du die Hosen voll 


Zermalmer schrieb:


> Und ein paar Pflänzchen, die wir einfach nicht in verschiedenen Läden stehen lassen konnten



Die Minirohrkolben und die Verpackung kommen mir bekannt vor.
Meine Frau hat gestern da auch zugeschlagen.
Haste die von Obi..?



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hier die Befestigungsschienen von NG
> Vor der Bearbeitung


Also meine sind auch nicht sehr sauber verarbeitet.
Aber so schlimm sehen sie nicht aus.

VG
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



mcreal schrieb:


> Die Minirohrkolben und die Verpackung kommen mir bekannt vor.
> Meine Frau hat gestern da auch zugeschlagen.
> Haste die von Obi..?


Hallo Mike,
ne, die hab ich vom Hornbach...
Wobei ich auch Pflanzen vom Bauhaus habe und beide Verpackungen sind identisch...nur in anderer Farbe.
Ich denke da gibt es einen großen hauptlieferanten, der diverse Baumärkte beliefert.
die Qualität der Pflanzen war m.M.n. identisch.


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

über 4 Tage Funkstille???


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> über 4 Tage Funkstille???


Hallo Jürgen,
wie Du im Forum bemerkst schreibe ich auch noch... in den Teich gefallen und ertrunken bin ich also nicht 

Im Prinzip Verkettung von ungünstigen Umständen...

Hab mich mit dem verkleben von Falten und dem Anbringen von Schienen beschäftigt... nix spannendes...
Passend zum WE sind die Kinder krank und am Sonntag waren wir eingeladen.
Ich konnte also nur klein weiterarbeiten... bzw. habe ich abends einfach keinen Antrieb mehr gehabt ein Update zu machen 

Zudem hatte ich gestern 'nur mal schnell' Arbeitszeug wegräumen wollen...
Das Resultat war ein ca. 2cm langer Splitter in meinem rechten Daumen...
Ich hab ihn rausgezogen und mich gewundert, warum es nach ner Stunde immernoch so höllisch weh tut...
Bei genauerem hinsehen habe ich Bemerkt, das da noch gut 1,5cm abgebrochen unter der Haut stecken.
Normalerweise legen wir bei sowas auch selber Hand an ...
Aber da ich die Befürchtung hatte, dass der Splitter noch ein 2. mal gebrochen ist, wollte ich das dann doch lieber dem Fachmann überlassen und bin zur Notaufnahme gefahren.

Ist alle gutgegangen... war doch noch an einem Stück das Teil...

Hab auch heute schon wieder am Teich gewerkelt... 
Ich guck mal, das ich die Fotos heute hochlade.


----------



## pyro (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Oh, erst mal gute Besserung... bei so nem Splitter unter der Haut bekomm ich Gänsehaut wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## techerridu (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Dann willste nicht wissen, wie die Hände von ´nem Schreiner aussehen...


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,
wie oben schon geschrieben, ging es leider nur langsam vorwärts... 

    
Es fehlen nur noch 2 Schienen und ein kurzes Stück.
Heute wollte ich eigentlich weiter machen... doch das Wetter hat mich geärgert 
Zudem hat's nun meine Frau auch erwischt mit Fieber 

Mal schauen ob es morgen Nachmittag weitergehen kann.

Nervt mich selber grade, das es so schleppend vorwärts geht


----------



## mcreal (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich eigentlich weiter machen... doch das Wetter hat mich geärgert



Hallo Andreas,

dass ging mir heute auch nicht anders.Hatte gerade so die überschüssige Folie auf der Terassenseite entfernt und die Folie unter die Klemmschienen angebracht.Dann fing es heftig an zu  


Zermalmer schrieb:


> Nervt mich selber grade, das es so schleppend vorwärts geht



Ging mir die letzten Wochen genauso.Aber was solls,manchmal sollen es halt nur kleine Schritte sein. :smoki

Übrigens: Faltenmäßig sieht das gut aus bei Dir.


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



mcreal schrieb:


> Ging mir die letzten Wochen genauso.Aber was solls,manchmal sollen es halt nur kleine Schritte sein. :smoki


Scheint so...

Wie man sieht, schwimmen ja die Krebsscheren von Doris schon im Teich... und die wurden auch schon zur Eiablage von mindestens 2 oder 3 Libellenarten verwendet... 
Ebenfalls haben die __ Libellen auf den Laichbürsten im Alten Teich ihre Eier Abgelegt.
Die Tiere sind also seeeehr ungeduldig 


> Übrigens: Faltenmäßig sieht das gut aus bei Dir.


Danke...so 3-4 mal muss ich noch kleben... vielleicht bekomme ich das morgen Nachmittag hin.
Dann könnte ich Donnerstag vielleicht weitere Ufermatten befestigen.


----------



## Springmaus (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

_Hallo,

 sieht doch schon sehr gut bepflanzt aus _



LG Doris


----------



## pyro (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



techerridu schrieb:


> Dann willste nicht wissen, wie die Hände von ´nem Schreiner aussehen...



Ähm.... 

So:


----------



## pyro (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Andy siehste, das mit den Falten wird schon... wie ich es gesagt hab nur nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Die gesamte Terrassenanlage mit Teich gefällt mir echt gut. 


Einzig bei Deinem Ausblick da kommt mir das grausen aber in dem Punkt bin ich eben mit dem Landschaftsschutzgebiet Abenstal verwöhnt. Der Ausblick wird mir niemals zugebaut...


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Springmaus schrieb:


> _ sieht doch schon sehr gut bepflanzt aus _


Hallo Doris,
Im alten Teich habe ich auch 4 oder 5 Krebsscheren eingesetzt.
Entgegen der Internetberichte haben meine Koi keine Hemmungen vor ihnen 
Zumindest an den geschwächten Blättern haben sie gemümmelt und gezuppelt

Bin mal gespannt wie das auf Dauer wird...
ansonsten war es dann teuerer Salat 
Aber de rVersuch ist es Wert.. kann mir mit allen anderen Pflanzen ähnlich gehen.


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Einzig bei Deinem Ausblick da kommt mir das grausen aber in dem Punkt bin ich eben mit dem Landschaftsschutzgebiet Abenstal verwöhnt. Der Ausblick wird mir niemals zugebaut...


Hallo Jürgen,
klar, gegen Landschaftsschutzgebiet kann ich nicht 'anstinken'...
ABER ich finde es immer wieder witzig, wenn Leute, die das ganze immer nur von der Straße aus kennen (von da sieht man nämlich nix), dann mal hinter in den Garten kommen... die Schnappen dann nach Luft und kommen aus dem Staunen nicht raus.


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

_Hallo

" haben meine Koi keine Hemmungen vor ihnen"

oh man ich hätte das jetzt nicht gedacht ich hab dir doch sehr große Pflanzen

geschickt ! 

Da hast du ja echt richtige Wasserschweine 

LG Doris _


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Zusammen,

irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so wie ich will...
also blieb mir nur noch eine einzige Möglichkeit...

Alles Wasser (bzw. fast alles) wieder raus...

 
Verdammt ärgerlich, aber ich habe in der Unterwasserkleberei keinen Sinn mehr gesehen.

Innotec ist ein genialer Kleber... ohne Zweifel... und er funktioniert auch unter Wasser ... aber wohl nur optimal, wenn alles noch ganz frischen ist.
Ist ein Wasser/Biofilm längere Zeit darauf, dann kann man es fast vergessen, dass man da noch was zuverlässig kleben kann...das ist ne einzige Pamperei.

Hier nun Bilder der verklebten 'Monsterfalten' 
   
JETZT bin ich damit zufrieden und kann mit den restlichen Falten leben 
NACHTRAG:das was da teilweise faltig auf eher glatten Flächen aussieht, das legt sich dann wieder 

Deshalb ging es an die Montage der Ufermatte
     
Morgen ist geplant, dass die letzten 2,5 Schienen montiert werden und, wenn möglich wieder Wasser in einfliesst und die Pflanztaschen im Filtergraben befestigt werden.
Morgen soll es bei uns Nachmittags Gewitter geben... aber an erster Stelle stehen die Schienen... weil Matten klemmen kann man auch am Sonntag recht geräuschlos


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So...alle Schienen montiert.
Das Gewitter hat die Arbeiten von Zeit zu Zeit unterbrochen, aber schliesslich snid sie nun doch alle dran.


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Heute konnte ich endlich einen Großteil der restlichen Ufermatten und die erste Pflanztasche anbringen.

Die Ufermatte im Ufergraben soll ein wenig ggf. erforderliche Wartungsarbeiten abfangen, das da nicht gleich ein Loch in der Folie ist. 
  

Und zum Abschluss des Tages haben die ersten Pflanzen im Filtergraben Einzug gehalten.
 
Gepflanzt wurden die Zwerglisdodde (Tyhia Minima), __ Quellmoos, Wassernabdel (Hydrocotyle 'Nova Zealandiae'),Nadelsimse, eines meiner Gräßer aus dem alten Teich, Tannenwedel (aus einer Hand voll magerer Tannenwedel im Februar, ist ein gigantischer Ballen in Suppentopfgröße mit schonen starken Trieben geworden ...nachdem die ja keinen Koi und Goldi ausgesetzt waren )

Morgen werd ich noch ein paar Pflanzkörpe besorgen, da noch diverse Pflanzen mit nciht grade kleinem Wurzelballen drauf warten, endlich einzuzuiehen.

Morgen ist Regen angesagt...ich hoffe ich bleibe davon weitestgehend verschont, dann könnte ich die letzten Ufermatten anbringen, Wasser weiter einlassen und weiter die Pflanzen einbringen :beten


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas.

ZwerglisWAS? Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört. 
Typha minima ist ein kleiner __ Rohrkolben, bei Werner heißt er "__ Zwergrohrkolben". Den habe ich auch. 


Den Regen darfst Du übrigens gern zu uns schicken - noch immer gabs direkt hier daheim so gut wie nix, 5 km hin zumindest mal einen kurzen, kräftigen Gewitterguß.


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Annett schrieb:


> ZwerglisWAS? Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
> Typha minima ist ein kleiner __ Rohrkolben, bei Werner heißt er "__ Zwergrohrkolben". Den habe ich auch.


Hallo Annett,
Ich wollte auch Ursprünglich Zwergrohrkolben schreiben...
Aber das Typenschild gab es einfach nicht her, auch wenn die englische Bezeichnung eine "Dwarf" (für Zwerg) enthält...
eine deutsche Bezeichnung steht da echt nicht dabei 

Egal... also Zwergrohrkolben... und gut ist 

Nachtrag:bzgl Regen... ich nehm den halt auch gerne... der Garten braucht es...
aber ich will ja auch beim Teich weiter kommen... da kann ich ihn halt grade nicht gebrauchen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Servus Andreas,
jetzt geht ja richtig was voran
schaut schon gut aus.
Weiterhin viel Schaffenskraft wünscht Dir Markus.
PS: Bei uns regnete es mehr als genug - leider war auch 2 x heftig Hagel dabei - deshalb
haben wir einiges an Ausfällen - angefangen von Garten- und Teichpflanzen über
Obstbäume und Gemüse.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
auch von mir "standing ovations"    zum aktuellen Stand!
Hab' dem nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Rolf und Markus,
Danke 

Habe nun den Filtergraben und den Ufergraben bepflanzt und den Wasserstand einigermaßen wieder hergestellt.

Der Filtergraben
  
Ich habe das Gras und die __ Iris noch getauscht und bei der Bepflanzung ist noch ein __ Tausendblatt hinzu gekommen.

Wenn ich die Fehlende Taschenmatte noch erhalte, dann wird da auch noch ein wenig __ Wasserpest dazu kommen und ggf. noch eine lila Iris.

Der Ufergraben ist nun auch bepflanzt.
  
Und irgendwie geht mit der Platz aus... ich habe noch ettliche Pflanzen... da muss ich echt gucken wie ich die noch unterbekomme 

Sooooo und nun noch ein Bild in der Gesamtübersicht... der zukünftige Wasserstand ist noch nicht erreicht, aber es sind nun alle Falten da, wo sie hingehören.
 
Ich schwanke noch, wann genau ich die Fische umsetzen werde... aber ich tendiere einfach zu diesem Wochenende.
(werde wohl morgen mal einen Teststreifen und im Vergleich meinen Testkoffer schwingen, nur um auf nummer sicher zu gehen  )
Ich bin da generell sehr optimistisch, da das Wasser nicht erst seit gestern drin ist, ein teil alten Teichwassers enthalten ist und mein Filter ja schon fleissig den alten Teich bearbeitet.

Einzig das Kleingetier (20-30 Babygoldfische (Stecknadelgroß) und ggf. Libellenlarven weiss ich nocht nicht genau, wie ich die rausbekomme...
Will ja nicht alles durch den Schredder jagen


----------



## mcreal (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

das sieht echt toll aus.
Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Doc (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Well done!


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Danke Markus und Mike!

Mich ärgern die __ Seggen ein wenig...
die ham halt schon geblüht und nachdem die Rispen gebildet sind, werden die Blätter (trotz vollem Saft und aktivität) total schlapp und hängen überall rein...
Als wenn man wenn man sie platt gedrückt hätte.
Die werde ich wohl wieder stützen müssen mit Stock & Draht, damit nicht alles ins Wasser hängt und die Blätter anfangen zu gammeln.

---------------------

So... und die weitere Planung für die nächste Woche sieht so aus...

> wie oben schon erwähnt...Wasser testen und daraufhin entscheiden ob ein Umsetzen möglich ist
> letzte Folienschnipsel entfernen und ggf. nacharbeiten.
> noch offen stehdende Pflanztaschen montieren und bepflanzen (__ Iris, __ Wasserpest und vielleicht die große Segge und was sonst noch so geparkt ist)
> gucken ob der Wassertransport zum Ufergraben klappt (aktuell ist zu beobachten, dass der gut gewässerte Graben das Wasser mindestens bis auf die Krone transportiert, weil der Wasserstand vom Teich noch fehlt.


----------



## pyro (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Andi, am Ende bist jetzt glaub ich schneller fertig als ich... 


Die Gesamtansicht schaut doch gut aus - die Folienfalten sieht man nicht mehr wirklich wenn das Wasser ganz befüllt ist. Den Uferwall hast Du ja sehr dick mit Sand eingeschlämmt - das wird Dir der nächste Regen wieder rauswaschen. Meine Ufermatte habe ich auch gut eingesandet und die heftigen Regenfälle haben alles rausgewaschen. Die Matte saugt aber trotzdem - passt.


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Den Uferwall hast Du ja sehr dick mit Sand eingeschlämmt - das wird Dir der nächste Regen wieder rauswaschen.


Hallo Jürgen,
Mein Vorteil beim Uferwall ist, das ich aktuell noch meine beiden Kiefern habe, die den Teich gut abdecken...
Auswaschen könnte da nur ein sehr heftiger bzw. schräger Regen.

Und selbst wenn es sich auswäscht mit Regen...wo wandert es hin?... Genau... es dürfte das meiste in der Ufermatte hängen bleiben...halt nur etwas weiter unten... was imho nicht schadet.

Btw. habe ich da gar nicht soviel Sand verrieben...
Erstmal vorgefeuchtet, dann immer mal ne Hand voll Sand genommen und eingerieben und ggf. nochmal ein wenig Wasser drauf.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Juni 2011)

*Heute war es nun soweit!*

Hallo Zusammen,

Heute hat sich das Wetter besser entwickelt, als vorhergesagt.

Also war heute der große Tag des Umzugs.

Als erstes wurde die alte Filtertechnik am neuen Teich aufgebaut und in Betrieb genommen
  
Dann ging es an's Umsetzen.
Als erstes haben die AQ bewohner ihr neues Zuhause bezogen
 
Alle anderen Fische kamen in den Genuss eines Salzbad...
Da muss man ja echt geduld aufbringen... aber es dürften alle gut überstanden haben.

Einige waren danach immernoch sehr stürmisch, andere haben sich danach sehr ruhig umsetzen lassen. 

Langsam sank am alten Teich der Wasserstand und neben den großen Bewohnern konnten auch noch einige Babyfische und irgendwelche Larven (tippe auf Libellenlarven, hab leider kein Foto) umgesetzt werden... sogar einige der Babyfische haben das Salzbad (unbeabsichtigt) mitgemacht und gut überstanden.

Leichter fangen ging natürlich nur mit niedrigerem Wasserstand im alten Becken
 
So... und nachdem alle umgesetzt waren, war auch im Prinzip der maximale Wasserstand erreicht.

Es fehlen nur noch wenige Zentimeter bis zum Überlauf.
 
Das ist aber ok, da somit erstmal der Uferwall versorgt ist und man beobachten kann, wie sich der Ufergraben verhält und entwickelt.

Die Trübung des Wassers lässt leider noch zu wünschen übrig (kein wunder... ist ja viel Wasserumgepumpt worden und es ist ja nur die alte Technik am Start )
Aber man kann die Fische schon teilweise beobachten, wie sie in 2er bis 5er Gruppen das neue Heim durchstreifen und erkunden


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas.

Glückwunsch, dass alles so reibungslos geklappt hat.
Aber für das nächste Abschlußbild räumst Du vorher auf, ja?  

Bin gespannt, wie sich das alles im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt. Habt Ihr noch vor, um den Teich herum ein paar  weitere Pflanzen zu setzen?


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Annett schrieb:


> Aber für das nächste Abschlußbild räumst Du vorher auf, ja?


Hallo Annett,
Ich bin ja auch noch nicht fertig 


> Habt Ihr noch vor, um den Teich herum ein paar  weitere Pflanzen zu setzen?


Werden wir noch schauen, was da hinkommt.
Wir hatten erstmal darauf verzichtet, weil ich ja die ganze Zeit um den Teich gewuselt bin. 

Irgendwo soll noch ein kleiner __ Ahorn hin, der Plattenweg vor dem Teich muss auch neu gelegt werden... ist halt noch einiges zu tun


----------



## walter101 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

hallo Andreas,
ist sehr schön geworden

Gruß Walter


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



walter101 schrieb:


> ist sehr schön geworden


Hallo Walter,
Danke


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Aktuell bin ich am überlegen, wie es nun mit der Technik weitergeht.

Da das bedeutet, das auch der Skimmer (den ich vorgestern einfach mal mit meiner Standard Gartenpumpe getestet habe) funktionieren muss... habe ich gleich mal eine Gewöhnungssache für die Fische gebaut...
Einen Futterring....
Wie überall schon tausendmal beschrieben.... Schlauch mit passendem dickeren oder dünneren Schlauch einen Kreis gesteckt.
Das ganze habe ich dann mit einer dünnen Schnur an einem größeren Kieselstein auf ner Pflanzstufe verankert.

Foto dazu habe ich vergessen... aber werd ich noch nachreichen... aber ist ja nicht wirklich spannend


----------



## Doc (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Moin 

Ich hatte mir einen Futterring von Laguna gekauft ... naja ... mittlerweile liegt er im Keller ... ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich mit dem Ding anfangen soll ... die Fische mögen den nicht so sehr und beim füttern kommen selbst die Goldies zum Rand


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Markus,
der Skimmer läuft bei mir noch nicht... da fressen die Fische (wie von früher gewohnt) natürlich überall... egal ob an de oberfläche oder beim absinken...

Nur wenn der läuft... wo geht das Zeug hin?... also gibt es nur 2 Alternativen... auf Futtering 'trimmen' oder Skimmer während der Fütterung ausschalten.

Das erstere erfordert mehr geduld, aber inzwischen scheint meine Frau die Fische auch gern zu haben und sie würde sie gerne Handzahm haben...  
Soll ich mich da wehren?


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
genau das dachte ich am Anfang auch... . Schon nach eins, zwei Wochen "stürzen" sich die Fische geadezu auf das Futter, da geht nichts mehr in den Skimmer.
Ich füttere allerdings nur wenig und unregelmäßig. Ich dachte schon im vorigen Jahr, dass im Teich jetzt keine Tiere außer den Fischen sind, habe heute erfreuterweise eine __ Libellen-larvenhaut gesehen, und nicht nur vereinzelt "Wasserwanzen". Damit leiden meine Teichbewohner nicht Hunger.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Rolf,

Habe nun das erste mal mit dem Futterrung gefüttert...
das Futter war nach einer Weile natürlich weg, aber ich habe sehr schnell erkannt... entweder muss der Ring größe oder aber einfach nur dicker im Durchmesser sein (aktuell habe ich glaub ich 10mm)
Ein Flossenschlag und einiges an Futter ist draussen... ist natürlich doof.

ich habe neben 30-40 Babygoldfischen auch (zumindest glaube ich es, das es Libellenlarven waren) ettliche Libellenlarven umgesetzt.
Zudem habe ich vorläufig die komplette Laichbürste umgesetzt, da genau dort die __ Libellen ihre Eier auch abgelegt hatten. Hoffe ich habe dadurch jegliche möglichen Bewohner mit umgezogen.
Nach meinem Urlaub werde ich dei dann glaube ich langsam entfernen...
Habe sie letztes Jahr zu lange drin gelassen.. .das will ich dieses Jahr nicht wiederholen, auch wenn der Teich neu ist....dieses Jahr waren sie auch "Mittel zum Zweck" (versteckmöglichkeit, Beschattung und halt Brutmöglichkeit)
Zudem hab ich beim Umsetzen und Umpumpen auch ein paar Wasserkäfer transferiert.
Es ist also mehr leben im Teich, als man auf den ersten Blick annehmen möchte.


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Heute war große Regenprobe...
über uns ist ein stärkeres Gewitter gezogen. :beten

Und es ist alles gut gegangen 

Der Ufergraben war zwar zwischenzeitlich (im vorderen Bereich) mit ca. 1cm über dem Überlauf voll, aber das hat sich inzwischen wieder gelegt.
Ich denke ich muss die Löcher vom Auslauf (innen und aussen) etwas größer machen, damit das Wasser schneller abläuft.
Und evt. den hinteren Bereich mit etwas mehr Erde aufschütten...mal gucken.

Der Teich hat es nicht ganz bis zu seinem Überlauf geschafft.

Aber immerhin gut 2-3cm höherer Wasserstand... auf die ganze Teichfläche gesehen ist das mal nicht wenig, was da runtergekommen ist


----------



## mcreal (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Heute war große Regenprobe...
> über uns ist ein stärkeres Gewitter gezogen. :beten
> 
> Aber immerhin gut 2-3cm höherer Wasserstand... auf die ganze Teichfläche gesehen ist das mal nicht wenig, was da runtergekommen ist



Hallo Andreas,

ich bin  auch erstaunt gewesen,wie schnell sich der Wasserspiegel durch (starken) Regen erhöht.
Wir hatten in den letzten Tagen auch viel ergibige Regenschauer.
4 cm sind bei mir dadurch dazu gekommen.:shock


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



mcreal schrieb:


> ich bin  auch erstaunt gewesen,wie schnell sich der Wasserspiegel durch (starken) Regen erhöht.


Hallo Mike,
das durch heftige Gewitter und Starkregen der Pegel enorm ansteigt war mir generell klar.

Das es bei ca. 20min. im neuen Teich dann einfach mal gut 360 Liter sein müssten und der Ufergraben gut überflutet wurde... .damit hatte ich nicht ganz gerechnet.

Im Vergleich zum alten Teich hatte ich immer den Anhaltspunkt, dass ich bei Trockenheit gut 200 Liter (eine Regentonne) nachfüllen konnte... 

Jetzt wird sowas bei weitem nicht mehr langen.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So... bin zurück aus dem Urlaub...
eine Woche Nordsee ohne Teich... nur mit Deich 

Beeindruckend wie sehr sich die Pflanzen entwickelt haben...

Die Pflanzen im Ufergraben haben sich gut gehalten...
Das Wasser ist auch noch klar...
Die Pflanzen im Filtergraben haben einen riesen Schuss getan 
Die Tannewedel haben sich auf die neue Tiefe eingestellt... das __ Tausendblatt hat sich ausgebreitet... Die __ Iris haben ihre Wurzeln inzwischen durch die Pflanzkörbe geschoben.

Die tiefer liegenden Pflanzen (muss nochmal gucken was das alles war) sind auch gut gewachsen und eines der Bodengräßer hat es in der Zeit bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche geschafft.

Morgen mache ich mal Detailfotos... 

Der Uferwall sieht zwar immernoch mager aus, aber das ist sicher eine Zeitfrage.

Und wohl erhohlt geht es nun an den Filter... da wird es langsam Zeit... denn das Wetter hilft mir noch


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So, hier nun Fotos.

Leider sind die Bilder mit den Unterwasserpflanzen und Wurzeln nicht wirklich was geworden...
man erkennt nix durch die Spiegelungen...
deswegen beschränke ich mich auf einen Blick auf den Ufer und den Filtergraben...
  
Wie das halt immer so ist...'vor Ort' kann man sich sowas einfach besser angucken


----------



## pyro (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ja die Natur macht nicht halt... ich hab auf meinem Ufergrabenwall inzwischen sehr viele kleine Pflänzchen die aus Samen aufgingen. Ein Grossteil davon müssten Kuckuksnelken sein, das wird nächstes Jahr ganz schön bunt werden.
Die NG-Samenmischung brauch ich inzwischen sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Die NG-Samenmischung brauch ich inzwischen sicher nicht mehr.


Die hab ich hier noch am Start... ich denke ich werde sie bald an der Ufermatte direkt an der mauer einbringen...direkt auf dem Uferwall dürfte ich damit eine akute Überbepflanzung provozieren.

Ich hab da irgendwie mein Pflanzenkontingent zu gering eingeschätzt


----------



## pyro (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ach Pflanzen kann ich noch "tonneweise" benötigen. Bei meinen viiielen Quadratmetern Flachwasserzone am Teichrand. Ufergraben ist auch noch nicht voll. Da wächst inzwischen herrlich das Unkraut und die doofen Amseln reissen mir meine Nutzpflanzen raus. Erst heut hab ich meine Schlüsselblumen wieder eingebaut die total rausgescharrt waren.

Ich muss mich da mal mit nem speziellen "Gerät" auf Lauer legen.


----------



## mcreal (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Boah Andreas,dass sieht Pfanzentechnisch aber schon richtig gut aus.
Vorallem schon richtig groß.:shock

Sind das noch irgendwelche "Altbestände" aus deinem vorherigen Teich,oder alles neue?


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Mike,
das sind alte und neue Pflanzen gemischt.
Auf dem ersten Bild sind die Altpflanzen:
Ganz links das (inzwischen zurückgehende) tränende Herz, das blaugrüne Gras im Hintergrund, die __ Sumpfdotterblume (ganz hinten) und die Segge im Vordergrund und 3 oder 4 Küchenschellen.
Der Rest ist eigentlich neu und war entweder so groß, wie man das von NG kennt oder stammt aus den üblichen Baumarktplastikbechern.
 
Die Wasslobelia war anfangs nur gut 10cm hoch...inzwischen ist sie bei gut  75cm  Blüt und eben hab ich gesehen, dass sie von unten auch nochmal Triebe nachschiebt.
Auf dem Bild kann man an der unteren Bildkante sehen, wie sie ende Mai grade so über das Kennzeichnungsschild lugt
 

Beim 2. Bild ist das weiss-grüne Gras, die __ Iris und die Tannenwedel alt.
Der Rest ist neu und scheint sich ganz wohl im Filtergraben zu fühlen.


----------



## Tomke (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

hey, Du warst an der Nordsee? Vielleicht haben wir uns ja gesehen, arbeite in Harlesiel...
Deine Pflanzzone sieht echt toll aus, daß wird echt klasse! 
Und denk dran, der Weg ist das Ziel!  :gdaumen

Liebe Grüße,
Heike


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Tomke schrieb:


> hey, Du warst an der Nordsee? Vielleicht haben wir uns ja gesehen, arbeite in Harlesiel...


Hallo Heike,
dieser Siel war tatsächlich auch mal in unserer Urlaubsplanung, als wir uns nach Unterkünften umgeschaut haben.
Aber Schlussendlich sind wir weiter östlich und nördlich gelandet... in Friedrichskoog-Spitze 


> Deine Pflanzzone sieht echt toll aus, daß wird echt klasse!
> Und denk dran, der Weg ist das Ziel!  :gdaumen


Danke


----------



## Tomke (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
tja, dann haben wir uns wahrscheinlich nicht gesehen...
Bin gespannt auf weitere Fotos vom Teich. 

Bis dann,
Heike


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Tomke schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf weitere Fotos vom Teich.


Hallo Heike,
ich auch 
Spaß beiseite... wie hier nachzulesen hat mich ganz fies eine Kriebelmücke erwischt.
Aber es ist schon wieder am abklingen... aber aufwendigere Arbeiten kann ich momentan nicht machen.

Aber es geht trotzdem weiter... heute ist meine neue Pumpe gekommen
Bin grad am überlegen, was ich noch alles für den Filter brauche und bin fleissig am lesen, was ich wie am besten machen kann.


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Alles langsamer, wie man es sich vorstellt...

Mein Sipa kommt ende der Woche...

Dafür habe ich heute noch ein paar Kiesel in den Ufergraben befördert, meine Lila und Blasslila __ Iris in nen Pflanzkorb gepflanzt und einige Gammeltriebe im Ufergraben beseitigt.

Mein Zeh ist inzwischen auch wieder in Ordnung... aber Kriebelmückenstiche brauchen einfach ihre Zeit...
Neben der Filterplanung werde ich wohl erstmal den Strom verlegen.. .dafür muss ich nix graben 

Nachtrag:Foddos mach ich morgen...aber generell wuchern die pflanzen immernoch

Ach ja... und ich habe heute das erste mal, seit ich Tannenwedel kenne, registriert, wie sie Samen ausbringen...
ist vorher nie passiert oder aufgefallen, da die Fische sei immer nieder gemacht haben


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Leider war die letzte Zeit das Wetter nicht so, wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte...
und da geht mit weiter bauen und Graben natürlich kaum was *seufz*

Aber...es hat sich wieder was getan...

Ich habe mich ohne Wathose in den Teich gewagt
[ 
Das war natürlich weniger erfreulich...
Deshalb habe ich kurzfristig nochmal umgeplant und habe den Teich geringfügig erweitert 
  
..... ach Quatsch... hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht  
Das erste Bild zeigt meine Füße nach meinem aller ersten Wattspaziergang und das 2. Bild ist das GROSSE Becken der Seehundauffangstation in Friedrichskoog. :smoki

So...nun aber kurz die Entwicklung meines Ufergrabens...
Hier eine Ansicht von Anfang Juli, nach meinem Urlaub.
 
Hier der Filtergraben
 

Hier der Ufergraben von heute, mit der alles überragenden und schön blühenden Wasserlobelia
  
Meine Frau meinte dann, dass ich doch ein paar meiner Rheinkiesel doch wieder in den Ufergraben einbringen soll...
Somit habe ich alles zwischen den Pflanzen mit einer einfachen Schicht Kiesel bedeckt.
Macht sich optisch ganz schick und dürfte auch die Verdunstung etwas bremsen (so zumindest meine Idee/Vermutung).
Aktuelles Bild vom Filtergraben muss ich nachreichen, hab ich vergessen zu machen.
Ist aber wirklich hübsch anzusehen, wie die Tannenwedel zwischen dem sich ausbreitenden __ Tausendblatt stehen.

Und ganz auf der faulen Haut hab ich auch nicht gelegen, auch wenn mich das Wetter und die Arbeit nicht hat so machen lassen, wie ich wollte.
Letzte Woche habe ich angefangen den Filterstandplatz für den alten Filter wieder abgerissen, damit der Schwerkraftfilter Platz bekommt und es vorwärts geht.
 
Heute habe noch ein paar Stunden weiter gegraben und habe nun annährend alle gewünschten Maße erreicht 
  
Nach 2 Feierabendbierchen kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass da noch 20cm in der Breit fehlen...die werde ich (wenn das Wetter hält) vielleicht morgen noch abgraben.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Tja, das Wetter hat nicht gehalten...
Hat immer wieder geregnet 

Dafür habe ich einen sonnigen Moment vorhin genutzt und hab noch 2 Bilder vom Filtergraben geschossen.


----------



## Tomke (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

ich hätte Dir fast geraten, den neuen Teich mal zu entschlammen... 
aber dann sah ich das Gesamtfoto und war hin und weg!!  

Ja, manchmal geht´s nicht so schnell wie man´s gern hätte... die Tannwedel sehen super aus, diese Kombi könnte ich mal im Miniteich ausprobieren.
Von meinem "großen" Teich gibt´s nichts Neues, leider auch keine Fotos wegen Wetter und Arbeit. Im Sommer stehen halt die Touris an erster Stelle. 
Nur ein paar erstaunlich drahtige Fadenalgen nerven seid ein paar Tagen. Die stehen wohl auf Regen?!
Demnächst auch wieder Fotos von mir, herje, ich glaube, die Fotos die Ihr kennt, sind nicht besonders hübsch. Muß unbedingt nachlegen, versprochen!
Deinem Fuß und Deinem Teich alles Gute,
Heike


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ich könnte 
 

Heut morgen war der __ Reiher da und hat sich einen meiner älteren Goldfische geschnappt


----------



## Sveni (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Sorry, Andreas. 
Tut mir sehr leid.

Wenn man in solchen Momenten nicht so ,,grün´´ eingestellt wäre,
könnte man direkt zum Gewehr greifen!

Jetzt gilt es aber aufzupassen. Wenn sie einmal da waren, kommen sie wieder!!!  

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

:smoki

so ein mist bei Dir auch ! Meinen schönen Schubi den ich erst 2 Wochen hatte haben
sie sich auch geholt.  Das ist echt soooo gemein.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Danke für Eure Anteilnahme.

Als erste Maßnahme, bis ich eine bessere Lösung gefunden habe, haben wir erstmal die alten Zaunteile, die wir als Kinderschutz am alten Teich hatten, wieder aufgelegt. 
Fisch hinter Gittern...


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

_Hallo

ich hab Angelschnurr genommen.   ob das hilft. _


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Springmaus schrieb:


> _Hallo
> 
> ich hab Angelschnurr genommen.   ob das hilft. _


Hallo Doris,
daran hab ich auch schon gedacht...
allerdings hab ich jetzt noch nicht geschaut, wie groß man die spannen sollte.
Abgesehen davon will ich erstmal den rest fertig bekommen, bevor ich nun überhastet irgendwas installiere.


----------



## pyro (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Es wundert mich sehr das der __ Reiher Deinen Teich überhaupt sieht - versteckt sich dieser doch unter grossen Nadelbäumen...

Um den Fisch ists natürlich schade und wenn der öfter kommt dann muss man schon was dagegen tun. Kauf Dir ne Steinschleuder oder ne Armbrust - dafür brauchst keinen Waffenschein und mit etwas Übung klappts auch mit dem Reiher. 


Kann eigendlich so ein Reiher mit seinem Schnabel auch die Teichfolie beschädigen???

Mich wunderts das bei mir noch kein solcher Besuch hier war obwohl mein Teich ja bin besonders günstiger und exponierter Lage liegt.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Es wundert mich sehr das der __ Reiher Deinen Teich überhaupt sieht - versteckt sich dieser doch unter grossen Nadelbäumen...


Hallo Jürgen,
Tja...generell ist es nicht der erste Besuch eines Reihers hier in der Gegend.
Wir sind hier in einem Riedausläufer des Main, wo es noch das ein oder andere Bächelchen und halt auch Seen gibt... natürlich somit ein wohlfühlgebiet für Reiher.

Beim Nachbarn hat er sich auch (trotz Hausnähe und von Bäumen überdeckt) auch an allen Koi bedient. (ein paar Jahre her)

Spricht dafür, das sie eine gute Beobachtungsgabe haben bzw. auch mal im Überflug das blitzen des Wassers in den Morgenstunden registrieren und einfach mal antesten und exakt wissen, wo sie wieder hin zu kommen haben, auch wenn sie mal nicht erfolgreich waren.


> Kauf Dir ne Steinschleuder oder ne Armbrust - dafür brauchst keinen Waffenschein und mit etwas Übung klappts auch mit dem Reiher.


Nun...die letzten Berichte von Nachbarn, die gelegentlich mal aus dem Fenster gucken, berichteten von Besuchen gegen 7 Uhr morgens... der heutige war um kurz vor halb 9 und das obwohl meine Frau immer mal wieder rausgelunzt hatte und die Terrassentür offen war.
Soll heissen, das auch der Anflug mitunter recht unbemerkt stattfinden kann.


> Kann eigendlich so ein Reiher mit seinem Schnabel auch die Teichfolie beschädigen???


Wenn er im Flachbereich jagd würde ich das nicht ausschliessen...
Ich muss nochmal meine Nachbarin fragen, die ihn gesehen hat, aber die Wassertropfen auf der Mauer verraten, dass er wohl ausserhalb (und nicht auf der Mauer) stand und die Fische nicht schnell genug weg waren.

Als ich dann draussen war, haben sich alle gaaaanz unten beim BA aufgehalten...
für einen leider halt zu spät 



> Mich wunderts das bei mir noch kein solcher Besuch hier war obwohl mein Teich ja bin besonders günstiger und exponierter Lage liegt.


Kommt halt drauf an, ob sie sich halt auch in der gegend aufhalten oder sie gelegentlich überfliegen.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann bekommst Du halt auch keinen Besuch.


----------



## Tomke (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas, hallo Doris,

tut mir echt leid um Eure Fische!
Ich leide mit, mir fehlt auch einer, einfach verschwunden, wir schätzen auf "wilde" Katzen. 
Trifft einen überraschend hart, finde ich...

Ich habe mir als Sofortmaßnahme zwei Besenstile und ein Erdbeernetz aus dem Baumarkt besorgt, das Netz zwischen die Stile gespannt und lege es nun nachts und immer, wenn ich nicht da bin über den Teich. Tja, manchmal ist ein kleiner Teich  doch von Vorteil. 

An __ Reiher glaube ich bei uns nicht, da der Garten an sich schon recht klein und von Bäumen und Häusern ringsrum umgeben ist. Wieviel Platz braucht wohl so ein Reiher zum Landen/Starten?

Alles Gute, Heike


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Tomke schrieb:


> Wieviel Platz braucht wohl so ein __ Reiher zum Landen/Starten


Hallo Heike,
weniger als man denkt... 'Notstart' geht ja bei fast jedem Vogel, auch wenn sie Schwerfälliger erscheinen.

Reiher vermitteln aber immer den Eindruck, dass sie lange Wege bräuchten, um zu landen...
Und genau das ist eben nicht der Fall, auch wenn ich bei mir noch keinen habe 'live' landen sehen...
Sie haben einfach wenig 'Rollfläche'... also gibts da landetricks, die die Strecke auf ein Minimum verkürzen. (Lang genug Fahrgestell zum Federn haben sie ja  )


----------



## Tomke (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

tja, dann kann ich mir ja leider doch nicht mehr so sicher sein...
Schade. Vielleicht seh ich das ja mal hier irgendwo live (hoffentlich nicht bei mir), an der Küste gibt´s ja doch ein paar von den Viechern.

LG, Heike


----------



## Ulli (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte letztes Jahr 3 Verluste, die ich mir nicht erklären konnte. Deshalb habe ich aufgerüstet und siehe da: Schöner __ Reiher auf der Webcam (Bild 1) und der Reiherschreck in Aktion (Bild 2), der ihn wegbeamt. 
Bei mir kommt er meist kurz nach Sonnenaufgang, wenn alles noch ruhig und friedlich ist... Sie landen meist relativ weit weg vom Teich und laufen den Rest der Strecke zu Fuß, damit die Fische nichts bemerken. Meiner landet immer im Nachbargrundstück links oder rechts, obwohl er genug Fläche hätte um direkt zu landen. Doch schlau die Viecher?

Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## techerridu (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hast du Scotty im Wohnzimmer sitzen, oder wie???


----------



## Doc (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Du hast aber keine Schnüre, Angelsehne oder so um den Teich?


----------



## Ulli (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,!
Nein, keine Schnüre oder sowas, ich finde das optisch einfach unschön. Und unpraktisch, wenn man am Teich arbeitet sind die immer im Weg.

Durch die Webcam habe ich den __ Reiher studiert, er rennt immer auf die Halbinsel mit den Steinen, weil er dort am Besten Jagen kann und dann erwischt ihn der Reiherschreck und spritzt ihn weg.
Auf dem 2. Bild in meinem letzten Post sieht man noch etwas den Wasserstrahl von links unten, das dunkelgrüne Teil...

Wirkt gut, seither keine Verluste mehr (aufholzklopf) !! 

@Heike: " An Reiher glaube ich bei uns nicht, da der Garten an sich schon recht klein und von Bäumen und Häusern ringsrum umgeben ist. Wieviel Platz braucht wohl so ein Reiher zum Landen/Starten? "

Ich habe schon bei der Landung zugesehen, die landen fast senkrecht von oben, nur die Spannweite der Flügel muss Platz sein. Aber wie gesagt, sie laufen auch gerne weitere Strecken zu Fuß.  Auf den Bilder kommt er jeweils von links oder rechts angelatscht....  

Grüße Ulli


----------



## pyro (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Reiherschreck? Wie löst der aus?


----------



## Ulli (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Pyro,

der hat einen Bewegungsmelder und sobald etwas in das Erfassungsfeld kommt, spritzt er los. Die Empfindlichkeit lässt sich einstellen.

Er ist batteriebetrieben und wird ganz normal an den Gartenschlauch angeschlossen, steht also unter Druck.  Es gibt auch Solar-Modelle, dann fallen die Batterien weg (halten aber Monate).

Das ist auch der Nachteil, dass man den Wasserhahn immer aufgedreht haben muss, kann bei Undichtigkeiten oder anderen Unfällen viel Wasser kosten. Deshalb habe ich die Schläuche fest verlegt und verklebt, dann rutscht nichts ab oder wird undicht.... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Ulli,
wie schaut es denn aus mit der Abschaltung, wenn man ihn nicht braucht?

Die meisten wollen ja nicht an den Teich gehen und dann nass gespritzt werden.

Ich will mir nicht zwingend einen kaufen wollen... aber dann noch extra nen schlauch unter dauerdruck verlegen dürfte die meisten halt abschrecken.


----------



## Ulli (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

Du hast die beiden "wunden Punkte" zielsicher getroffen:
Schlauch verlegen und unter Druck halten ist nicht ideal, kann man aber mit Verkleben absichern. Zum Abschalten muss man zu dem Ding hingehen und den Regler für die Empfindlichkeit auf Null drehen, dann ist er aus.

Ich baue meinen um auf ein Netzteil, das ich an die schaltbare Steckdose anschliesse, dann kann ich per Fernbedienung aus- und einschalten.

Wer Details haben möchte, gerne per PN melden, ist kein grosser Umbau...

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Danke für die Info, Ulli.

Auch wenn es mehrere am Markt gibt, welches Modell und Hersteller verwendest Du? (und wie man den Bildern entnimmt mit Erfolg)

Umbauanleitung kann ja dann, für den interessierten Leser,  trotzdem per PN getauscht werden, da es zwar kein Hexenwerk ist, aber man sich mit Elektronik schon ein wenig auskennen sollte.


----------



## lollo (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



UlliW schrieb:


> Ich baue meinen um auf ein Netzteil, das ich an die schaltbare Steckdose anschliesse, dann kann ich per Fernbedienung aus- und einschalten.


Hallo Ulli,

dabei solltest du bedenken, dass ein Bewegungsmelder sofort einschaltet, wenn du ihm vorher die Spannung abgeschaltet hast.
Stell dich dann nicht in die Schussrichtung des Wasserstrahls.


----------



## Ulli (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende den Reiherschreck vom Hersteller Westfalia, davon habe ich 2 Stück, bin aber mit der Qualität nicht so zufrieden. Ich werde mir einen Orginal "Scare Crow" holen, der ist etwas teurer aber auch besser verarbeitet.

Der Scare Crow spritzt wohl nach Spannung-Anlegen mehrmals los, wie ich gelesen habe, meine machen das nicht. Da sind die Modelle wohl schon unterschiedlich.

Man wird immer mal nass, wenn man nicht an den Spritzer denkt und so einfach in den Garten rennt, aber es erfrischt ungemein !! 

Eine Elster hat es auch mal erfrischt... siehe Bild.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Tomke (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Ulli,

vielen Dank, dann unterstelle ich den Nachbarskatzen vielleicht zu Unrecht den Fischklau...
Da ich zur Zeit mit einem Netz arbeite, das ich drüberlege wenn ich weg bin, werde ich mal intensiver über eine Webcam nachdenken.  
Wie findest Du denn die Fotos raus, auf denen was passiert? Du guckst Dir doch nicht den Film in Echtzeit an, oder??  :shock

Liebe Grüße, Heike


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Heike,
ich bin nicht ganz firm in der aktuellen Webcam und Software Geschichte, aber meist sind Programme dabei, dass man bestimmte Bewegungsecken auswerten lassen kann.(hoffe ich zumindest  )

Das Bild ist ja 'statisch' = Grüner Rasen, Teich, Büsche... fertig.
Sucht man nun nach ungewöhnlichem, dann sollte das Programm das ganze eben auf die Bilder reduzieren, auf denen etwas passiert ist...
Keine Ahnung ob es im niederen Preissegment so gute software gibt... 
Aber so stell ich mir es mal vor 

Nachtrag:und mitunter erkennt man ja bei einem morgendlichen blick, das die Wiese nass ist... damit erschliesst sich einem, das der Reiherschreck aktiv war und kontrolliert die Bilder der letzten Stunden.


----------



## Annett (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo.

Soweit mir bekannt, kann man sich bei manchen Kameras auch ne Art Alarm einrichten.
Dann geht bei Bewegung im Bild bspw. eine E-Mail mit mehreren Bildern auf Reisen.... So hat man die Zeitspanne und kann auch gleich schauen, was los war.


----------



## Ulli (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mit zwei Kameramodellen und zwei Programmen experimentiert, wobei die erste Variante eine sehr hochwertige Kamera mit Industrie-Software und die zweite eine 50 Euro Webcam mit Freeware-Programm war.

Ergebnis bei beiden Varianten: Bewegungsmelder funktioniert nicht !! Weder die eingebauten in den Cams noch die über die PC-Software. Es bewegt sich immer was im Garten, Büsche, Gräser, Fische, Wolkenspiegelungen auf dem Wasser etc und der __ Reiher bewegt sich sehr langsam, so dass es nicht zu unterscheiden ist. Anbei mal ein Bild vom 6.8. da ist alles zugewachsen und bewegt sich im Wind, man kann die Cam sicher auch besser platzieren, aber bei mir ist das so ideal, ich habe sie auf der Fensterbank im Büro stehen, dann brauche ich kein Outdoor-Modell. Links unten wir die Uhrzeit eingeblendet und die URL wo man das Programm kostenlos runterladen kann.

Ich mache jetzt alle 20 sec. ein Bild und schaue mir bei Auffälligkeiten am Teich die Bilder an, oder einfach mal abends jedes 3. oder 4. Bild, falls der Reiher drauf ist, die anderen natürlich auch noch. :evil

Und ich speichere jeden Tag ein Bild von 10:00 Uhr in einem Extra-Verzeichnis, ist total interessant, wie sich der Teich über die Wochen und Monate das Jahr über  verändert und die Pflanzen wachsen 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



UlliW schrieb:


> Und ich speichere jeden Tag ein Bild von 10:00 Uhr in einem Extra-Verzeichnis, ist total interessant, wie sich der Teich über die Wochen und Monate das Jahr über  verändert und die Pflanzen wachsen


Danke für die Antwort, Ulli.

Wenn Du wirklich jeden Tag ein 10 Uhr Bild speicherst.
Schau doch mal, ob Du Die nicht zu einer kurzen Sequenz zusammenfriemeln kannst.

Jedes Bild so ca. 1-2 Sekunden und dann das ganze auf einen Monat... 
Damit wäre das ganze gut 30-60 Sekunden lang.
Sozusagen ein Zeitraffer


----------



## Tomke (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo zusammen,
tolle Idee mit dem eingebauten Bewegungsmelder. Bei mir würde das aber auch nicht funktionieren, denn direkt am Teich wächst 3 m hohes Schilfgras, das immer in Bewegung ist. Trotzdem ist eine Kamera eine sehr interessante Sache. Auch das tägliche Foto zum Vergleich. Mal gucken, ob ich sowas einrichten kann. Müßte allerdings so´n Outdorr-Ding nehmen und auf Nachbar´s Garage stellen...Und Strom braucht´s ja auch dafür. Hmm, muß noch weiter drüber nachdenken...

@Ulli: Bitte mehr Fotos mit Action!  

LG, Heike


----------



## Ulli (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Schau doch mal, ob Du Die nicht zu einer kurzen Sequenz zusammenfriemeln kannst.
> 
> Damit wäre das ganze gut 30-60 Sekunden lang.
> Sozusagen ein Zeitraffer



Hallo Andreas,

ja das kann man natürlich machen, das kleine Freeware-Programm, macht das sogar auf einen Klick hin gleich mit, wenn man einen Codec installiert hat. Das sieht dann sehr lustig aus, wie Morphing...
Ich spiele sowieso gerne mit Grafiken und Kameras, da kann man tolle Sachen machen. Und was so tagsüber am Teich los ist, wenn alle bei der Arbeit sind, ist schon manchmal interessant :shock

Ich kann auch übers Internet live auf die Teichkamera schauen, also wenn der Nachbar im Büro anruft: "Sie, Ihr Teich läuft gerade in meinen Keller, lassen Sie das bitte SOFORT  bleiben", dann hat man Handlungsoptionen 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Ulli (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Tomke schrieb:


> @Ulli: Bitte mehr Fotos mit Action!
> 
> LG, Heike



Hallo Heike,

uuuiii, hätte fast Deine Action überlesen, hier Nachbars Katze beim Ka...en.

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Tomke (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Ulli,
vielen, vielen Dank! Das Foto paßt genau! So eins hätten wir auch, hätten wir ´ne Kamera!  

LG, Heike


----------



## koibraut (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Thema Schlauchwaage,

wir haben ein paar Meter Schlauch des Luftsprudlers genommen. War gar nicht so einfach, da Wasser ohne Luftblasen reinzubekommen. An die Enden haben wir 2 Einmalkanülen aus Plastik gesteckt und die Drücker entfernt. Da uns die Kontruktion zu wackelig erscheint, überlegen wir uns, doch eine fertige Schlauchwaage aus dem Baumarkt zu besorgen, allein schon wegen der Röhrchen, die auch bequemer zu verschließen sind.

Der Teich steht seit 14 Tagen leer, Folie und Vlies haben wir den Dualen System in mehreren gelben Säcken untergejubelt.

Der Teich sieht nun aus wie ein Bombentrichter. Jetzt überlegen wir, wie wir den Rand gestalten? Betonring mit Eisenarmierung, Mauer, w.d.G.

Ferner ist eine Vertiefung auf knapp 2 m geplant, das Volumen sollte 15m3 erreichen.

Im Frühjahr sollte eigentlich alles fertig sein. Unsere Koi,s leben derweil im Teich nebenan bei der Schwägerin.


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Nov. 2011)

*Es geht weiter*

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiss, ich hab Euch mir Berichten und Bildern etwas hängen lassen,
aber wie das immer so ist... mal läuft es nicht so, wie man es sich wünscht und ettliche male kommt was dazwischen... und dann, zwischendurch, ist man der Meinung, das Berichte und Bilder irgendwie langweilig sind... weil es eben nicht so lief, wie man es sich wünschte

ABER ich war nicht untätig... und als kleinen 'Vorgucker' hab ich folgendes Bild
 
Mal gucken wer sofort drauf kommt, was das ist. 

Morgen muss ich noch ein paar Teile kaufen, dann geht es in die Endphase und ich werde den Weg bis hier (die nächsten Tage) ergänzen... hab immer mal wieder geknipst... sonst wäre es ja langweilig


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas.

Holzterrasse? 
Oder eine schicke Filterabdeckung aus Holz.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
das schaut mir eher nach einer Schalung aus.
Vllt. für einen Filter?
LG Markus


----------



## Geisy (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas

Ist doch klar was das ist, sieht für mich nach VIEL ARBEIT aus.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Zusammen,
Norbert hat das ganze generell gut erfasst... Viiiiiel Arbeit 

Aber Markus hat es genau getroffen... das ist die Innenverschalung der Filterkammer 
-----
Kennt Ihr das Gefühl?

Ihr werkelt... alles läuft recht gut...man wähnt sich kurz vor dem lang ersehnten Ziel...
man passt auf wie ein Schiesshund... und dann?!

 dann passt man eine Sekunde nicht auf... und dann hat man den Salat
 
Ich könnte


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
Du wirst ja richtig zum "Dunkelarbeiter"!  Dein Schacht sieht richtig gut aus (soweit da noch was erkennbar ist...).
Was ist mit der Verschraubung? Passt die Überwurfmutter nicht mehr über den Bogen? :?
Ich habe auch noch ein eins,zwei solcher Dinger 'rumliegen. (ich glaube, 50er oder 40er). Wäre das eine Option?


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Du wirst ja richtig zum "Dunkelarbeiter"!  Dein Schacht sieht richtig gut aus (soweit da noch was erkennbar ist...).


Hallo Rolf, man muss die letzten warmen Stunden noch nutzen 
Detailbilder gibt es dann die Tage... muss morgen zum Verrohrungeende kommen...


> Was ist mit der Verschraubung? Passt die Überwurfmutter nicht mehr über den Bogen? :? Ich habe auch noch ein eins,zwei solcher Dinger 'rumliegen. (ich glaube, 50er oder 40er). Wäre das eine Option?


Geeeenau... 90er Winkel an den Flansch geklebt... und dann den Überwurf vergessen... 
Allerdings ist das kein 40/50er... das is nen 63er... keine Chance das Teil drüber zu bekommen.

Dabei hab ich schon vorher sooo viel geklebt und immer mir gemerkt und praktiziert: zurecht schneiden, probestecken, bereit legen, reinigen kleben und prima...
nur hab ich halt genau DA einmal nicht aufgepasst.
Und beim PVC Kleber hat man halt nur wenige Sekunden... dann muss es passen oder ist Schrott.

Mal gucken ob der Laden mir morgen für kleines Geld nen passenden Flansch als Ersatz vermachen kann. :beten


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
da wünsche ich Dir maximale Erfolge! So große Überwurfmuttern habe ich nicht, und durfte auch schon die Erfahrung machen, dass die untereinander auch nicht beliebig passen (bei 2" Oase-Pumpenanschluss ). Mein Ausgang mit der Original-Schlauchwelle ist immer feucht unterhalb der Überwurfmutter .
Als eine Lösung fällt mir ein, den Bogen abzusägen, einen 63/75 PVC-Adapter aufzukleben, und darauf einen 75er HT-Bogen zu setzen, so Du die paar cm zusätzliche Tiefe übrig hast, und Du mit 75er HT weiterkommst.
Am anderen Ende des Bogens dann eben eine 75er Muffe, und 75/63er Reduktion auf das 63 PVC-Rohr... .


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Rolf,
Ich bin fest übezeugt, dass die mir so ein Teil verkaufen können... da mach ich mir dann für 5-10 Euro (Flansch + Winkel) nicht so den Kopf rum, das irgendwie noch hinzufriemeln.

Ansonsten klar, dann wäre improvisieren angesagt.

Was Deine Überwurfmuttern angeht... kenn ich an sich auch das Problem...
Mitunter variieren die Gewindesteigungen... das passt dann grade so, weil ein paar Steigungen greifen, aber für den Enddruck und die Dichtigkeit langt es dann doch nicht.

Wollte schon nen standard PVC Flansch als Ersatz nehmen, bis ich mich gewundert habe, wieso der nicht richtig greift.
Beim genaueren Betrachten habe ich dann gesehen, das die Gewindesteigung unterschiedlich ist und das es so nicht klappen kann.

Da gibts sicher auch jemanden, der sich das ausgedacht hat, nur damit man sich Stundenlang ärgern kann... ist es PVC, dann X gewinde... wenn ABS o.ä. dann Y Gewinde... und wenn ich mich nicht an den Standard halten will, dann Z Gewinde 


NACHTRAG: Die Alternative wäre, dass ich jemanden mit Drehbank kenne, der mir das Teil Innen wieder ausdreht... aber da ist sicher auch Fingerspitzengefühl angesagt.


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

So... 
glücklicherweise hatte der Laden noch so einen Flansch :smoki

Erste Testläufe haben dann kleine undichtigkeiten zu Tage gebracht, die erstmal behoben werden mussten.

Heute habe ich dann an der Sipa meine alte Teichpumpe angebracht und nun läuft der Filter.
:troet

Die Spülung habe ich, mangels fertiger Elektroinstallation, erstmal dauernd laufen... 
Hier ein kleines Filmchen von... und ja, es ist wieder eine "Nachtbaustelle"...
Hab die fehlenden Teile erst kurz vor 17 Uhr kaufen können und musste sie dann antürlich noch einbauen 
Anhang anzeigen Kopie von MOV01055.mpg
(Hoffe das Format funktioniert... aber heutzutage können eh alle Player fast alles  )
Und wie oben schon erwähnt... wenn jetzt mehr Ruhe einkehrt, dann werde ich auch die fehlenden Bilder nachreichen


----------



## pyro (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Andy, zumindest bei mir geht der Film nicht.

Meine Pumpe samt Bachlauf ist seit ca. 3 Wochen im Winterschlaf, nächstes Jahr im Frühling muss ich meinen Mörtelwannenfilter aufbauen und dann das Rohrstück mit was besserem als Silikon einkleben. Aber so im ersten Jahr kann ich auch ohne Filter bis auf wenige Tage klares Wasser bis zum Boden vermelden.

Das Hauptproblem an der ganzen Sache ist das ich glaub ich zu klein und zu flach gebaut habe und schon wieder Gedanken denke die ich lieber nicht ausspreche sonst gibts Ärger...


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem an der ganzen Sache ist das ich glaub ich zu klein und zu flach gebaut habe und schon wieder Gedanken denke die ich lieber nicht ausspreche sonst gibts Ärger...


Ach komm Jügen... ich bin auch 'nur' bei gut 1,4m...
Nachtrag:und bitte... in Deinem Volumen kann ich meinen Teich mehrfach reinpumpen 

allerdings habe ich halt schon einiges an Fischen drin... und die sollen es weiterhin gut haben 

Einige wenige Fische sind über 10 Jahre alt... die will ich so schnell nicht verlieren, auch wenn ich sie damals nicht gekauft habe.
-----------------------

Generell werde ich nun die Filtertechnik einfach im Auge behalten und an einer Zentralen und überschaubaren Stromversorgung arbeiten, damit das Kabelwirrwarr ein Ende hat.
Ausserdem muss ich noch nen Schwimmerschalter für den Notfall einbauen...
Wäre uncool, wenn die Pumpe versehentlich trocken läuft und dann in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt wird.

Die langen Kabel an den Geräten sind an sich ne tolle Sache... nur nicht, wenn man alles Dicht beieinander hat 

Aber irgend nen Haken hat es ja immer... zu lang...zu kurz...zu groß... zu klein... usw. usw.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Andy, zumindest bei mir geht der Film nicht.


Was für einen Player hast du verwendet?
Normalerweise sollte es der VLC Player abspielen... ggf. lokal speichern und mit .mov versehen... dann sollte es quicktime können.

Ist halt ein Handy Video in 3GP, das wird bei mir aber (egal welche Endung) vom VLC Player immer abgespielt


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Nov. 2011)

*Es geht weiter...*

Hallo Zusammen,

hier nun die versprochenen Bilder 

Nachdem Das Loch ausghoben war, musste es natürlich bei den Filtertonnen auch weiter gehen.

*Der Patronenfilter*
    
    
    
    
    
Zwischendurch hatte ich auch einen Gast in einer der Regentonnen
 
*Hier die Pumpentonne*
 
(3x Zulauf vom Patronenfilter und das Loch für die Rohrpumpe sind zu sehen.)

Fortsetzung folgt gleich....


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

....Fortsetzung....
Stellprobe, ob das nun mit der Größe nun wirklich passt.
 
Nachdem ich beschlossen habe, das das nun passen muss, wurde das Moniereisen für die Bodenplatte eingebracht.
    
Uff geschafft... ca. 440kg Beton bilden die Bodenplatte (Handgerührt mit hilfe eines sehr guten Freundes )
 
Nach dem Aushärten ging es dann weiter... Die Wandmonierung wurde noch etwas verstärkt und die Verschalung aufgebaut.
   
Und während ich in der Grube werkelte, sonnten sich die letzten __ Libellen am Teich... 
 
Von den 3 gesichteten habe ich später eine im Ufergraben gefunden...grade am Ende ihres Lebens:beten1

Dank der hilfe 2er guten Freunde, konnte dann endlich der Beton für die Wände gemischt werden.
Die Bilder halten sich leider etwas in Grenzen, da wir natürlich zügig arbeiten mussten und nach einbringen ca. der hälfte des Betons stellten wir fest, dass die geliehene Rüttelflasche sich als Handyvibrationsalarm herausstellte , also telefoniert und Freitags im dicksten Berufsverkehr zum Verleiher gefahren, um eine andere zu holen.
Die tat dann ihren Job hervorragend.
Verarbeitet wurden hier gut 1,6t Beton (Handgerührt!)
  
Der Tag danach...
 
Auf Grund der Temperaturen habe ich dem Beton noch einen Tag länger gegeben und habe dann die Verschalung entfernt.
 
Und recht Zeitnah konnte dann die Erste Tonne Ihre endposition finden und angeschlossen werden.
Die Flansche konnte ich erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt montieren, da ja dann erst der exakte Abstand zum Boden feststand.
 
So, das soll es erstmal gewesen sein...
Die Tage gibt es nochmal weitere Fotos von der Verrohrung und den anderen Tonnen.


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Nov. 2011)

*Eeeeeeinen hab ich noch für Euch*

Bilder von der Verrohrung folgen...

Aber die beiden Bilder will ich noch zeigen....

Die Restlichen Betonsteine (die von der Teichmauer übrig waren) finden hier ihr neues zuhause und fügen den Filter nun optisch schönes in das Gartenbild ein....
zudem wurden noch ein paar vorhandene Platten plaziert und noch überiger Rindenmulch verteilt.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,

Die ganze Zeit war ich so mit all der Technik und all dem Drumherum beschäftigt...
Heute mittag habe ich mir dann mal die Zeit genommen und habe mich einfach mal nur so an den Teich gestellt....

80% der Krebsscheren sind abgesunken...
Das Wasser ist sehr klar, und man kann bei passendem Lichteinfall bis in ca. 1,4m Tiefe schauen.
Schwebteile sind nur sehr wenig unterwegs (zumindest, bis ich noch ein paar Sachen am Rand entfernt hatte 

Und besonders positiv haben mich die Wasserwerte überrascht.
Da der neue Filter nicht lief und der Boitec 5 überfordert war, mussten Wasserwechsel und Umwälzung herhalten.

Nachdem der Filter ja nun läuft und es doch recht frisch geworden ist, bin ich dennoch überzeugt, es richtig gemacht zu haben und "das System" scheint recht gut zu arbeiten 

Gemessen wurde vor ein paar Wochen und heute
[TABLE="Messwerte]Messwert|vor ca. 8 Wochen|Heute
pH|7|7,5
GH|9,5|10
NH4|0,5|0
NO2|0,5|0
NO3|25|0
PO4|0,5|0,2
Fe|0|<0,1
Cu|0|0[/TABLE](gemessen mit Sera Test Box)


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,
Hier nun ein paar __ Blicke in zu den Rohrverbindungen.

 
Die Verbindung der 3 Patronenfilterreihen in die Pumpen-Tonne.
Wäre sicher auch ohne Kugelhähne gegangen, aber wer weiss wozu man es nochmal gebrauchen kann 
 
In der Pumpentonne ist noch Platz.
Auf jedenfall wird dort noch in Schwimmerschalter plazeirt werden müssen, 
damit die Pumpe nicht trocken läuft.
Wahrscheinlich wird auch noch ein Abschäumer reingebastelt werden, aber der hat noch Zeit.
 
Ein Blick in den Patronenfilter verrät, das hier noch was gemacht werden muss.
Dadurch das sie Siebfilterröhrchen nicht ganz grade sind und durch das Kleben nicht alles kompensiert werden konnte, werde ich oben in den Röhrchen noch abstandshalter Basteln, damit der Schaumstoff überall gut druchströmt werden kann.
 
Die Schmutzabläufe der Tonnen müssen noch angeschlossen werden, aber das hat erstmal keine Eile.
 
Die Vorfiltertonne mit laufender Spülpumpe.
Die Pumpe hatte bisher meinen Biotec5 gespeist, und ich wollte nicht zwingend eine neue kaufen.
Anfangs lief sie dauernd, doch nun habe ich sie mit einer Zeitschaltuhr gekoppelt und sie läuft Tagsüber alle Stunde für 15 Minuten und Nachts alle 2 Stunden.
Auch dort ist noch Optimierungsbedarf, denn das Wasser ist aktuell so klar, dass eine Spülung sogar nur alle 2h oder gar länger reichen würde.
Das nächste Frühjahr bzw. der Sommer wird aber erst beweisen, was an Spülungen notwendig sein wird.


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

...arg...das mit den Anhängen muss ich erst noch lernen... hatte die ganze Zeit die Bilder immer aus'm Album genommen....
Also... weiter geht's 

 
Die Teichheizung... ein Profi Heater 2KW.
Das ganze ist so verrohrt, dass ich ihn am Ende der Wintersaison nur einen Bogen rausnehmen muss und dann dort den Schlauch für den Rücklauf anschraube. (oder ggf. bei Defekt überbrücken kann)
Auf ähnliche Art wird dann auch die UVC (am anderen Rücklauf) Angeschlossen... 
bzw. kann ich dann Flexibel wählen, wo ich die UVC oder die Heizung einschleifen kann.
 
Der Ausgang der Pumpen-Tonne mit der provisorischen Steckerleiste.
Da besteht unbedingt noch handlungsbedarf, damit das alles sicher Verkabelt ist 
 
Ein Blick auf die Zugschieber des Bodenablaufs und des Skimmers...
 
Als kleiner Zwischenstand mal wieder eine Komplettübersicht...

Die Tage werde ich, auch wenn ich sie aktuell nicht benötige, noch die Montage und Verrohrung der UVC vornehmen.... in Betrieb wird sie sicher aber erst dann nächstes Jahr gehen.

Und dann gibt es noch eine Menge kleinigkeiten zu tun...
Ablösung der Abdeckung für Filterkammer durch eine Permanente... fehlende Ufermatten ergänzen...die Elektrik natürlich und...wie jeder weiss... irgendwas wird einem schon noch einfallen, was zu machen ist


----------



## pyro (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Andy sag mal ist das letzte Bild mit der Komplettübersicht aktuell?? Bei Dir ist ja die __ Iris noch grün und alles andere auch???

Bei mir gabs schon einige Frostnächte und Eis auf dem Teich da ist kaum mehr was grün.

Ganz schön viel Technikgedöhns hast Du da im Untergrund. Ich hoffe das ich ohne auskomme.


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Andy sag mal ist das letzte Bild mit der Komplettübersicht aktuell?? Bei Dir ist ja die __ Iris noch grün und alles andere auch???


Hallo Jürgen,
ja, das Foto ist aktuell.
Und ja, es ist alles noch weitestgehend schön grün.
Das Gras bei der Iris ist langsam am zurückgehen.
Das __ Tausendblatt im Filtergraben hat sich auch weitestgehend verabschiedet, da sind nur noch ein paar Triebe, die sich Wacker halten.
Ansonsten muss man im Ufergraben genau hinschauen, was da rückwärts wächst, aber einiges hält sich tapfer.


> Bei mir gabs schon einige Frostnächte und Eis auf dem Teich da ist kaum mehr was grün.


Frost hatte ich auch schon, allerdings hat der Teich nun mehr Sonne (es mussten 2 Bäume gefällt werden), dadurch hat alles die Chance bei Sonnenschein nochmal richtig aufzutanken (inkl. dem Wasser)


> Ganz schön viel Technikgedöhns hast Du da im Untergrund.


Viel?
Ist doch nur ne Pumpe, ne Heizung und die kleine Pumpe zum Spülen der Siebpatrone.
Die ganzen Kugelhähne und Schieber sind ja nur dazu da, dass ich den Durchfluss etwas regulieren kann, und wenn ich mal was an einer Leitung ändern will oder die Tonnen reinigen muss, dass mir der Teich nicht in die Filterkammer läuft 
Überlaufen würde diese im übrigen nicht (ist so hoch wie die Teichmauer), aber wäre ärgerlich, wenn da 3m³ Wasser drin stehen würden

Nachher kann ich ja nochmal 2-3 Fotos von den Pflanzen hochladen


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hier nochmal ein Blick direkt auf die Pflanzbereiche
  
(Der Ufergraben aus 2 Blickrichtungen)
  
Wenn man genau hinsieht, dann sieht man schon, das die Pflanzen auf dem Rückzug sind, aber im Gegenzug sieht man auch, wie sich noch einige wacker halten...
Das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht hat noch die ein oder andere Blüte... ebenso Hält sich die Wasserlobelia, mit ihren 70-80cm Stengeln und ein paar Blüten noch majestätisch über dem Ufergraben.

Und, wie Jürgen bemerkt hat, die __ Iris, die ich nur mit einem 25x25cm Korb aus meinem Altbestand im Filtergraben eingesetzt habe... die Steht noch voll im Saft... nur ein Teil der Blätter haben sich verabschiedet und sie ist gut 3mal so groß wie beim einsetzen.

Der Mini-__ Rohrkolben ist nun weitestgehend gelb, aber es gibt immernoch kräftige grüne Stengel.

Und meine über 10 Jahre alten Tannenwedel (wurden bei der Teichschale mit eingesetzt und waren Zeitweise sogar verschwunden) sind bei der Umbauaktion ja gerettet worden und entwickeln sich herrlich... 
Dieses Jahr habe ich das erste mal gesehen, wie ein Tannenwedel seinen Samen ausbringt, und er ist sogar über meinen Miniwasserfall gewachsen und wird von den Fischen im Moment in Ruhe gelassen.

Und im Ufergraben?... da entdeckt man schon die ein oder andere dominante braune Stelle... hoffe mal, dass das alles wieder kommt.

Weiss nur noch nicht, ob ich den Überhang in den Teich etwas Kürzen sollte.
Wobei natürlich es ein schönes Bild ergibt und das Wurzelwerk im Wasser schwimmend eine Versteckmöglichkeit für sehr viele kleine Tiere bietet.

Früher haben die Koi und Goldis alles an Wurzeln und Tannenwedel immer angefressen...
Seit dem Neubau sehen sie davon ab, obwohl ich nicht mehr gefüttert habe als früher.
Aktuell gebe ich alle 2-3 Tage (je nach Temperatur und Wetter) etwas Sinkfutter und, obwohl sie es in der Form noch nicht kannten, stürzen sich alle drauf und es ist in angemessener Zeit vertilgt.

Mal gucken was ich als nächstes erledige... sind ja noch so viele kleine Baustellen


----------



## pyro (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Meine Wasserschwertlilien...


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jürgen,
Du hast da ja eine Sorte, die recht schmalblättrig ist... die hinten in der Ecke bei mir ist eine recht große Sorte...da sind die Blätter zwischen 3 und 5cm Breit und die Blätter mind. 1m lang.

Mal gucken was das Frühjahr so an ablegern bringt und was an meinen __ Kübelpflanzen noch vorhanden ist (da stehen glaub ich noch ein paar junge Triebe)

Wenn Du mags, kannst Du dann davon welche haben.


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Winzig kleines Update...
da die Album Funktion nur 200 Bilder beherbergen kann, war die Kapazität erschöpft.

Wie im Support Forum nachzulesen ist die Gallerie mit den Alben auch ein gesonderter Teil.

Zum Erhalt meines Threads habe ich nun, mit super toller Idee und Hilfe von Annett  alle Album Links in Anhang Links getauscht.

Also nicht wundern, wenn der Komplette Thread ein wenig anders aussieht, als ihr es in Erinnerung habt  (die Vorschaubilder sind einen Tick größer)


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Zusammen,

hab ja lange nichts mehr in meinem Thread geschrieben, aber das heisst nicht, das nichts passiert ist 

Hier erstmal ein Bild von Anfang Februar, wo es ja "etwas" frostig  war.
 
Aufspritzende Wassertropfen sahen sich genötigt zu frieren und haben dieses Gebilde geschaffen.

Wie in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, habe ich etwas den Schlendrian einkehren lassen.

Dieser Tage habe ich den Filter kontrolliert, und da fand ich dann DAS 
 
JETZT weiss ich, was es mit den Eckigen Regentonnen auf sich hat (siehe auch hier)
Die Halterungen für die Bügel sind allerdings nicht ausgerissen, sondern einfach die Bügel rausgerutscht.

Aber jammern hilft nicht , es musste eine Lösung her.
Kurzes Brainstorm mit meinem Vater, abchecken was für Material vorhanden ist und dann
war Basteln angesagt.
An einer Regentonne, die grad nicht in Betrieb ist, wurde nun Maß genommen und alles vorbereitet.
  
Und da heute das Wetter gut war wurde das ganze heute eingebaut
  
und mit einer Filterreinigung verbunden.

Die Bilanz meiner Filterreinigung:
Pumpentonne war eh sauber 
Die Patronen habe ich mit einer Spachtel abgestreift und dann wieder eingebaut.
ca. 2-3 Liter Schmodder
Siebpratrone zu Vorfilterrung : ca. 20-30Liter Schmodder haben sich unter der Medienauflage angesammelt und abgelagert.

3 kleine Goldfische wurden wieder in den Teich entlassen 

Die nächsten Tage werde ich dann wohl noch was für die anderen beiden Tonnen (die hat es, warum auch immer, nicht so schlimm erwischt ) auch was basteln müssen.
Dann muss ich noch endlich die Schmutzablässe endlich anschliessen, damit das Ablassen problemlos möglich ist.
Und dann muss ich gucken, dass die UVC eingebaut wird.
Und ein Dach hat die Filterkammer ja auch noch nicht 

Gibt also noch viel zu tun


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Sooo heute ist es wieder ein wenig vorwärts gegangen...

Als erstes mal meine alte __ Sumpfdotterblume... die ist schon richtig fleissig am Blühen
 
Im Uferbereich ist auch ettliches am wachsen... selbst das Tränende Herz hat schon erfolgreich einige Triebe hervorgeschoben.
 
Ich habe heute nun es endlich geschafft, die restlichen Folienüberstände abzuschneiden und habe im Haupteinlaufbereich nun auch Ufermatte anbringen können.
 
Die letzten Stücke (beim Pflanzgrabenüberlauf) werden auch bald folgen, dann ist alles bedeckt und ich werde wahrscheinlich die NG Samen drauf ausbringen.

Und nachdem ich heute generell irgendwie fleissig war und mir ein Feierabendbierchen gönnen wollte, wäre ich auf dem Weg zum Kühlschrank fast auf diesen kleinen Gesellen am Boden getreten   
Nach dem Foto habe ich die Libelle vodsichtig mit einem Stück Pappe aufgenommen und dann am Teich abgesetzt 

Nachtrag: morgen ist Hausmesse bei Koi Discount... werde mal gucken, ob ich mich dort blicken lasse um noch ein paar fehlende Hardwareteile zu besorgen


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ach ja...und nicht im Bild festgehalten....
während ich die Ufermatte angebracht habe, waren meine beiden großen Koi der Meinung sehr eng umher zu Schwänzeln und mitunter das ein oder andere Goldfischweibchen zu jagen 

Kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass sie das vorher mal getan haben... früher hatten sie sich immer nur am Goldfischlaich bedient.

Und als 2. Beobachtung: ich habe am Unterwasserrücklauf noch ein Winkelstück angebracht, damit die neue Ufermatte weniger angeströmt wird.
Dadurch ergibt sich eine größere Rundströmung im Teich, was sowohl die Koi als auch die Goldies dazu animierte, sich im Schwarm oder auch einzeln dort hinein zu drehen und sich treiben zu lassen...
Fand ich sehr faszinierend, dass meine Jungs so schnell gefallen daran finden können, nur wenn die Strömung nur einen Tick eindeutiger ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,
habe heute mal 2 Fotos geschossen...
Da ich keine Kameraprofi bin hab ich einfach mal mit den Helligkeits und Kontrastwerten eines Programms gespielt.

Und schwupps  sind diese beiden Bilder draus geworden.


----------



## pyro (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Schön... mit Fischen kann ich noch nicht dienen in meinem Teich. Schaun wir mal wann das soweit ist...


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Nur nichts überstürzen Jürgen.:smoki

Wenn Du es dann doch machen willst und nicht übertreibst, dann glaube ich, dass auch Dein Teich gut läuft, obwohl Du ohne Fische geplant hattest.
Du hast dann den Vorteil der schon gewachsenen Pflanzen auf Deiner Seite und weisst halt auch, wie Dein Teich bisher sich im winter verhalten hat.


----------



## pyro (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Überstürzt wird hier garnix, auch wenn es Leute in meiner Umgebung gibt die mich hänseln nach dem Motto... ein Teich ohne Fische ist nix...

Da behalt ich nen kühnen Kopf und mach das was ich denke. Das ich ohne Fische geplant habe stimmt nicht Andy. Ich wollte Goldfische haben so wie in meinem alten Teich. Aber ich habe keine Lust auf eine Massenvermehrung. Ich weis nicht wie das im alten Teich klappte denn da gabs das nicht - allerdings war der auch sehr viel kleiner.

Mein Teich ist 1,45m tief, da dürfte sich das Thema Winter nicht als Problem darstellen. Mein alter Teich war nur 70cm tief und da gings (mit manchen Verlusten) auch lange gut.

Was bei mir von vorn herein fest stand ist das ich keinen riesen Filter und Filteranlagen will sondern auf die Natur mit ein bisschen Hilfe setze.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



pyro schrieb:


> Mein Teich ist 1,45m tief, da dürfte sich das Thema Winter nicht als Problem darstellen.


Klar sind 1,45 schon mal gut, aber die Bilder Deiner Eisdecke waren auch nicht ohne.

Egal...ich glaube das Du genug geduld hast


----------



## pyro (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Ja, ich hätte sehr gern gewusst wie Dich das Eis war.

Aber mehr wie 45cm glaub ich irgendwie nicht... meine Pumpe lag auf gut 50 cm...


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Danke nochmal an alle für die Reiherratschläge.

Ich hatte mir dann einen ScareCrow besorgt.

Heute morgen hat er zugeschlagen.
Mein Sohn hat beobachtet, wie der __ Reiher sich anschleichen wollte.
Er kam seinem Objekt der Begierde auch ein Stück näher... bis er in den Empfangskreis des Bewegungsmelders kam 
Dann wurde er geduscht und hat das Weite gesucht 3


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2012)

*BA durch Pflanzen verstopft?*

Verdammt...
ich habe heute bei schönem Wetter weitergebastelt und meine hiblow in Betrieb genommen, damit der Belüfter direkt im Teich endlich verschwinden kann.
Zudem hab ich auch die Heizung ausgebaut.

Das klappte auch soweit.

Die letzten Tage habe ich schon gegrübelt, wieso der Filter so seltsamt funktioniert und imho viel zu viele Schwimmpflanzen in den Filter befördert.

Hab dann nochmal beide Schieber zugemacht und den Filter etwas leer pumpen lassen, um den Druck etwas zu erhöhen.

BA Schieber auf... und was passiert?
eigentlich nix... es läuft Wasser nach, aber das muss einem tröpfelnden Wasserhahn gleichen.
Schieber vom Skimmer auf und die Tonne ist in Sekunden gefüllt.

Ich tippe mal drauf, dass die tollen Krebsscheren bei/nach der Winterpause (hatte den BA zu) selbigen verstopft haben ggf. in Verbindung mit Kiefernzapfen.
Da wundet es mich auch nicht, dass trotz 17-19°C Wassertemperatur von den Krebsscheren nichts zu sehen ist.

Hab heute in der Abendsonne nichts mehr gescheit am Teichboden erkennen können und habe trotzdem mal gekeschert... 
Kiefernzapfen, Kiefernnadeln, __ Hornblatt, alte Krebsscherenblätter und ein paar mikrig kleine Krebsscheren waren das Ergebnis 

Werd  morgen in der Vormittags und Mittagsbeleuchtung mal schauen müssen ob man den Verstopfern von aussen bei kommt :beten

Jemand ne Idee wie ich den (ausser durch tauchen und Teich ablassen) wieder frei bekommen könnte?


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hm, ich kenn mich ja mit dem ganzen Filterkram nicht aus aber gäbe es die Möglichkeit von der Filterkammer aus mit einem Gartenschlauch und Vollstrahl zu spülen???

Kiefernzapfen schwimmen doch eine ganze Zeit lang - auf Dauer wärs sicher sinnvoll diese an der Oberfläche abzukeschern ehe die da unten Probleme machen.


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

kommst du mit einer Spirale oder Bürste in das Rohr?

Lass den Filter mal richtig leer pumpen, dann sollte doch genug Druck auf der Leitung sein und das Rohr wieder frei werden - toi, toi, toi das es klappt


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

ich hab noch was gefunden:
http://www.teichratgeber.de/koiratgeber/filter/revisionsschacht03.html

könntest du noch sowas einbauen ?


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Jürgen,
Gartenschlauch reinschieben wäre ne Option.

Im Normalfall werden alle Kiefernzapfen abgesammelt, da sie zu 99% zum Skimmer schwimmen.
Aber hin und wieder entgeht einem doch einer, und die liegen dann halt irgendwann am Boden.
Der Anfangsbetrieb hat auch gezeigt, dass "zusammengeklappte" Kiefernzapfen dem BA kein Problem bereiten, die sind eigentlich immer im Filter gelandet.

Ich denke das Fatale sind die abgesunkenen Krebsscheren + Schmodder + Nadeln und Zapfen.
Irgendwann blockiert es halt.


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Dann müsstest Du falls möglich Deine Krebsscheren im Herbst wenn die abtauchen etwas leiten.

Ich habe meine Krebsscheren auch dorthin verfrachtet wo ich die hin haben wollte und nicht in die Größte Tiefe. Schmodder, Bodensatz, Nadeln usw. kann man nicht vermeiden am Boden. Da liegt bei mir auch schon einiges rum... und __ Wasserpest wächst sehr gut am Boden.

Wenns blockiert dann muss gespült werden oder wie mitch erwähnt mit so einer Spirale wo man auch Abflussrohre frei macht.


Ich sitze auch gerade über der Entscheidung ob ich meinen 2,5m langen 1" Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter gegen einen 4m langen 1 1/4" Schlauch wechsle weil mehr Durchmesser besser sein soll wegen Reibung usw. Mit den zusätzlichen 1,5m könnte ich die Pumpe dann auch weiter nach unten setzen. Weis aber nicht ob das ganze wirklich so viel besser wäre....


----------



## Doc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Da gibbet doch diese Hochdruck-Düsen an nem Schlauch? Zur Not würde ich versuchen, sowas durchzuschieben ... bevor Du den Teich enleerst ...
(Gibts sowas vll. auch für einen Kärcher?)


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hochdruck Düsen... wir bei der Feuerwehr haben einen "Kanalratz".

sowas gibts vielleicht auch in klein für den Gartenschlauch. Aber mit Vollstrahl rein sollte auch was bringen.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo liebe Helfer,
Also für Revisionsschacht (der ist mir bei all der Leserei zum Bau wohl entgangen) hab ich definitiv keinen Platz mehr.
Aber ich komme recht gut an beide Einläufe an der Tonne und kann dort  probieren den Schlauch o.Ä. einzubringen.

Bei den ganzen Dreckfräsesachen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie mir überhaupt helfen könnten, denn die Dinger sind ja so aufgelegt, dass man hartnäckige geschlossene Ablagerungen irgendwie wegbekommt.
Die Pflanzenteile sind ja mitunter Wasserdurchlässig und verharken sich weiterhin.

Wenn das Problem gelöst ist, dann werde ich mir dann auch was mit den Winterkrebsscheren einfallen lassen müssen... vielleicht abfischen und im Filter parken... Licht haben sie ja im Teich da auch kaum 

Spirale habe ich, doch nicht in der Länge von ca. 10m.
Bürste hab ich keine.

Ich probiers erstmal mit dem Gartenschlauch und werde berichten.

Vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Bruder überreden Taucherzeug mitzubringen


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Gartenschlauch war erstmal nix 

Grob geschätzt bleib ich nach der hälfte/ dreiviertel in nem Bogen hängen 

Muss ich wohl morgen was anderes probieren...


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Sonnenschein... leider nicht mehr so warm wie die letzten Tage, aber davon habe ich mich nicht abschrecken lassen 

Als erstes habe ich mir von einem Nachbarn eine Lange Spirale leihen können.

Ergebnis: keine Verbesserung 

Also neues Geschütze aufgefahren....

Ab in einen Großmarkt und eine Taucherbrille besorgt.

Ein paar Kilo Steine in einen Sack geladen und an einem Seil befestigt.

und ab ins 17°C warme Teichwasser 

Habe dann in mehreren Tauchgängen den BA Deckel entfernt und den Schmodder rausgeholt.

Anschliessend musste der Deckel natürlich wieder drauf 

Aber mir zu Gute kommt, das ich damals beim Teichbau ein kleines Loch ins Deckelrohr gebohrt hatte...so war ein anbringen recht einfach und musste nur vorsichtig mit dem Fuß fester fixiert werden:smoki

Hier die ausbeute aus dem BA... und wie vermutet: Kiefernnadeln, Kiefernzapfen und Reste der abgesunkenen Krebsscheren


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Habe dann in mehreren Tauchgängen den BA Deckel entfernt und den Schmodder rausgeholt.



Das ist ja , aber hast du überhaupt einen Tauchschein!? lol Bei 17° ist das schon eine Herausforderung. Respekt! Tauchanzug!?


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas


> Ein paar Kilo Steine in einen Sack geladen und an einem Seil befestigt


Für was das denn ?
Solls ein ökologischer Bleigürtel sein ?
LG Andre


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zacky schrieb:


> Das ist ja , aber hast du überhaupt einen Tauchschein!? lol Bei 17° ist das schon eine Herausforderung. Respekt! Tauchanzug!?


Hallo Zacky, nein, Tauchschein hab ich nicht..und Taucheranzug auch nicht... hatte nur die Badehose an 


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Für was das denn ?
> Solls ein ökologischer Bleigürtel sein ?


Hallo Andre,
genau... irgendwie muss man sich ja am Teichgrund 'festhalten'...Fett schwimmt ja oben 
Hab ich halt als Abtauch- und Festhaltegewicht genommen.

Und der Teich klart schon wieder auf... wird sicher noch 1-2 stündchen dauern, dann dürfte er weitestgehend wieder klar sein.


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Jetzt hab ich aber lange gesucht !
Was heist hier fett ? Wo denn ? Oder bist du mit dieser Hose tauchen gegangen ? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/337013/28
Da ist viel zu viel Luft drin !
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> .. hatte nur die Badehose an



Das stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor ... 
Also ehrlich ... bei der Temperatur ins Wasser zu steigen verdient meinen vollsten RESPEKT!!! 
Unter 25°C kriegen mich keine 10Pferde ins Wasser 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

@ Mandy
Warst du noch nie in der Ostsee ? 25°C hat die aber selten !
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Nur 1 mal, aber da war ich nur kurz drin. War mir einfach zu kalt.
Ich bin eben ein Warmwasserfisch 

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber lange gesucht !
> Was heist hier fett ? Wo denn ? Oder bist du mit dieser Hose tauchen gegangen ?


Die Wathose kaschiert ungemein 
Auf jedenfall kann man auf den Abmessungen einfach nicht sinnvoll abtauchen...also habe ich mich halt des Gewichtes bedient...und das war auch gut so 

@Mandy:
Nachdem ich wieder draussen war und trockene Klamotten anhatte hab ich nochmal ins Wasser gegriffen.
Da kam mir das Wasser dann viiiiiiiel Wärmer vor


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

@ Andreas


> hab ich nochmal ins Wasser gegriffen


Hättest das mal drei mal vor dem ersten Tauchgang gemacht  = Tropengewässer


----------



## Moonlight (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich wieder draussen war und trockene Klamotten anhatte hab ich nochmal ins Wasser gegriffen.
> Da kam mir das Wasser dann viiiiiiiel Wärmer vor



Ja klar, weil Deine Körpertemperatur sich der Temperatur des Teiches angenähert hatte ...
Aber ich hätte vorher nicht mal den großen Zeh rein gehalten ... nö nö nö nöööö 

Aber ehrlich, mir grauts. Da meinte doch mein Mann vorgestern: also wenn Dir hier was in den Teich fällt, dann mußt Du tauchen. Schiete, er hat ja soo Recht, bei 2m Tiefe  ... also kann mich das nächstes Jahr auch treffen ... brrr, ich will noch gar nicht dran denken ...

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Meine Mutter hatte noch schnell den Fotoapparat gezückt...
zum Glück kein "Köpfchen unters Wasser Schwänzchen in die Höh' Foto.
  
Btw. Teich ist schon wieder klar


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*


----------



## Springmaus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,

bin ich doof oder was 

Hier ist es Ars.. kalt und Du badest :smoki


 Ich will hier auch schönes Wetter.


Aber ich gönn es Dir


----------



## Connemara (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

BOAAAHHH...ist mir jetzt kalt


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Springmaus schrieb:


> Hier ist es Ars.. kalt und Du badest :smoki


Hallo Doris,
das war kein Baden, das war pure Arbeit und Verzweiflung.

Und die letzten Tage war es hier auch wärmer... 
heute waren es nochmal knapp 23Grad.
Die nächsten 1-2 Tage soll es hier Regnen und gut unter 20 Grad rutschen.
Deswegen habe ich mich zu dieser Aktion entschieden.

Die Fische sind schon am überlegen ob sie Laichen sollen und heute habe ich auch schon die ersten Libellenliebespärchen gesehen.

Also höchste Zeit zu handeln, sonst überlebt von alle dem nicht wirklich viel, wenn ich da drin rumschwimme wie ein Nilpferd


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Connemara schrieb:


> BOAAAHHH...ist mir jetzt kalt


Hab mich langsam wieder aklimatisiert und geh nun schön warm duschen


----------



## Connemara (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hab mich langsam wieder aklimatisiert und geh nun schön warm duschen




Das muss ICH jetzt auch


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Bei 17 Grad wär ich auch nicht ins Wasser rein... ich hätte mir einen Neoprenanzug besorgt.

Aber Deine Taucheinlagen sind echt lustig irgendwie, ich kann mir nicht helfen aber ich muss schmunzeln.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,

läuft jetzt wieder das Wasser oder nun die __ Nase  nur die harten gehn in den Gartenteich 

Hut ab


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hi Mitch,
ne, __ Nase läuft nicht... habe sehr genau abgewogen inwieweit ich mich trockne, nochmal reingehe und dann entgültig raus bin.

Zu meinem Glück läuft sogar meine Nase weniger als vorher 
War wohl so ne Art Kneipkur 

Wasser läuft wieder.
Wobei ich den Wasserdruck bei Erstinbetriebnahme anders in Erinnerung hatte.
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich BA und Skimmer recht zeitnah geöffnet hatte.

Die Tage werde ich nochmal die Sipa Tonne reinigen, dann werde ich genau sehen wie das mit der Füllgeschwindigkeit aus dem BA ist.

Auf jeden Fall weiss ich nun wo es in der Nachbarschaft eine lange Rohrreinigungsspirale gibt, dass man am besten einen Revisionsschacht einbauen sollte und wie kalt Teichwasser um die Jahreszeit ist


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Nicht schlecht!  :smoki


----------



## Moonlight (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Zu meinem Glück läuft sogar meine __ Nase weniger als vorher




Das ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ... 

Mandy


----------



## Klausile (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andreas,
das gleiche Vergnügen hatte ich auch schon mal, hatte aber zum Glück einen Neoprenanzug verfügbar - damit ging es einigermaßen. 
Vor einem Jahr war der BA wieder dicht, leider passt der Neoprenanzug nicht mehr, den hat meine Frau wohl auch zu heiß gewaschen, wie die ganzen Jeans auch.
Also habe ich mir für den Hochdruckreiniger einen Rohrreinigungsschlauch besorgt - klappt einwandfrei und man bleibt dabei (fast) trocken.
Billiger als ein neuer Neopren war es auch

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Klausile schrieb:


> leider passt der Neoprenanzug nicht mehr, den hat meine Frau wohl auch zu heiß gewaschen, wie die ganzen Jeans auch.


Hallo Klaus,
soso...Deine Frau war's also 


> Also habe ich mir für den Hochdruckreiniger einen Rohrreinigungsschlauch besorgt - klappt einwandfrei und man bleibt dabei (fast) trocken.


vielleicht besorg ich mir sowas auch noch irgendwann.
ist nur die Frage ob es halt damit funktioniert hätte, denn die Nadeln haben sich schon schön kompakt ineinandergelegt 

Mal schauen wie sich das nun weiterentwickelt.


----------



## burki (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

hallo andreas

wie sind deine erfahrungen mit der naturagart alu schiene nach dem winter?
habe im netz gelesen das die schiene durch eis aus der verankerung gezogen werden kann. weil sich gefrorenes wasser in der ufermatte verkakt und dann durch spannungen an der schiene arbeitet.
die folie wird doch mit durchgebohrt ¿ (Ironie) kann dort kein wasser entweichen, reist die folie hier nicht mit der zeit weiter ein?
eine ufermatte zieht doch das wasser auch über den rand der befestigung und kann dann zwischen schiene und wand entweichen ¿ (Ironie)


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Burki,
dann versuch ich mal Deine fragen so gut wie möglich zu beantworten bzw. wie ich es gemacht habe.


burki schrieb:


> wie sind deine erfahrungen mit der naturagart alu schiene nach dem winter?
> habe im netz gelesen das die schiene durch eis aus der verankerung gezogen werden kann. weil sich gefrorenes wasser in der ufermatte verkakt und dann durch spannungen an der schiene arbeitet.


Der Gedanke an sich ist richtig bzw. kann ich mir gut vorstellen das das vorkommen kann, wenn man mit einem Wasserstand nahe der Schiene arbeitet.
Ich habe allerdings nicht die Schrauben von NG genommen, auch wenn sie Edelstahl Spax verwenden. Ich hatte die wohl nicht genommen, da die Schraubenlänge nicht dabei stand.
Verwendet habe ich auch Edelstahl Spax und habe bei Bedarf, wenn ich sie nicht festbekommen habe, längere bzw. dickere verwendet, zumal ich an einigen Stellen auch durch mehrfach gefaltete Folie durch bin.
Rausgezogen hat's da nix.


> die folie wird doch mit durchgebohrt ¿ (Ironie) kann dort kein wasser entweichen, reist die folie hier nicht mit der zeit weiter ein?


ja, die Folie wird durchbohrt. Allerdings habe ich die Schienen erst nach dem Wassereinlass montiert und darauf geachtet das kein Zug ist.
Zudem habe ich ebenfalls das Vlies drunter gelassen, was aber etwas mehr Tüftelei bedeutet, da man ein Vlies ja nicht einfach so bohren kann...vor allem kein 900er NG Vlies  und eigentlich dazu führt, dass man das Vlies nachher sieht, was ja in der Origianlanleitung so nicht ist. 


> eine ufermatte zieht doch das wasser auch über den rand der befestigung und kann dann zwischen schiene und wand entweichen ¿ (Ironie)


Die Ufermatte liegt zwischen der Schiene und der Folie.
Klappt man dann die Ufermatte wieder in den Teich, dann hat sie eigentlich keinen Berührungspunkt mit der Wand.(Siehe auch Produktbild im Katalog oder direkt im NG Shop )

Wie man hier sieht 
Anhang anzeigen 95573
habe ich das auf der Wasserflächenseite recht hoch an der Innenseite der Teichwand gezogen.

Das bei mir sichtbare Vlies, Folien & Ufermattensandwitch habe ich rundum mit einer Innotec Fuge versehen, so das weder Wasser ins Vlies sickern kann noch das Wasser nach draussen gezogen wird.

Ich kann gerne morgen, wenn Du willst, mal 1-2 Fotos von nah machen (wenn's nicht grad zu sehr regnet ) 
Falls Du noch nen Link parat hast, wo jemand das mit dem lösen durch Eis beschreibt, dann kannste mir das gern mal als PN schicken, würd ich mir gern mal 'angucken'.


----------



## burki (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

danke andreas für die ausführungen.

den link habe ich leider nicht mehr, war zufall das ich ihn mal per google gelesen hatte.

ich werde das nun auch so machen, ist für mich die günstigte lösung.
vielleicht lege ich die folie auch noch etwas über den steinmauerrand, dann darüber kommt noch längst holz (so ähnlich wie deine sitzplätze). so würde man die folie nicht mehr sehen und eine kapillarwirkung wird dort sicher nicht mehr sein weil der max. wasserstand ja niedriger sein wird.
muss nur sehen das ich einen überlauf entsprechend baue.

ja stelle mal ruhig ein paar detailfotos hier rein.


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hier nochmal 2 Fotos...
leider hat's den ganzen Tag geregnet und jetzt ist halt dann doch leider langsam schlechtes Licht...aber vielleicht langt es Dir ja.
Das erste Bild ist im hinteren Bereich, wo der Ufergraben ist und der Einlauf.
 
Das nächste zeigt nochmal den Bereich bei der eigentlichen Teichfläche.
 


> muss nur sehen das ich einen überlauf entsprechend baue.


Ich habe dafür einen 50er Flansch mit eingemauert und nach aussen verbundenund dann einen Winkel und ein Stück Rohr innen drauf.
Hier zu sehen


----------



## burki (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

danke dir, alles zu erkennen.
so mache ich es dann.


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

@ Andreas
Mal ne Frage . Wie viele Innotec-katuschen haste denn da auf den Meter verbraten ?
Ansonsten schöne Sache die !
LG Andre
Ach nee ! Haste die Matten ,sind ja zeimlich "steil" eingesandet und "besamt" oder geht das so garnicht ?


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Andre,





Andre 69 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage . Wie viele Innotec-katuschen haste denn da auf den Meter verbraten ?


Das sieht mehr aus als es ist. Die Fuge ist an vielen Stellen nicht breiter als eine normale Verbindungsfuge bei Fliesen.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind da 2-2,5 Kartuschen drauf gegangen... 
und hätte ich (am Anfang) teilweise sauberer gearbeitet, dann wären es sicher nur 2 Kartuschen gewesen. (Länge messe ich auf Wunsch nach...ohne Aufforderung hab ich grad keine Lust drauf  )


> Haste die Matten ,sind ja zeimlich "steil" eingesandet und "besamt" oder geht das so garnicht ?


eingesandet habe ich die steilen Matten noch nicht.
Wollte erstmal gucken wie es sich macht.
Gewachsen ist trotzdem schon was dran 
Ich habe noch nen packen Ufermattensaat... wenn das Wetter demnächst wieder besser ist, dann werde ich gucken, dass ich noch ein fehlendes stück Ufermatte montiere und mich entscheide, wo ich denn die Ufermattensaat einbringen will.

Ach ja, einen Tipp noch... wenn man Ufermatte so Steil anbringt und das nicht an einem Stück anbringen kann, dann sollte man sie neben dem verkleben mit der Folie (gegen aufschwämmen) auch vorher noch an den Stoßstellen mit unverrotbarer Schnur vernähen.
Gilt besonders, wenn man Taschenmatten dazwischen macht, da sich die Ränder unter Belastung doch arg rollen.(überlappend wollte ich die Matten nicht machen)


----------



## burki (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 95914 Anhang anzeigen 95915
> 
> Stück für Stück wurden dann die ersten Schienen montiert...
> Anhang anzeigen 95916 Anhang anzeigen 95917 Anhang anzeigen 95918
> ...



hallo andreas

die ufermatte ist nur an den schieben geklemmt und nicht mit verschraubt?
das hält?


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*



burki schrieb:


> die ufermatte ist nur an den schieben geklemmt und nicht mit verschraubt?
> das hält?


Hallo burki,
die Ufermatte ist von oben (bis zu den Schrauben) hinter die Schienen geklemmt. (also Dunkle Seite zum Teich hin einklemmen und dann mit der grünen Seite in den Teich klappen)
und ja, das hält.
Je nach Untergrund (Holz, Beton etc.) muss man natürlich entscheiden ob man davon ausgehen kann, dass die Schrauben der Schienen fest sitzen.
Ich habe ja in Betonstein gebohrt und habe dann normale 6er Dübel genommen und dann mit 4x40er VA (oder waren es (4,5x40? ) Spax, oder wenn es dicker wurde oder nicht richtig hielt dann 5x60er, aber das hatte ich nur an 3-4 Stellen bei ettlichen Metern rundum
Das Gewebe der Ufermatte ist sehr Stark... und es liegt imho echt nur begrenzt Gewicht darauf... man darf da nicht annehmen, dass da enormer Zug drauf liegt.
Klar, je steiler die Matte liegt, desto mehr kraft wirkt, aber jede Wurzel, die sich bildet, wird die Ufermatte weiter festigen.

Eher muss man gucken, dass an steilen Ufern die Ufermatte von unten hen nicht aufschwimmt.
Mehrere Klebepunkte mit Innotec haben mir an vielen Stellen geholfen, doch auch hier sollte man eher trocken und mit ein wenig Druck verkleben, damit man sich sicher sein kann, dass es hält.


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo,
muss mal gucken, das ich aktuelle Fotos mache 
aber hier mal ein kleines Update...

Heut gab es Liebesspiel in großem Maße bei etwas über 20 Grad Wassertemperatur.

Im Gegensatz zu all den Jahren zuvor haben die beiden alten Koi (über 15 Jahre) sogar Goldis gejagd 
Wie schon irgendwo in einem anderen Posting von letztens erwähnt... DAS hatten sie noch nie gemacht.
Und im Gegensatz zum Liebesspiel der Goldis der letzten 2 Jahre... meist waren sie früher immer nur max einen halben Tag aktiv und gönnten den gejagten einen halben bis dreivierteltag zur Erholung... 
Dieses Jahr habe ich selbst in der Abenddämmerung noch die Wasseroberfläche in Aufruhr gesehen 

Angesichts dieser Entwicklung und das die echt ÜBERALL im Teich unterwegs waren, werde ich wohl die Laichbürsten, die über und über mit Eiern belegt sind, dann in den nächsten Tagen entnehmen, denn sonst hab ich nächstes Jahr definitiv eine Bewohnerexplosion.

Auch __ Libellen sind ettliche unterwegs... wenn auch alles nur kleine.
Hellblau, etwas dunkler blau und rote... und alle waren fleissig beim Paarungsreigen und Eierlegen.
Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten __ Großlibellen auftauchen


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem sich nun die Fische nun wieder ein wenig beruhigt haben  sind sowohl Koi als auch Goldis mitunter dabei noch ein paar Laichrückstände abzuschlabbern.

Aber hier nun mal 2 neue Bilder.
  
Ich vermisse immernoch das __ Tausendblatt 
Im schlimmsten Fall ist es im Graben doch falsch aufgehoben und wird von den Tannenwedeln einfach zu sehr dominiert


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Zusammen,
Boah ich könnt mich in den Hintern beissen... das dürfte einfacher sein, als nun den BA von den Nadeln zu befreien 

Meine Doppel-Kiefer hat natürlich wieder ettliches an Nadeln gelassen... das wusste ich ja.
Ettliche haben sich im und um den Skimmer gesammelt und wurden auch immer abgeschöpft.
Am Teichboden sind kaum Nadeln zu sehen... tja... bis... bis auf den BA.

Anscheinend sind mehr abgesunken und in richtung BA gewandert, als ich angenommen habe 

Gut, ich hab wollte den Filter schon vor 2 Wochen reinigen...da hätte ich sicher das Problem etwas früher gehabt...
Ändert aber halt aber an der Tatsache nichts, das das Wasser nu schon gut unter die 15° gerutscht ist und eine Tauchaktion, wie im Frühjahr, eher an selbstmordversuch grenzt.

Bleiben mir also nur wenige Möglichkeiten
> Werkzeug Basteln, das ich die blöden Nadeln irgendwie 'rausfische'
> Teich auf >16° aufheizen, tauchen gehen und dann abdecken und langsam wieder abkühlen (sicher nicht unerheblich Stress für die Fische)
> BA zu machen und nächstes Jahr drum kümmern.

Hat noch jemand andere Vorschläge?


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hi Andreas,
auch bei mir schlägt der Herbst zu - willkommen im Club! Ich habe zwar keinen Nadelbaum am teich, dafür schwimmen etliche Laubblätter auf. Als ob das nicht reicht, wachsen die Algen auch wieder besser, seit die Pflanzen am Teichrand in den "Herbstmodus" geschaltet haben . Für Aktionen, bei denen ich in den Teich muss, habe ich meine Wathaose (hilft leider nicht beim Reinigen von BA ). Mit einem Teichsauger solltest Du doch die Nadeln in den Griff kriegen, oder?


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Hallo Rolf,
Das mit dem Teichsauger könnte ich noch probieren.
Ich weiss nur nicht ob er stark genug ist, um die Nadeln unter der BA Glocke herraus zu saugen.

Die Nadeln gleiten da normalerweise drunter und dann beginnt das Problem.
Die Kiefernnadeln sind 8-15cm lang und paarweise.
Und sobald die irgendwo anecken, dann stecken die sich ineinander und schwupps hat man ein Nadelkissen 

Ich werde berichten ob es was gebracht hat.


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zermalmers Teich wächst*

Nachdem ich den Schlammsauger rausgekramt hatte, hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch nochmal einen intensiven Blick in die Filtertonnen geworfen.
Zu meinem erschrecken drehte sich der Spühlarm der Sipa nicht. 
Das sich dann das Sieb zusetzt ist natürlich logisch.

Also... der Schlammsauger hat mir zumindest bei einem Teil der Nadeln im BA geholfen und dürfte die Problematik "Nadeln im BA", zumindest bis zu tauchbaren Temperaturen, vorerst entschärft haben.

Die Sipa macht mir da mehr Kopfzerbrechen und ich stehe nun auch schon in Kontakt mit dem Hersteller.
Mal gucken ob ich die angedachten Tipps umsetzen und damit das Problem beheben kann.


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Okt. 2012)

*Teichabdeckung*

Die Sipa läuft erstmal...werd ich aber weiter beobachten müssen

Wenn auch spät und der erste Frost war auch schon da, aber ich habe gestern meine Abdeckplatten fertig machen können und habe heute den Teich abgedeckt, auch wenn es die Tage nochmal ein wenig wärmer werden soll.


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiss ich weiss....hab mich ewig nicht mehr blicken lassen.... ich wollte die gaanze Zeit, aber irgendwie hatte ich auch nix Neues zu berichten.
Am Teich wuchert und wächst alles.

Im Garten herrscht immernoch irgendwie Chaos, aber das versuche ich (immernoch) in den Griff zu bekommen 

Einiges ist dieses Frühjahr liegen geblieben, weil ich letzten November bei der Kontrolle meiner Filtergrube ausgerutscht bin und mir die Schulter gebrochen habe....
Bin so fies ausgerutscht, dass ich mit voller wucht auf den Ellenbogen geflogen bin und dann ein Stück des Schultergelenkstücks abgeplatzt ist.
Aber ich bin weitestgehend wieder Fit und die Schrauben sind inzwischen auch wieder raus.

Die ganze Zeit ist eigentlich alles schön vor sich dahin gedümpelt und hat funktioniert.

Selbst meine vor ein paar Jahren zugekaufen Koi haben sich prächtig entwickelt....  sogar so gut, das meine beiden alten Koi das warme Wetter genutzt haben und einen der beiden jungen Koi zu jagen.... da scheint wohl jemand Geschlechtsreif geworden zu sein 

Heute gab es dann, bei der Kontrolle am Teich, einen Schlag in die Magengrube....
Bei einem Blick ins Wasser habe ich auf einmal einen toten Fisch am Grund gesehen.... und es war kein __ Goldfisch.....
Leider leider....leider.... leider war es einer meiner beiden großen Koi  *schnief*
Am Wochenende noch dem jungen Mädel stundenlang nachgestiegen und nun lag er da am Teichboden.

Optisch war nichts an ihm fest zu stellen, selbst die Kiemen sahen einwandfrei aus..... ich war aber nicht ganz geistig umnachtet und habe einen Tierarzt im Nachbarort aufgesucht und habe ihn gebeten Abstriche zu machen, damit ich weiss wie es um Bakterien und __ Parasiten steht.

Hach....möge er in Frieden ruhen..... er müsste so 25-30 Jahre alt geworden sein....


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2015)

hallo Andreas,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, auch wenn es ned die besten Nachrichten sind.
Mach doch bitte mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder - wir guggen doch alle so gerne.


----------



## Flusi (18. Mai 2015)

hallo Andreas,
das ist ja schön, daß Du noch "mitmachst"
Du bist doch der Typ, der mich damals so nett begrüßt hat!
Dir weiter gute Besserung - und bei Deinem armen toten Fisch = kriegen die eigentlich auch Altersschwäche?
LG und hoffentlich bis bald mal, Flusi


----------



## Doc (18. Mai 2015)

Hey Andreas 

War auch lange nicht mehr hier und dachte gestern an den "*Zermalmer". *

Ich habe die Tage meinen Teich gesäubert und bin übelst ausgerutscht und danach in die Tiefe gerutscht ...  ... Volle Kanne auf den Ellenbogen, aber zum Glück nur ne Prellung ... tat höllisch weh. 

Jetzt bin ich soweit fertig ... aber wie das so ist ... ein Teich macht auch Arbeit ... aber wem sage ich das! Gute Besserung und hoffentlich bis die Tage mal!


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2015)

Wie schön das ich nicht ganz in Vergessenheit geraten bin.

Und immernoch verrückt nach Bildern 

          
Die __ Schwertlilien hatte ich letzten Herbst jeweils auf die Hälfte reduziert, aber irgendwie hat das nur Temporär geholfen.... die sind im Wurzelbereich fast wieder auf dem vorherigen Stand.


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2015)

Hi Andreas,

wenn ich mir deine alten Bilder vom Teich ansehe, das ist schon ein riesiger Unterschied zu den neuen Bildern.
Bis mal alles richtig ins Wachsen kommt sind schon schnell mal 3-4 Jahre um - Geduld ist echt mit das wichtigste beim "teicheln"


----------



## pyro (19. Mai 2015)

Servus Andreas,

schön von Dir zu hören und auch Bilder zu sehen. Auch ich hab immer wieder mal Pause im Forum und bin nicht mehr so aktiv wie damals zur Teichbauzeit aber ich guck immer wieder mal gern hier rein. Kostet ja nicht so viel Zeit...

Schulterbruch ist nix gutes, da hoffe ich das alles wieder so wurde wie früher. Ich war heute auch beim Doc und hab nun eine Überweisung zum Orthopäden um einen Wirbelbruch (4. Lendenwirbel) auszuschließen... Erfahrungsgemäß dauert es 2 Wochen um so einen Termin zu erhalten... sehr tolle Sache bei diesem Verdacht.

Da kommt man echt ins grübeln sich mal eben sachte mit dem Motorrad in den Strassengraben zu legen weil dann bekommt man innerhalb von 30 Min. einen "Röntgentermin".


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2015)

Klar.... einiges wuchert auch.... meine Frau hasst inzwischen die __ Wasserminze....
Die kleine lila __ Schwertlilie hat sich etabliert...anfänglich sah die immer mager aus.
Meine alte __ Sumpfdotterblume sticht im Frühjahr sehr hervor.
Einige Gräßer auf der linken Seite im Sumpfgraben muss ich mal gucken das ich die zurück nehme... die werden langsam zu groß,dafür das ich die teilweise da gar nicht ausgesetzt habe.

An der Ufermatte an der Mauer wächst wohl durchgehend 'Unkraut'... keine Ahnung was diese hellgrüngelben Blätter sind, aber die nehmen langsam Überhand.


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Mai 2015)

pyro schrieb:


> Schulterbruch ist nix gutes, da hoffe ich das alles wieder so wurde wie früher. Ich war heute auch beim Doc und hab nun eine Überweisung zum Orthopäden um einen Wirbelbruch (4. Lendenwirbel) auszuschließen... Erfahrungsgemäß dauert es 2 Wochen um so einen Termin zu erhalten... sehr tolle Sache bei diesem Verdacht.
> 
> Da kommt man echt ins grübeln sich mal eben sachte mit dem Motorrad in den Strassengraben zu legen weil dann bekommt man innerhalb von 30 Min. einen "Röntgentermin".


Guuude Jürgen,
es gibt keinen größeren Fehler als Sachen zu verschleppen.... sei es bei einem selber oder aber auch am Teich 
Ich wusste bei mir das auf jeden Fall das was passiert ist, ich wusste nur nich ob es eine übelste Stauchung oder halt der Bruch ist. Ich habe kurzerhand, mit Hilfe meines Vaters, schnell noch die Sache am Filter erledigt und hab mich dann von ihm direkt in die Notaufnahme im Krankenhaus fahren lassen.
Ich wäre bei einem knack, dreh oder sonst irgendwas nie auf die Idee gekommen erst später zum Hausarzt zu gehen, der dann erst weiters einleitet.
Lieber seh ich grinsende Helfer in der Notaufnahme als ewig auf einen Termin zu warten.
Btw. zum Glück für mich war es die linke Schulter und ich bin Rechtshänder.


----------



## pyro (22. Mai 2015)

Nur zur Info... heute war ich beim Orthopäden und wurde geröngt. Kein Wirbelbruch sondern ein Hexenschuss.
Der Doc hat mich verbogen, dabei hat es geschnackelt und morgen soll alles wieder gut sein.

Um das Sportdefizit der letzten Tage aufzuholen war ich heute nachmittag gleich 2.5h schwimmen und am Abend fast 2 Stunden im Fitnessstudio. Nun bin ich geschlaucht... aber froh das kein Wirbelbruch vorlag.


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Mai 2015)

pyro schrieb:


> Nur zur Info... heute war ich beim Orthopäden und wurde geröngt. Kein Wirbelbruch sondern ein Hexenschuss.
> Der Doc hat mich verbogen, dabei hat es geschnackelt und morgen soll alles wieder gut sein


Das klingt doch schon mal gut.... wie das bei allem so ist... verhoben, verrenkt und sonstwas hat man sich schnell...bis es dann wieder gut ist...das is dann immer eine Ewigkeit


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Mai 2015)

So, und ich habe heute einen Anruf vom Tierarzt bekommen.

__ Parasiten Befall liegt keiner vor 

Dafür ist die Belastung mit Aeromonas etwas erhöht... 

Ob das nun Auslöser für den Verlust war ist schwer zu sagen...kann....kann aber auch nicht... 

Eine Behandlung für den Teich hatte er mir noch angeboten.... aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das machen soll.

Füttern reduziere ich ja jetzt eh, da ein großer Esser weniger ist.

Ansonsten müsste ich einfach nochmal Filter reinigen und gucken ob irgendwo noch was vermehrt rumgammelt....
Hatte aber so generell nicht den Eindruck.


----------



## mcreal (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

ach mann, das mit deinem Koi tut mir Leid.
Ich habe vor so einen Tag,auch richtig Angst.
Aber 25 Jahre ist ja auch ne Hausnummer...
Deine Pflanzen haben sich ja auch mächtig entwickelt.Geht mir genauso.Mittlerweile wuchern die Pflanzen richtig und man hat Mühe diese unter Kontrolle zu halten.

VG
Mike


----------

